#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【熊熊傳】終章 「樂園」 8/28外章更新(ゝ∀･)

## Kemo熊

第一次公開自己寫的東西，果然很緊張呢(,,・ω・,,)
這是今天在學校生出來的東西，還很新鮮哦((?  稍作修改就拿來獻醜了，真是不好意思(≧∀≦)ゞ
從以前開始寫東寫西的時候就一直有件事很困擾小K，關於篇章的Size，也就是平均字數的問題。
小K不知道章節大概要抓在什麼樣的字數比較恰當，能讓人看得比較舒服......
還請各位如果有發現任何問題或是能給予小K建議的地方，不要吝嗇的全都給我吧((?
那麼，以上
以下正文(ﾉ∀`*)

*※**經過反省之後，決定還是在首篇加上警語......
本作涉及同性愛、獸等要素，請斟酌觀賞。*──來自未來的小熊謹致

====※====
*序章*

「嘩啦──」清澈的溪流被外力拍打激起水花，揚起的水珠在陽光下閃耀著點點白光。

又失敗了......有些不服氣的咬著下唇，重新擺好架式，宛如一尊佇立在溪流中的棕色雕像；深栗色圓眼直視著緩緩流動的溪水底部，一抹細長的影子從石塊後方出現──找到你了！

屏住氣息，讓獵物毫無警惕的跟著水流游近，直到進入了最理想的範圍──

「喔啦喔啦喔啦！」高舉的右掌迅速切入水面，水中的獵物遭受到突如其來的震盪而失去了平衡，隨即被抽離水面的熊掌所引起的波動一舉帶上了高空！

成功了！圓眼中透出欣喜的光芒，現在只要張嘴接住就──

====※====
「嗯，做得不錯。」

雖然被稱讚了，可是卻一點都高興不起來。

揉著腫腫的右臉頰，棕熊一屁股坐在溪邊的石頭上盯著小溪咕噥。

「還是被打了嘛......」

魚頭探出水面，「對不起嘛，習慣沒辦法說改就改的。」對方潛回水中換氣之後在探出頭：「賞熊巴掌的快感讓魚欲罷不能呀！」

半圓的熊耳垂了下來，委屈的看著水中得意悠游的影子：「鮭魚桑真的好壞......」

「乖啦，小熊也進步很多了。這樣我走的時候也能安心點了。」他咧嘴笑著，露出兩排細細的尖齒。

「咦，什麼意思？」小熊趴了下來，將圓滾滾的臉湊近水面。

「叔叔我是魚呀，跟小熊不一樣，壽命很短。」對方緩緩擺動魚鰭，在溪水中靜靜漂浮著。「所以叔叔我想趁著還來得及，回到自己的同伴身邊；運氣好的話說不定還能找個老婆生魚寶寶。」

小熊的眼皮垂下，如同耳朵與尾巴一般。

「當初在這裡遇見你，一隻熊看到魚連抓的意思都沒有，一臉懵懵懂懂的樣子。幼獸身邊又沒有成獸相伴，想必是失散了吧。」

「原本是要到集合地找對象的，但是發現還這麼小就與親人失散的你，實在是無法視而不見啊......怎知道只是一個念頭，時間卻過了這麼久呢。」

小熊趴在岸邊靜靜的聽著，栗色的眼倒映著在水中慢慢游動的鮭魚桑。

「你不知不覺也已經要成年了，是時候該出去闖闖，看看這個世界，並回到你的族群了。」鮭魚桑只露出嘴巴說話，看不清楚臉上的表情。

「我很擔心你，但實際上我也沒有什麼能力能夠保護你......以後自己生活的時候，對危險要有警覺性，情況不對就趕快逃走或是躲起來；要盡量讓自己吃飽，抓不到魚也沒關係，一定要平平安安的回到族人身邊......」鮭魚桑的聲音有些停頓、有些模糊，甚至像是被東西哽到的樣子。

「鮭魚桑，你怎麼了嗎？」見魚頭沒入水中，小熊擔心的問道。

幾秒後鮭魚桑才又浮出水面，咧著嘴笑著：「沒事沒事，只是剛剛不小心被水嗆到而已啦，哈哈。」

「原來魚也會被水嗆到呀......」雖然有點疑惑，不過終究是放了心。

「那麼，」鮭魚桑擺動身體，「該是說再見的時候囉。」

「嗯......」

水珠無聲的滴落在溪流裡，在水中感覺起來有著一絲溫熱，但卻引起內心陣陣酸楚。

「待會你就往下游走吧，我往返集合地好幾次了，曾經遇過幾次熊。記得盡量跟著流動水走，至少不怕口渴。」

「好的，謝謝你......鮭魚桑。」小熊擦去頰上淚水，從地上爬了起來。

「嗯，要保重。」鮭魚桑擺動魚尾，面向上游。

正準備要前進時，小熊出聲叫住了他。

「小熊有件事情有點好奇，那個......」

「什麼事？」

「為什麼需要來回這麼多次呢？去一次應該就找得到對象了吧？這樣不會很累嗎......」小熊眨著單純的雙眼，微微歪著腦袋問。

......

「咳，小孩子不需要多問，叔叔要走了。」語調有些僵硬，鮭魚桑默默的游走了。

「唔......好吧。鮭魚桑也要保重唷──」小熊舉起熊掌大喊，遠處一道魚影躍出水面，在空中翻轉了一圈之後落入水中。

「......」棕熊緩緩轉身，看向前方未知的道路。「我要加油！我是男子漢，沒什麼好怕的！」

自我打氣之後，小熊邁出了步伐。



......溪中探出半條魚身倚著溪石，凝望著遠方不住張望卻堅定向前的小小身影，他張口，卻沒出聲。

「加油，一定要好好的，活下去。」

----------


## 狼王白牙

熊熊真的是第一次寫文嗎?

如果把序章當成是一則獨立的小散文也是超棒的作品

如果樂園設個最佳擬人化獎  這個月的文學獎就是這一篇了吧

看完之後有種眼睛跑進沙子的感覺  又感覺有種力量湧上來

集合了創意與相遇的感動在其中

最訝異的地方....原來被打臉的不是鮭魚啊.... 居然是熊熊 O.O

----------


## Kemo熊

> 熊熊真的是第一次寫文嗎?
> 
> 如果把序章當成是一則獨立的小散文也是超棒的作品
> 
> 如果樂園設個最佳擬人化獎  這個月的文學獎就是這一篇了吧
> 
> 看完之後有種眼睛跑進沙子的感覺  又感覺有種力量湧上來
> 
> 集合了創意與相遇的感動在其中
> ...


竟然是狼王(ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ
能被狼王稱讚小熊覺得好開心(*´ω`)人(´ω`*)
小熊不是第一次寫小說啦......是第一次公開呢(,,・ω・,,)
小熊真的受寵若驚呢，沒有狼王說得這麼好啦((欸嘿
這部的腳本小熊其實是想以自傳為主，一來是讓各位能多了解小熊一些，二來是如果真的寫自傳應該沒什麼人想看ww
所以就稍微轉化成故事形式來描寫，只是不知道以小熊的能力能不能呈現出想達到的效果就是了......
還有一點就是，小熊其實有一段滿長的黑歷史，故事中間不可免的可能會有些......黑掉的部分
這樣好像都破梗了(≧∀≦)ゞ
謝謝狼王給小熊的鼓勵！小熊會繼續加油的！ :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## Kemo熊

*【熊熊傳】第一章 不速之客*


唔......雖然嘴巴上這樣說，但是還是怕怕的......

原本居住的洞穴在山側海拔偏高的地方，兩側都是大約兩個自己站立時高度的山壁，中央是小溪以及兩旁的碎石子灘。整體呈現凹形，山壁上方都是茂密的樹林，鮭魚桑說過這裡算是封閉型的地形，所以相對的很安全；不過不知道為什麼附近都沒什麼動物的樣子。自從遇見鮭魚桑之後就一直住在那裏，所以幾乎沒接觸過其他的動物，頂多幾隻麻雀或是燕子偶爾會經過，但是也從來沒搭過話。

「開始想回家了.......」看著天空逐漸由青藍轉為橘紅，通常這時候已經在森林玩夠了，可以準備回家睡覺的......

用力甩甩腦袋，把這種沒志氣的想法丟出去！鮭魚桑可是相信著小熊可以獨立了，所以我怎麼可以現在又回去呢！

棕熊抬起頭張望著，兩側的山壁似乎變矮了些，也許可以爬上去樹林裡找找東西吃。

「嘿咻──」撐起身體的時候似乎因為前腳不夠長，在邊緣掙扎了好一下子才爬了上去。

看來體能也很重要呢......小熊微微喘著氣想。

將黑色鼻頭抬道空中輕嗅，熟悉的淡淡甜味立刻被捕捉。栗色圓眼閃著光芒，他輕巧的穿過重重樹叢，找到了散發出甜甜香味的來源。

嫩綠的枝葉上結著成雙成對的紅潤果實，這是小熊最喜歡的食物之一。飽滿的果實不大不小，只有棕熊掌心最大的那塊肉球差不多大。但是滋味卻像糖蜜一般，令熊上癮。雖然鮭魚桑常告訴他不可以貪嘴猛吃，但是......沒辦法呀！

小熊先是迫不及待的連吃了幾串蜜果，粉色的汁液都從嘴角溢了出來，不浪費地用長舌一滴不漏的接回嘴裡，滿足的神情寫在臉上。隨後一口咬住葉莖，爪子往根部刨弄幾次就能將植物連根拔起；除了甜美的果實之外，清爽的莖葉與粉粉口感的根都是佳餚，小熊很開心的度過了進食的時間。

填飽肚子之後，袒著肚皮舔嘴的棕熊才突然意識到四周已經昏暗下來，可是臨時棲身的地方卻沒有著落。

「好黑......」就算在黑暗中，熊依然還是有著相對優良的視力，但是在近乎沒有光源的情況下仍然還是伸掌不見四指。

「窸窸窣窣」的聲響傳來，附近的樹叢有東西在移動！小熊的四肢不住的發起抖來，但還是努力的想確認聲音的方位，還有製造出聲音的主人翁的真實身分。

「沙沙......」對方的腳步明顯慢了下來，但是仍然朝著自己的方向移動著，讓小熊心中的壓力倍增。

他根本沒辦法辨認出味道，應該說，味道的主人是什麼。鮭魚桑沒辦法教他怎麼捕獵田鼠、雉雞之類的小動物，所以他根本就不會戰鬥，更別說靠氣味辨認出對方的真面目了。

而在這樣近乎失明的情況下，只能得知對方正放輕腳步朝自己前進，對於這個未經世面的小熊來說，太超過了。

所以......

「哇啊啊啊啊──」拔腿狂奔！

不管三七是十八還是二十三，反正他就是悶著頭衝，「劈劈啪啪」的不知道殘害了多少無辜的植物之後，終於來到了沒有樹叢的地方──懸崖。

當然，那是掉下去之後才知道的事情了。

====※====
「......」

「......了？」

「......熊，突然就......」

好多聲音，嘰嘰喳喳的圍繞在身邊。

「啊！他醒了！」一個細小的聲音用驚慌的語調喊著，然後是一大堆亂七八糟的踏地聲，最後歸於平靜。

「唔唔......」全身痛......不過好像沒什麼大礙。棕熊皺著眉頭睜開雙眼，骨碌碌的轉著還有些迷茫的眼珠子。

這裡是哪裡啊......長草到處都是，有幾根細細的草枝弄得他鼻子好癢，忍不住打了個噴嚏。

「有人在嗎......」剛剛分明有看到頭頂長著一對長長的東西的生物躲起來了。

刻意壓低聲音的細語聲到處都是，小熊忍著疼痛用四肢撐起身體。

「那個......我不是什麼壞熊......」

「你說不是就不是嗎，才不相信你咧！」一對白色的長耳從石頭後方露了出來，隨著主人的聲音微微晃動著。

「我、我也不知道該怎麼說，我只是想找找看有沒有其他的熊而已。」

「其他的熊嗎......我以前倒是有看過。」嬌小的身影躍出，粉色的鼻頭聳動了幾下，對方笑著露出兩顆白色的門牙：「我叫艾瑞比，要不要替我們做點事來換你想要的情報呢？」



原來這些長耳小個子，毛毛圓圓的生物叫做兔子啊。外表看起來很可愛，可是總覺得好像沒有外表來得那麼和善......

「所以你從上面那裏掉下來的？不可能吧。」

在幫忙兔子們挖洞的同時，小熊逐漸想起昨晚發生的事情，甚至還老實的把過程敘述給身邊的蘿蔔頭們聽。

「掉下來早就摔成肉醬了。而且你也太膽小了吧，上面那裏根本不會有什麼危險的生物的。」艾瑞比蹦蹦跳跳的說著，「說不定你被山雞或是什麼老鼠的嚇跑了也說不定，哈哈。」這隻白毛的兔子一笑，一旁的灰色兔子們也附和著大笑起來，小熊不好意思的紅起臉來。

「你說你一直都住在上面，可是感覺你好像什麼都不知道欸，怎麼活過來的啊？」在幫兔子們搬石頭的時候，艾瑞比又丟出問題。

「都是鮭魚桑在教我生活的。」

「鮭魚？是我們想的那種鮭魚嗎？」兔群表示驚訝，「嘛，被自己的食物教出來的熊啊，不意外。」

「你們是什麼意思，鮭魚桑才不是食物。」棕熊皺起眉頭，不太高興的看著他們。

「欸──不然是什麼？你是熊，他是魚，一個吃魚，一個被吃。」艾瑞比又勾起甜美的笑容，「難不成你從來沒吃過魚？」

棕熊ㄧ怔，鮭魚桑一直訓練自己捕魚，但是自己老是捕不好，而且也不太清楚目的為何。

以前都是鮭魚桑要自己去找樹果跟植物帶回來溪邊給他看過，教小熊知道哪些能吃哪些不能吃。

所以一直以來，能稱上肉食的東西都是偶爾才抓來吃的昆蟲類，再說他根本不喜歡蟲蟲的味道。

「喔，天啊。」白兔露出誇張的表情，「我們還真的是開眼界了呢。」

「......」小熊默默的搬著沉重的石塊，感覺到莫名的難堪。



當天晚上，棕熊幾乎累趴在兔窩旁的草地上。

這群小蘿蔔，還真是會使喚人。整天都要他拖著痠痛的身體做這做那，而且小熊也完全看不出來他們到底想要做什麼。

先是挖了許多跟自己差不多寬的大洞，又要搬許多樹葉和大石頭，石頭甚至還要放到不遠處的斜坡上，光是要把石頭固定在上頭就快累垮他了......

「鮭魚桑......」好想他。兔子們又一直說鮭魚桑的壞話，好不舒服。

「......」我會找到其他的熊的。小熊默默的想著，緩緩闔上眼。



隔日一早，艾瑞比就跳到棕熊的背上蹦跳著。

「快起床！我有事情告訴你哦。」對方紅色的眼瞇成月彎，對上棕熊迷迷糊糊的圓眼。

他的笑容甜美如昔，但是卻有點不一樣。

「真的嗎！」驚喜到連半圓的熊耳都立了起來，小熊不敢相信的眨眨眼睛。

「是呀，為了感謝你的幫忙，我特地找了人去幫你把熊朋友帶過來呢。」艾瑞比微微一笑，「不過，你要照著我說的去做才行哦。」

「好的......不過，那隻熊人好嗎？」

「好，非常好。」他笑得露出潔白的大牙，「非常非常好的熊呢。」

====※====
「艾瑞比說在這裡等的......」奇怪了，怎麼等了好一陣子都不見熊影呢。

「不過好緊張呢......可是又好興奮......」終於能見到其他的熊了，有點不敢置信呢。

地面突然傳來些微震動，棕熊疑惑的四處張望，發現不遠處的道路上揚起陣陣沙塵。

「啊咧......？」這不祥的預感還有越來越強大的震動是什麼......

「吼喔喔喔喔──」

一陣強而有力的吼叫，頂著一對獠牙，一整個完全處於暴走狀態的大山豬衝過來了啊啊啊啊！

正面沖擊而來的氣勢，懾得棕熊完全連逃跑都忘記了，大腦一片空白的站在原地。

「不知死活的熊啊啊啊──」這是在還有10步之遙的時候，熊耳捕捉到的完整句子。

只是說什麼都來不及了啊。



咚煞──────！

一次劇烈的搖晃之後，小熊顫抖著拿開蓋在臉上的兩隻熊掌。

「......喂。」

擋在他面前的高大身影遮掩了上頭的陽光，但是壟罩著棕熊的陰影卻讓他安心得快哭出來了。

「能動的話就快閃開吧，我先處理這個傢伙。」陌生的灰熊露出了嗜血的笑容。

----------


## 卡斯特

小K的文筆很好呢！
用詞生動有趣，感覺看著看著就掉進去了www


是說序章鮭魚桑訓練小棕熊抓自己好有趣w
會不會一不小心剛好抓到呢XDD(?
然後後半段qwqqq(感動

第一章的兔子太壞了！
然後有新熊出現了＞w＜

各種期待www
那祝小K寫作順利～

----------


## 弦月

我的小說通常是控制在一千出頭字啦，不過這也是看個人喜好，分章從五百字到兩三千都有
小K的小說很好看呢w
題材很有創意，文筆也很棒
和目前母親失散的小熊很難生存的，幸好有鮭魚桑幫忙qwq
鮭魚桑果然是好魚qwqqqq
然後那些兔子好壞小熊快吃了他們！
灰熊不知道是不是壞熊？
那就繼續期待下一章囉！
下一章小熊應該就有肉吃了吧w

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

我的話，小說大概在1500~2500字上下

字數多寡就取決於個人的習慣吧

另外小k的文筆滿不錯的，期待日後章節喔~

----------


## Kemo熊

> 小K的文筆很好呢！
> 用詞生動有趣，感覺看著看著就掉進去了www
> 
> 
> 是說序章鮭魚桑訓練小棕熊抓自己好有趣w
> 會不會一不小心剛好抓到呢XDD(?
> 然後後半段qwqqq(感動
> 
> 第一章的兔子太壞了！
> ...


謝謝卡滋的誇獎(,,・ω・,,)
記得以前看過相關資料，熊熊抓魚的時候並不會真的碰到魚的唷((大概吧
現實世界總是殘酷的嘛_(┐「ε:)_
*很多狀況都是有著無害的外表的人卻做著比怪物還可怕的事情呢*

還請耐心的期待唷，有時候小熊有點懶，更新的時間不太固定
會盡量控制再一周以內的(≧∀≦)ゞ




> 我的小說通常是控制在一千出頭字啦，不過這也是看個人喜好，分章從五百字到兩三千都有
> 小K的小說很好看呢w
> 題材很有創意，文筆也很棒
> 和目前母親失散的小熊很難生存的，幸好有鮭魚桑幫忙qwq
> 鮭魚桑果然是好魚qwqqqq
> 然後那些兔子好壞小熊快吃了他們！
> 灰熊不知道是不是壞熊？
> 那就繼續期待下一章囉！
> 下一章小熊應該就有肉吃了吧w


謝謝弦月的留言(´・ω・`)
字數跟小熊通常的量差不多呢，主要是太短感覺有點寒酸或是不過癮((? 可是太長又顯得太多了些
另外小熊有先看過其他獸的小說，所以決定把字調大一些，應該有比較方便閱讀吧(´・ω・`)
至於灰熊是不是壞熊......鮭魚桑也有壞壞的地方呀~*善與惡本來就不是絕對的*




> 我的話，小說大概在1500~2500字上下
> 
> 字數多寡就取決於個人的習慣吧
> 
> 另外小k的文筆滿不錯的，期待日後章節喔~


感謝蒼狼的建議(´・ω・`)
小熊比較喜歡豐滿的感覺(甚麼鬼)
能被大家稱讚真的很開心呢，能被期待也好高興。･ﾟ･(つд`ﾟ)･ﾟ･
小熊會繼續努力的，謝謝大家的愛護((?

----------


## Kemo熊

*【熊熊傳】第二章 陪伴*


「喀喀」聲響從兩獸角力處的獠牙發出，雙方的龐大身軀互相施力而微微顫抖著。

「嘿，」灰熊瞇起雙眼，「不用我提醒你也該知道吧，你現在可是弱勢。」

豆大的汗珠從山豬的臉側滑落，獠牙根部的疼痛愈發加劇起來。

再硬拚下去的話會斷掉的......！

山豬將腦袋向一側扭開，用身體撞向因突然改變重心而出現空隙的灰熊，令對方稍稍退後幾步。

後腳踏上鬆軟的土壤，灰熊迅速的瞥了一下身後，隨後勾起了神秘的笑容。

「不笨嘛，還知道要改變施力方向。不然你那寶貝的獠牙可就要歸我所有了。」灰熊站直身子，抬手摸摸自己被撞到的腹部，「還挺結實的，應該不會難吃吧，嗯？」

山豬壓低姿態，看著對方又擺出角力的姿勢，心中的如意算盤已經成形。

「認為是豬就笨的傢伙──」蓄足力量，後蹄鏟進土地之中，揚起了大片的煙塵，山豬以雷霆之勢向著灰熊疾衝而去。

這麼早就擺出姿勢，一下就被看穿啦！這隻笨熊！

山豬距離灰熊只剩三步之遙的時候，軀體一個快速的迴轉，幾乎是把自己甩到了灰熊的左方，並保持著原本的速度直取對方的要害！

「──才是最笨的傢伙──哇啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！」

小熊驚訝得睜圓了眼，灰熊在獠牙就要捅進身體的瞬間轉開了身體，然後一腳把山豬踹進了──地面？

不不，那好像是昨天......自己挖的洞？



一大一小的熊影出現在隱藏的洞口邊緣，坑洞裡的山豬氣得雙眼通紅不斷抗議著：

「這算什麼！自己先來挑戰的該死的熊！竟然還用陷阱！」

灰熊雙手交叉抱在胸前，挑起一邊眉頭看向趴在洞口邊的小熊。

「啊、我不知道什麼挑戰哦......雖然洞是我挖的......」棕熊急忙澄清著。

於是灰熊又將視線轉回洞中的山豬，微微歪著腦袋等著對方解釋。

「那兔崽子說的不是嗎！該死的熊，闖進老子地盤就算了，還敢來挑戰我！」山豬怒吼著，可是卻完全找不到逃出去的辦法，急得跳腳。

「兔子？」灰熊的眼神冰冷起來，「啊，我想起來這是什麼地方了，難怪。」

「呃......灰熊先生？」小熊戳了戳灰熊的手臂。

「有一個轟隆轟隆的聲音......是什麼啊？」不太清楚，可是真的有。

灰熊豎起耳朵確認，但是山豬的咆嘯卻完全蓋過了其他聲音：「我警告你們趕快把老子放出來，等我出來就捅死你們！」

一陣肝火冒了出來，灰熊嗔怒的向洞裡大吼：「你X的安靜一點行不行！」

好不容易安靜之後，地面卻開始震動起來。灰熊回頭才發現有許多石塊正從山坡上滾下來，而且已經衝向這裡了！

「小心！」巨大的身軀撲向小熊，隨後便是石塊蜂擁而至。



「喂！發生什麼事情了！不要丟下我一個啊啊石頭啊啊啊──」

......

====※====
「唔......」習慣性的用熊掌蓋住雙眼，等到四周再次平靜下來以後，小熊才敢再次睜開眼睛。

灰熊的身體完全的罩住棕熊，替他擋下了所有衝擊。龐大的身軀壓在他的身上，甚至連呼吸和心跳都能聽見，也因為如此才知道對方並沒有什麼大礙。

「呼......沒事吧？」灰熊撐起上半身，向小熊確認狀況。

「唔！」灰熊臉色一變，差點又要壓上小熊。

「怎麼了嗎？」棕熊發現對方的右手在顫抖。

「沒事，右手好像受傷了，可能有點傷到骨頭。」灰熊撐起身子，將周圍的石塊推開。

「骨頭？」

灰熊看著一臉茫然的熊臉，眨了幾下眼睛。「骨頭就是身體裡面的支架，摸起來裡面硬硬的東西就是了。」

「欸欸......那不是很嚴重嗎，裡面受傷了。」

「還好，只是碰撞到而已，沒有斷掉。」灰熊站了起來，看向被大小不一的石塊填滿，原本是坑洞的地方。

「算他倒楣吧......工具豬。」灰熊喃喃的說，隨後突然想起了什麼，回頭看著身後正在拍著身上灰塵的小棕熊。

「你前面有說，這個洞是你挖的吧？」

小熊老實的點點頭。

「為什麼要挖這個洞？正常來說不用挖這麼深的洞吧？」灰熊並不懷疑是眼前的這隻小熊蓄意所為，想必是受到了誰的指使吧。

尤其是兔子。

「這個......」小熊低頭躊躇著，兩隻食指打著轉。

「所以是故意的？裡面那隻豬應該已經凶多吉少了，是因為你的關係喔。」

「啊......」小熊露出難過的表情，慢慢抬起頭直視高大的灰熊。

「艾瑞比要我不能說......要是我都照他的話做就會幫我找到其他熊。」

灰熊臉色一沉，緩緩的逼近發著抖的小熊，這次的陰影比上次的更加陰暗，慢慢的將小棕熊吞噬其中。



山頂上，一隻灰兔子興奮的跳進兔群中央：「成功了！計畫很順利！」

一身純白的小兔優雅的躺在稻草編成的躺床上，懶懶的睜開一隻眼睛：「啊啊，當然順利了。我都測量了這麼久，不會出錯的。」

通報的兔子接著說：「是呀，艾瑞比真是太厲害了！這樣我們一次就除掉了那隻自以為是的豬跟*兩隻*熊了呢！」

「哈哈！」艾瑞比做作的害臊起來，「我知道我很聰明啦，可是你們這樣稱讚我......」

他突然睜大雙眼，衝上前一把抓住了灰兔子的脖子，雙眼紅得像要流出血一般：「你說什麼？兩隻熊！」

「對......對呀，兩隻。一隻就是那隻笨熊，另一隻毛比較黑，背上有一條白色的交叉。」

「什麼......！」白兔像抓狂似的抓亂了身上的毛，雙眼不著焦距的抖動著，一口一口的喘著氣。

「回去......要馬上回去！不然來不及了！」白兔撞開其他夥伴，如箭一般往山下衝去。



「呼哈......」

兔子們趕到自己的家園時，一切完好如初，什麼都沒有變。

「喂......什麼都沒有嘛，你是在緊張什麼。」同伴們發出抱怨，一面喘一面說。

「疑......怎麼會，難道是剛剛那傢伙說錯了？」

該死，竟然讓我在所有人面前這樣出糗，一定要找個時間*做掉他*！

當艾瑞比還在思索著怎麼折磨那隻該死的兔子，一道巨大的黑影悄悄的來到他的身後。

「可愛的邦尼，在找我嗎？」話語中彷彿已經能夠看見主人的惡笑。

「啊......！」還沒辦法出聲，整隻兔子就已經被提上了半空。



「該死的！你們這群蠢才還在幹什麼！還不快點想想辦法！」耳朵被提起，頭皮痛得快要裂開一般。

「他們不會來救你的。」灰熊將艾瑞比提近自己，森森利齒就在臉側：「越是聰明，越沒想到自己會被『蠢才』背叛吧？」灰熊用下巴指向默默看著艾瑞比的灰兔們。

「同伴！朋友們！快點來咬這個混蛋一口也好阿！我、我有辦法！只要我被放下來之後我就有辦法把這個傢伙做掉！」艾瑞比掙扎著大叫著。

「他的辦法呢，就是自己跑掉吧。然後順手推倒幾個『同伴』和『朋友』好讓自己活命，多麼實際的辦法呀。」灰熊喀喀的笑著。

「嗚嗚......拜託了......好痛，快來救救我......」

眾兔瞪著紅紅的雙眼，在樹叢的陰隱下宛如煉獄中的鬼魅一般；充滿著仇恨、憤怒、以及興奮。

「那麼，重頭戲要來囉！」灰熊輕輕撫過自己的肚皮，「雖然前面有吃過東西了，但是來點點心也無傷大雅對吧？」灰眸降到冰點，從喉嚨深處發出了低沉的笑聲。

「哼哼哼......我要開動了......」

......

====※====
走出樹林，灰熊抹去嘴角的血跡。

抬頭看向遠方漸漸西沉的太陽，一天過得比想像中快呢。

朝著落日的方向前進，西斜的夕陽照出的影子拉得好長好長。

他已經習慣獨自一人的旅程了，只要顧好自己就顧好了全部。

不過......

「灰熊先生在想什麼呢？」側過頭，一個呆呆的笑容映入眼簾，讓他不再陷入思考。

「沒什麼。你餓了嗎？要不要吃點什麼？」

「小熊想抓魚給灰熊先生看！」

「呵，好呀。另外，叫我古利茲就好。」


有人陪伴也沒什麼不好。

----------


## Kemo熊

各位端午節過得好嗎(≧∀≦)ゞ
小熊的更新速度從3天到4天到5天......
不會越來越多的啦(´;ω;`)
另外讓小熊感動又驚喜的是，
破萬啦ヽ(∀ﾟ )人(ﾟ∀ﾟ)人( ﾟ∀)人(∀ﾟ )人(ﾟ∀ﾟ)人( ﾟ∀)ﾉ───(雖然好像昨天就破了，看小熊多混w)

謝謝大家的欣賞與鼓勵，在吃完粽子之後，小熊依舊會繼續努力下去的！
以上(,,・ω・,,)

────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第三章 思念*


他像我的弟弟。

也許是我對凱瑞的思念太深了，在當時大腦還沒回過神的時候，身體就自動做出了反應。

我當然沒有表現出來，因為我知道他並不是凱瑞。

只是很像而已......



「啊、古利茲。」

當小熊發現我走近，似乎緊張了起來。

「我快成功了，只是一直咬不到魚......」他似乎有些苦惱的抓抓自己的腦袋。

「嗯，沒關係，我來幫你。」我微笑，站在小熊身邊。

他的動作很熟練，成功的機率也高，但是他身上卻沒有母熊的味道，應該是許久前就離散了。

但是有別的獸幫助過他，只是聞不出味道。

溪水被激起一道水花，銀灰色的魚被打出水面，我扭頭咬了下來。

「哇，古利茲感覺好輕鬆就咬到了。」

「多練習就好了。」我把嘴裡的魚遞給他，但是小熊卻搖搖頭。

「古利茲吃就好了，我......不吃魚。」

小熊伸掌指向一旁的小山坡，「我有發現那邊有很多好吃的東西，所以沒關係的。」他說完就跑到山坡那去覓食，也記得保持在我的視野範圍內。

不吃魚嗎......我凝望著掌中開始變得虛弱的魚，默默的把牠丟回了水裡。


我知道我不能陪小熊太久，但是我也不能就這麼丟下他。

一旦知道了凱瑞的消息，我就不能讓小熊留在我的身邊。

我的前方只剩下復仇而已，不能讓他也被捲進來。

所以......

「小熊，你要是都不吃魚或是肉的話，可是會長不大的哦。」在前進的時候，我對他說。

他停下來，看自己的熊掌，又看看我的；然後，耳朵垂下。

「我知道呀，我跟古利茲的體型根本差好多。」

以成年熊的標準，小熊可以說是發育不良的類型了。這樣的他以後要獨自生存，實在是不太可能。

「抓到魚的時候，我會想到鮭魚桑......所以根本沒辦法吃下去。」他微微歪著腦袋，有點難過的表情寫在臉上。「而且如果要吃肉的話，被抓到的獸會很痛的吧......」

我暗暗嘆了口氣，伸出熊掌摸摸小熊的腦袋。

「小熊很善良，但是這個世界運行的方式就是如此。想要活下去，就必須要有些犧牲。」

深栗色的眼看著我，又慢慢垂了下來。

「外面的好獸並不多，不是每隻獸都會像我，或是你說的鮭魚桑這樣照顧你。」

我輕輕托起小熊的臉，看著沾染著水氣的圓眼：「要堅強，好嗎？」



小小的、溫熱的身體貼著我，抱住我的小熊在我的耳邊，小聲而肯定的答應著。

====※====
我決定把小熊帶到我和凱瑞以前待過的地方，有一座小森林是專門給有小熊的母熊聚集的地方。

也許並不能幫小熊找到一個母親，但是至少能找到個比較安全的地方待著。

成年的公熊通常是獨自生活的，只有到繁殖期才會到族群約定好的位置求偶。

「那裡有很多熊嗎？」小熊問。

「挺多的，雖然我在那裡已經是很久以前的事情了，但是那裡應該還在。」

「嗯！」喜悅的表情表露無遺，真是難得的單純。

距離這裡大概還有五天的路程，不知道「媽媽」還在不在那裡呢......



──午後，某處山林──

矮樹叢傳出些許沙沙聲響，一隻藍羽橙腹的山雞小心翼翼的探出身影。

牠警戒的察看四周，過於寧靜的氣氛讓牠不太舒服，搖曳的枝葉重疊出層層陰影，彷彿創造出了更深的黑暗壟罩在他的身上。

不對勁，真的不對勁。

直覺告訴牠盯緊眼前這個草叢，因為有陌生的東西在那裡。

想必是個資淺的狩獵者吧，牠已經做好奔逃的準備了。

果不其然，對方耐不住性子的從矮樹叢倏然站起，突然大吼著──

「喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦──」

驚！牠被這突如其來的舉動嚇到，更加快速的往預定的方向逃逸，速度之快連牠自己都沒想到，能這麼快衝到出口──

「啪！」

......被抓住了，而且因為衝擊而把自己纖細的脖子撞斷了。

嘛，是沒想像中的痛，可是......不太甘心吶。

在意識消失之前，好希望有誰來告訴牠答案，完成牠未了的心願啊。



......什麼是「喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦」......

====※====
「嗯，說真的。」我正在將山雞的屍體清理乾淨，看著坐在一旁玩著自己爪子的小熊，實在是忍不住的開口了。

「什麼是『喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦』啊？埋伏的時候怎麼能發出這麼大的聲音。」

「咦？」小熊轉過頭想了一下，「古利茲這樣問......小熊其實也不知道耶。」

棕熊雙手交叉著思考，「好像從鮭魚桑教小熊抓魚的時候，小熊好像就會情不自禁的喊出來。」

「感覺很有氣勢呀，對吧？」對方憨憨的笑著。

這個嘛......呃。

「弄好了，來吃吧。」我把我自己都沒清過這麼乾淨的山雞拿到小熊面前，毛拔乾淨了、內臟清掉了，頭也處理掉了。

「唔......」小熊看起來還是很猶豫呢。

怎麼辦呢？

「沒關係，就吃點看看吧。」我撕開山雞腿部的肉，盡可能的把血絲弄掉，遞到小熊嘴邊。

「嗯......」小熊慢慢的張口，把那一小塊肉進嘴裡咀嚼。

「怎麼樣？」

「嗯......沒有想像中那麼可怕，不過我還是喜歡蜜果。」

我欣慰的拍拍牠的頭頂，「嗯，小熊很棒了。這樣才會變成強壯的熊哦。」

我咬了一口山雞肉，「不過，打獵還要加強就是了。」

小熊點點頭，露出可愛的笑容。



已經過了三天，小熊也很努力的在學習我傳授給他的知識。

可能是對我說的話有所覺悟了吧，小熊依舊可愛，但是感覺得出來他的變化。

很有成就感，同時也有些失落。

要是當時也能保護好凱瑞就好了......

「古利茲。」

小熊叫喚我的聲音把我拉回現實。

「我好像聞到了陌生的味道，是什麼呢？」

我點點頭，停下腳步嗅著空氣中的氣味。

我也發現小熊的鼻子特別的好，不管是有強烈氣味影響亦或是水源的沖淡，小熊依然能捕捉到不同的氣味，這是很好的優勢。

「這個......太淡了，我沒辦法辨認。」有聞過，可是實在沒辦法確認。

「要去看看嗎？已經接近要去的小森林了，如果是什麼危險的話也不能放著不管吧？」

我愣了一下，小熊說的話，儼然有了成熟的氛圍。

「好。」我笑著，不知是高興還是落寞。

小熊也勾起微笑，慢慢的踱步到我的前頭。

我也終於能放心了嗎......



「小熊！」我壓低聲音，前面的棕熊立刻壓低了身子。

這個味道是豺狼啊......而且還不少。

「古利茲......」小熊悄悄的退到我身旁，「牠們是？」

「豺狼，擅長集體狩獵，而且很兇猛。」

「牠們好像在討論什麼的樣子。」小熊瞇起眼看向前方。

小熊豎起耳朵聽著，「好像......要往小森林去的樣子？」

我皺起眉頭，「難道他們想攻擊那個地方？」

「應該是......怎麼辦？」

我低頭思索著，對方看來大概有五隻。我自己要對付他們也是可以，旦免不了挨咬幾口。

我側眼看向一旁的小熊，無論如何都不希望小熊受傷啊......

「小熊你待在這裡，我來處理。」

「可是他們有五隻，古利茲只有一個不公平吧......」

「這個世界沒有公平不公平的。我不希望你受傷。」我沒等小熊回答，撒腿向前衝去。



「你們在做什麼呢，這裡好像不是豺狼的地盤啊？」

頭上有紅毛的豺狼似乎有點驚訝，但是很快就回復正常的表情：「啊，灰熊大哥。我們沒有做什麼呀，只是和我的兄弟們在這裡曬曬太陽。」

我不屑的瞥了一眼早已昏暗的天空，不打算回話。

「不喜歡說話啊，沒關係，我喜歡。」對方咧開嘴笑著，兩排如鋸子的利牙露了出來。

......趁著說話，已經把我包圍了嗎。

「多說話有益身心健康嘛，嘻嘻。」五隻豺狼同時停下腳步，「因為你馬上就沒機會說話啦。」

「動手！」紅毛豺狼大喊，自己往後跳開。

後方兩隻先發動攻擊，我立刻轉身舉掌揮了過去，卻被他們閃開。

現在又輪到原本前方的那兩支衝了過來，又在一次閃過我的攻擊。

呿......在整我嗎。

目光飄移到在後方小山丘上的紅毛，他既然一開始就退開，那我就先瞄準他吧。

當兩隻豺狼又衝上來的時候，我直接向前方衝去，另外兩隻當然移到了我的面前，被我一掌揮散，卻反過來各咬了我一口。

不顧兩肩傳來的刺痛，我撲上紅毛豺狼，想直取對方要害──

但是他卻笑了，令人惡寒的笑容。

他後跳一步，順勢向前飛撲，往我的側頸咬過。

「你！」我拍擊山丘，讓自己的身體翻轉，才避過對方致命的咬擊。

「哎呀，我失誤了呢。」紅毛笑嘻嘻說著。

「哈啊......」頸側還是被劃開一道口子，不深旦廣。

血液沾染在毛皮上，感覺卻是冷的。

糟了......我的右掌......

「一眼就看出來了呢，右掌本來就受傷了吧？」對方手掌摸著下巴，做出思考的樣子，「知道自己有傷還挑戰，不是傻了就是有東西在後面呢。」

紅毛向後方的草叢看去──小熊躲藏的位置！

「你們兩個，去。」後方兩隻豺狼點頭，往草叢走去。

「該死的，有種衝著我來啊！」一陣怒火攻上心頭，我奮不顧身的向紅毛衝去，卻一直被他們閃開。

「小心點啊，腳斷了可不好哦。」紅毛一派輕鬆的閃避著。

可惡......！小熊！

我發狂似的向他們衝撞著，一隻豺狼閃避不及被我撞倒，我毫不猶豫的擰斷了他的脖子。

「哎呀，真可憐的傢伙。哼哼。」

「喂，你們找到什麼有趣的東西了嗎？」紅毛向後方喊著。

......

又處理掉一隻了，我盛怒的看向有些發愣的紅毛豺狼。

「奇怪，不會回答？」紅毛暗自想著，「算了，先玩玩這隻笨熊。」

於是我們便開始纏鬥起來，但是對方依然敏捷，而我卻......開始無力了。

在這樣下去，右掌真的會斷掉。好痛......

「唔？沒力啦？真是的。」對方嘲笑著正在喘著氣的我，慢慢的舔著牙齒。「姆......是不是該去看看你藏了什麼小東西呢。」

紅毛豺狼轉過身子準備看草叢，卻發現一雙圓圓的眼睛看著他。

「好可愛的眼睛，圓滾滾的──啊！」

熊掌攻擊！

「可惡，誰敢打我──啊！」

熊掌攻擊！

「喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦喔啦──！」小熊死命的用熊掌巴著紅毛豺狼的臉，打得他鼻血橫流。

「該死的東西你有沒完沒完啊！」豺狼兩足站起，用前腳抓住了小熊亂揮的熊掌。

「哼，該死的東西，是你吧？」小熊的臉上露出高興的神情，看向紅毛豺狼身後站起的高大黑影。

「嗷嗚──！」月夜下，傳來了豺狼的悲鳴。



小熊帶著我找到兩隻被他打暈的豺狼，我讓小熊轉過身之後處理掉了他們。然後找了個乾淨的地方癱坐下來。

「古力茲，你怎麼樣了......」小熊噙著淚水檢查著我身上的傷口。我虛弱的摸摸他的頭頂安慰他。

「沒事，有點累而已。」我壓著脖子的傷口，「小熊呢？沒什麼事吧？」

「嗯，我用泥巴蓋掉味道，然後把牠們揍暈了。」

「呵呵......平常抓魚沒白練了呢......」好暈吶......小熊的臉看不太清楚了。

「古力茲！你等我！我馬上回來！」小熊大喊著，我勉強睜開眼睛看著他。

看著小熊迅速跑開的身影，我好想繼續看著他......可是，好累......

看來我判斷得錯了呢，原來那傷口還滿深的......

凱瑞......哥哥好想你，你一定要平安無事......

我已經沒辦法抓住漸行漸遠的意識了.......

小熊......凱瑞......

......

----------


## 虎熊的幸福理論

小K你好~  我已經關注這篇文章一段時間
我很喜歡小熊的文筆  每天都很期待呢
然後~
不!!!!  古利茲 居然領便當了 :wuffer_bawl: 
小熊又要一個人了

----------


## 弦月

我被樓上那位劇透了rrrrrrrrr（到底
小熊的文章真的很好看呢
很有真實感，很像是真正的獸會發生的事情
我真的寫不太出這種東西呢（艸
對了，古利茲會死嗎……？
還是小熊這一跑就找到了凱瑞呢？
期待下一章～

----------


## Kemo熊

> 我被樓上那位劇透了rrrrrrrrr（到底
> 小熊的文章真的很好看呢
> 很有真實感，很像是真正的獸會發生的事情
> 我真的寫不太出這種東西呢（艸
> 對了，古利茲會死嗎……？
> 還是小熊這一跑就找到了凱瑞呢？
> 期待下一章～


小熊的腳本是自己的經歷啦，類似自傳那樣的((？
所以不會跑出魔法或是惡魔契約什麼的((X
當然劇情不會太跳tone啦......而且正要開始黑化呢((咦

還有就是久等啦>"<
小熊老是拖很久才更新呢~真是對不起QWQ

----------


## Kemo熊

大家好~這裡是小熊(ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ
然後對不起(´;ω;`) ((?
小熊最近在準備指考，所以又很不負責的拖了五天QAQ
真的真的很抱歉◢▆▅▄▃崩╰(〒皿〒)╯潰▃▄▅▇◣
還有毆豆桑sama也盯得很緊啊啊，開個電腦就會被罵到無比煎熬啊((什麼鬼修辭
再次謝謝各位一直以來的欣賞與鼓勵｡ﾟ(ﾟ´ω`ﾟ)ﾟ｡
我愛你們ก็ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ ก้♥

────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第四章 小森林*


今晚的月亮特別的圓。

銀光灑落在道路上，土地彷彿閃耀著褶褶光芒。

一個嬌小的影子氣喘吁吁的奔跑著，地面印上了凌亂的腳印。

「呼啊......呼啊......」

他努力的緩住氣，依稀辨認著微弱的氣味。

就在這裡面了吧......面前高聳茂密的樹林裡頭一片漆黑，與自己現在所在的道路完全不同。

已經沒有時間退縮了！

他咬牙，悶頭衝進了黑暗深處。



身體各處傳來些許刺痛，不知道是什麼銳利的枝條還是帶刺的藤蔓不斷劃過身體，但是小熊依然朝著目標前進。

「啊......」穿越過重重障礙之後，眼前出現了他一直在尋找的東西。

茂密的樹冠中彷彿特意留了一個空隙，一道柔柔的月光留下了一片淨土。

一株蜿蜒的植物盤在一顆奇特的石塊上，沿著植身開放著一排巴掌大的花朵，被月光浸得銀白。

不會錯的，這就是鮭魚桑曾經說過的花！

也是能夠救古利茲的希望！

小熊立刻衝上前，小心的摘下一朵朵銀白花卉，一把叼在嘴裡，向著原路折返而去。

......被藤蔓掩蓋住的小小花朵，向著小熊離去的方向，花瓣上的水珠靜靜的閃耀著光芒......



當他趕回古利茲的身邊時，對方頹然倒下的龐大身軀差點讓他崩潰大哭。

但是他並沒有這麼做。

小熊迅速的來到灰熊身邊，將自己的身體貼上對方的背部──

還有心跳，溫溫熱熱的身體裡面依然頑強的脈動著。

小熊開始咀嚼口中方才找來的厚質葉片與銀花，混合成有些黏稠的灰白物質之後，敷在了古利茲頸部以及身上較大的傷口上頭。

在這之後，小熊能做的只剩下等待。

「古利茲......」棕熊貼在對方身側趴下，希望能提供一些溫暖。

好餓、好累，身體好多地方隱隱作痛。

但是現在都不重要了。

請快點睜開眼睛吧......

*====※====*
睜開眼睛以後，什麼都沒有了。



發現自己醒來的地方是在熟悉不過的洞穴，空間很大，但是卻還算舒適。

涼涼的微風從洞口輕輕吹了進來，只要動動鼻子就能嗅出今天適不適合外出。

看來是個好日子呢。

打了個懶懶的哈欠，爬起來伸個懶腰，小熊晃頭晃腦的走出巢穴。

「嘿！小熊熊，今天起得比較早哦！」

小溪裡躍出魚影，鮭魚桑探出水面打著招呼。

「早安！鮭魚桑......？」

不對......好像忘記了什麼？

「怎麼了？小熊？你看起來好像怪怪的。」鮭魚桑爬上了地面，扭動著身子來到了小熊面前。

「咦？鮭、鮭魚桑怎麼......」

「鮭魚桑？不是食物嗎？」鮭魚桑突然改變了聲音，甚至長出了兩顆大大的門牙。

「還有啊，」鮭魚桑的身體變成白色，突然站了起來，晃著一對長耳：「我叫做艾瑞比啦！」

「咦......咦咦？」小熊混亂了。

地面開始晃動，不知從哪來的巨石突然朝著這邊滾了過來！

「啊！小心！艾瑞比！」小熊想拉住白兔，但是對方卻突然像霧一般的消失了。

「哼哼，你真是非常好的熊呢。*非常好騙*的笨熊。」艾瑞比的聲音從前方傳來。

當小熊看向前方的時候，「該死的熊啊啊啊！」滾動的巨石變成了憤怒的山豬，直直的往自己衝來！

好害怕、好可怕、好恐懼，小熊下意識用熊掌蓋住了自己的眼睛。



在黑暗裡，有一個厚實的掌搭上他的肩頭。

「小熊。」是熟悉的聲音，令人安心的聲音。

小熊慢慢放下雙掌，在他眼前的，是一隻高大的灰熊。

「怎麼了？為什麼要遮住眼睛呢。」灰熊彎下腰，深灰色的雙眼對上不知為何盈滿淚水的栗眼。他伸出手摸摸小熊的腦袋。

「哭沒關係，但是用不著一直哭。」灰熊溫柔的拭去小棕熊的淚水，「還有記得不能每次都遮住眼睛，要多看看這個世界呀。」

「這個世界有很多痛苦的事情，但是不是流淚或是逃避就會消失不見的。」

小熊點點頭，忍住了不斷湧出的淚水。

灰熊微笑著，將小熊擁入了懷裡。

「要堅強，好嗎？」

*====※====*
「還有，你真的弄痛我了。」

咦？

小熊睜開雙眼，才發現自己整隻熊趴在了古利茲身上；對方則是露出了疼痛的表情，臉都皺在一起了。

小熊連忙放開了古利茲，灰熊的表情才鬆懈下來。

「呼。上次有熊對我這麼熱情我都不太記得了呢。」古利茲有些虛弱的笑著。

「對、對不起！」小熊紅起臉，有些害羞的道歉。

「沒關係啦，我只是沒想到才剛坐正小熊就撲上來了呢。」

「啊。」小熊這時才想起更要緊的事情，連忙湊到了灰熊身邊查看，「古利茲，身體沒事了嗎？」

灰熊伸手摸摸脖子，「嗯，除了還有點疲勞之外，應該沒什麼事情了。」

「謝謝你呀，小英雄。」

「嘿嘿。」小熊不好意思的笑著。



「現在的話。還是繼續往小森林前進吧。」古利茲說道。「小熊你到了那邊之後，找一位叫做奈特的奶奶，是黑熊不過顏色應該會有些淡了，畢竟年紀大了。」

「咦？」小熊眨眨眼睛，「古利茲不來嗎？」

「嗯......我現在有點勉強呢。小熊先去到那裏，我晚點就會跟上了。」

看小熊有些猶豫，古利茲堆起笑容，「小熊還擔心我呀？還是沒有古利茲哥哥會怕？」

「唔......才不會呢！」小棕熊都起嘴巴，「小熊已經不是以前的小熊了。」

「呵呵。」灰熊笑了起來，頭向後靠在石塊上，「是呀，小熊已經長大很多了。我就先打個盹吧，路上小心。」

「嗯......古利茲不要太晚來哦。」小熊揮揮前掌，對方也半睜著一隻眼睛大概的揮了一下熊掌。



抱歉......小熊。

我可能要食言了吧......

古利茲依然半睜著雙眼，漫不經心的瞥向身側的樹叢。灰色的眼眸中，燃起了一絲難以察覺的火焰。

*====※====*
約莫走了兩個小時，終於看見了古利茲所說的「小森林」。

雖然是這樣叫，但是其實還滿大的樣子呢。

「奈特奶奶、奈特奶奶，要是到那邊卻叫不出來就糗了。」小熊一面默念古利茲告訴他的名字，一面為了能遇見族群而期待著。

「古利茲......會沒事的吧。」果然還是很在意呢。

畢竟，除了鮭魚桑之外，古利茲是唯一對他這麼好的熊了。

古利茲的眼睛是銀灰色的，偶爾會露出讓人覺得很可怕的氣息。

但是當他看著自己的時候，永遠都是溫暖的。

......而自己也喜歡這樣的感覺。

「唔，別亂想了。還是趕快走吧！」小熊甩甩腦袋，總覺得臉頰有點熱熱的。

就快要見到其他熊了！小森林就在眼前。

----------


## Kemo熊

大家好~又是小熊我~((不然還有誰
因為當時有點累，所以上次更新的內容有點少......((跪
今天難得起早就來更新一下_(¦3」∠)_
小熊絕對不會承認是在等遊戲大改開服才找事情做的ε≡ﾍ( ´∀`)ﾉ
聽小熊巢裡那隻虎說好像7/16有獸人展(((ﾟДﾟ;)))
大家有打算去嘛wwwww

廢話完畢，接下來請各位繼續享受故事吧(,,・ω・,,)
(說不定根本沒獸享受啊喂_(´ཀ`」 ∠)_ )
────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第五章 奈特*

地面上血跡斑斑，空氣中難以忽略的鐵鏽氣味就這麼瀰漫著，獵食者被吸引過來的時間比他預想的還晚了些。

身體依然虛弱，就算勉強可以移動也不適合戰鬥。他緩慢的呼出一口氣，半睜著眼看向一旁約五公尺遠的草叢。

有東西，蠢蠢欲動。甚至能感受到對方投射過來的冰冷眼神，這種感覺，他永遠忘不了。

「......我說，你要躲在那裏多久？這種距離，應該一步就能撲過來了吧。」

緩慢的調適著呼吸，整理著腦中的思緒。他依然坐在原地，沒有做出任何動作。

好討厭這樣被盯著看的感覺。

但是他忍耐著，不能讓自己虛弱的樣子展現給未知的敵人看到。

「哼。」低沉的聲音傳了出來，是冷笑。

可惡......還是被發現了嗎。

正當他想起身威嚇對方的時候，一個東西被丟到了他的面前。

是一隻小乳豬的屍體。直接被命中要害，外觀乾淨得像活著一般。

他皺起眉頭，冰冷的灰眸瞪向隱匿在草叢中的生物。

「果然......是你嗎。」灰熊厭惡的皺起鼻頭。

黑暗中，陰影顯現。

*====※====*

小棕熊哼哧哼哧的跑到了小森林外圍，卻被兩個高大的生物擋住了去路。

「喂，你打哪來的？想幹什麼？」兩頭身型不輸古利茲的公黑熊質問道。

嗚嗚，這兩隻熊散發出來的氣勢好可怕啊......

「呃、那個，我我我要找奈特奶奶......」為什麼會結巴啊啊！

兩頭黑熊交換了一下視線，冷冷的看著來路不明的棕熊：「這裡沒有叫這個名字的。」

「咦......怎麼會......」小熊有些錯愕，「古利茲怎麼會搞錯呢......」小熊小聲的說著。

幾乎是同一時間，兩隻黑熊的圓耳立刻豎立起來，不約而同的向前踏了一步，嚇得小熊差點沒跳起來。

「你說什麼？古什麼？」左邊那隻黑熊開口問道。

「古、古利茲......一隻很大的灰熊，背上有一道白色的毛......」嗚哇──不要靠這麼近，快窒息了啦！

右邊的黑熊表情變得有些奇怪，又跟對方交流眼神之後，轉身走進森林裡。

「......你叫什麼名字？」沉默了大約三十秒後，黑熊開口。

「啊......小、小熊。」

「小小熊？」對方用一種看怪熊的眼神看過來。

「不是，小熊而已！」不知道哪來的膽子，小熊突然增大了音量，但是又慌張的縮了起來。

「......」對方似乎也有點驚訝，隨後露出了微笑。

「你挺可愛的。」

小熊覺得有些不知所措，臉上浮出了可疑的暗紅。

這時，進入小森林的黑熊回來了。

「亞瑟，上面說帶進來看看。」

「哦。」叫做亞瑟的黑熊應了一聲，回頭向棕熊招手：「走囉，小熊。」

「好的......」

另一隻黑熊似乎要留在森林入口站岡，小熊在經過對方身邊的時候甚至還感覺到冰冷的視線掃過背脊，讓他不自覺的打了個冷顫。

感覺惹毛他的話就會沒命的樣子......

小熊甩甩腦袋，把可怕的景像丟出腦海，拘謹的跟著亞瑟的步伐前進。

「我們到了。」前頭的黑熊說道，小熊睜圓了眼睛看著眼前的景象──

少說有將近三十隻左右的成熊在活動著。可以看出是一個圓形的空間，除了入口處之外，森林內部連接的部分都用粗大的樹幹圍出了整個活動空間。而且放眼望去還看不清盡頭在哪裡，只見到茂密的樹林包圍著。

而中央有著一條乾淨的主要幹道，應該是被翻過然後再踏平壓實的道路，就著這條路把空間分成了兩邊。左邊看起來是給熊暫居此地的臨時巢穴，用兩根較細的樹幹圍出V型的空間，然後在內部挖出向下深入的洞穴作為巢穴，而外部則保持原本的草地樣貌；右側的區域比較開放，零落的倒放著幾根樹幹讓熊們休息，也有幾根直立的樹幹可以磨背，而空地則是給幼熊們玩樂的空間。

小熊注意到空地上有一些幼熊正在追逐打鬧著，小小的腦袋上沾滿了泥土，互相堆疊推擠，偶爾發出一些生氣的叫聲，旦又馬上被玩鬧的嘻笑蓋過。而另一邊，許多成熊正在聊著天，亦或是忙著手邊的事情，搬運要用到的樹幹，挖臨時居住的巢穴等等。

「怎麼？看呆啦？」亞瑟看著小熊目不轉睛的神情，吃吃的笑了起來。

「嗯......我還是第一次看到這麼多熊呢。」

「走吧。」黑熊邁出步伐，「還有人等著見你呢。」

「好。」

一黑一棕的身影走在主道上，偶爾有些好奇的目光投射過來，不過沒有引起什麼太大的騷動。

小熊左顧右盼著，發現正如古利茲所說的，這裡的母熊比公熊多了不少，而且以幼熊的數量來看，多半都是帶有幼崽或是還有身孕的母熊。

「嗯......亞瑟？」小熊還不太習慣，怯生生的開口問著前方的黑熊：「我們要去哪裡呢？」

「看到中央那棵大樹了嗎？那個是母樹。」亞瑟停下來指著道路中央彎曲的，長相奇特的大樹。

「要活了很久很久的樹才可以到這種大小，而且應該是以前被雷劈過，頂端是裂開的，內部也幾乎都腐爛掉了，但是它仍然在生長著。」兩熊來到了母樹底下，更顯得其巨大。足足有六、七隻熊這麼寬大。

「樹樁的部分沒有爛掉，而且也非常的堅固。所以就拿來當做這裡村長的住處使用，先前裂開的頂端也因為母樹自己本身的生長，茂密的枝葉給覆蓋住了，所以裡面其實是很舒適的。」

亞瑟帶著小熊從母樹旁邊粗略挖出的「階梯」爬進母樹內部，因為有些過大的落差讓小熊這種體型顯得有些吃力。

「落差大是因為要符合成熊的高度，還有避免幼熊隨意的闖入影響到村長的作息。」亞瑟補充說明著，「不過小熊你應該成年了吧，看起來不太像呢。」對方調侃道。

「我知道啦......！」不知道為什麼每次提到體型都會有點不爽呢。

對方笑而不語。



「到了。」經過一番辛苦的攀爬，終於來到了母樹的內部。

亞瑟對守門的熊談過之後，對方便放行讓兩熊進入村長的住處。

「在外面的時候我跟亞力克會那麼說是因為，」亞瑟壓低了音量，應該是不想打擾到裡面的熊，「村長最近身體狀況不是很好，要盡量避免讓瑣事來麻煩他。」

「咦......」小熊的腦袋快速的轉了一下，「這麼說，村長就是......？」

亞瑟笑笑，「沒錯，就是奈特奶奶。」

*====※====*

一隻毛色已經略顯深灰，比想像中還瘦弱的黑熊趴在整理得很乾淨的乾草上休息。

「村長，熊給你帶來了。」

對方抬起厚重的眼皮，灰濁的眼朝這邊看了一下子，不太明顯的點了點頭。

「那在下就先出去了。」亞瑟低頭行禮，離開前還對小熊眨了眼睛。



「嗯......我是小熊，那個......叫您奈特奶奶可以嗎？」眼前的熊散發出來的氛圍感覺很溫和，同時讓人有種很有威嚴的感覺。

「小熊嗎......過來點吧。」對方不急不徐的說著。

像是有魔力一般，小熊乖乖的湊到了奈特的身邊坐下。

「呵呵......」黑熊微微的聳動鼻子，輕輕笑了起來，「是小古的味道呀......」

「小古？」是古利茲嗎......？

「已經好久沒有見到他了......他還好嗎？」

「嗯嗯，古利茲長得很高很大，而且也很強壯哦！」小熊在奈特耳邊說道，「他也非常照顧我，像哥哥一樣。」

對方勾起淺淺的笑容，臉上的紋路都被提了起來。

「呵呵，小古一直都是溫柔的孩子呢。只是......」

「只是什麼呢？」

奈特奶奶慢慢的睜開了眼睛，「都怪當時我沒能保護好凱瑞......」灰濁的眼裡似乎流露出悲傷的情緒，「小古才會到外頭獨自流浪......」

凱瑞？這是小熊第一次聽見的名字，但是似乎又有很熟悉的感覺。什麼時候聽到的呢......

「奈特奶奶不要擔心，古利茲很快就要來了。」小熊笑著說，「他之前為了保護我受了滿嚴重的傷，但是小熊有找到藥幫他敷上，所以他沒什麼事了。而且他也答應小熊要來哦！」

「是嗎......」奈特奶奶又闔上了眼睛，「謝謝你呀，小熊......」

奈特伸出微微顫抖的熊掌，輕輕的按在小熊頭頂兩次。

「抱歉阿，小熊......」奈特緩緩收回熊掌，慢慢的打了個哈欠，「奶奶有點累了，你去找亞瑟吧......」

「啊，好的。奶奶請好好休息唷。」小熊自動的低頭行了禮，輕手輕腳的離開房間。



「呼，沒想到古利茲有這麼可愛的小名呀。」小熊偷偷笑著，但不免又開始擔心起來，「古利茲應該很快就會來了吧......」

「好吧，擔心下去也不是辦法，還是先去找亞瑟好了。」

小熊站直身子，向著四處搜尋著亞瑟的身影，不一會兒就發現了相似的高大背影。

「啊，在那裡！」小熊立刻朝對方跑去，「亞瑟──！」

對方聽見了小熊的呼喊，停下了腳步。

「呼......亞瑟，奶奶讓我來找你呢。」

「......」對方沉默的緩緩轉身。

「咦......？」

一樣的深藍雙眼，不同的冰冷沉默。

----------


## 虎熊的幸福理論

小K 辛苦了~
這次也非常精彩唷~
期待下一次小熊的更新唷
加油~

----------


## Kemo熊

哈囉~大家好~這裡依然是低調的小熊~
更新頻率幾乎是周更(五天)了呢......真是對不起大家(◞‸◟)
考量到實際進度跟讀者反應，因此小熊決定要增加篇幅唷_(:3 」∠ )_
大概會從平常的2500來到約4000~5000(◔౪◔)
希望大家不會覺得太多哦~
(警告：劇情即將進入黑化以及負能量情節，請斟酌食用)
(還有後面古利茲那段有點崩壞請不要刪我XD)
謝謝各位的支持
────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第六章 亞力克*

冰藍的雙眼默默的凝視著嬌小的棕熊，讓小熊感覺自己好像變得更小了。

「啊......我、我認錯熊了，對不起......」小熊慌張的道歉，不太敢直視對方的雙眼。

「......我哥在外面。你現在應該找不到他。」黑熊的語氣平淡，好像沒有感情的木頭一般。

「你哥......？」小熊回想了一下，「是說，亞瑟嗎？」

仔細打量對方，其實真的跟亞瑟長得很像；通體黑得發亮的毛髮、胸口V型的白毛，連眼睛都是深邃的冰藍色。就連體型都差不多，怪不得自己會認錯。

「嗯。」對方淡淡的回應著。

然後是一陣靜默。

「呃......我叫小熊，請問你的名字是......？」有點受不了尷尬的氣氛，小熊隨便找了點話頭。

「亞力克。」

「很高興認識你。」小熊露出笑容，但是對方依然是沉默的凝視著。

「嗯......那個，奈特奶奶要我去找亞瑟呢，可是他不在的話要怎麼辦呢？」

黑熊不太明顯的深吸了一口氣，然後呼了出來。

「走吧，我給你找事做。」說完便逕自轉身前進，小熊也只好老實的跟在對方後面走。

好奇怪的熊呀......但是是亞瑟的弟弟，應該不是壞熊。

小熊這麼想著，稍微加快腳步跟對方並肩行走，朝著對方微笑著；而亞力克只是稍微瞟了一眼，沒有做出什麼表示。



他們來到了森林南部，這裡聚集了許多公熊。

面對個個熊高馬大宛如山一樣的眾熊，小熊似乎隨時都會被踩死的樣子......

「唷，亞力克。怎麼很久沒看到你進來了，守入口真的這麼好玩嗎？」一些公熊發現亞力克，大著嗓子打招呼，不過亞力克仍然是簡單的回應，沒有多說什麼。

「這個小傢伙是誰呀？」其中一名公熊發現了在亞力克身邊的小熊，大咧咧的湊到了小熊面前。

「啊......叔叔好，我是小熊......」不太習慣跟陌生獸靠得太近，小熊顯得有些不知所措。

「臉紅了呢！好久沒見過這麼可愛的小東西了。」對方退回了原本的位置，側頭喃喃的說了些什麼。

半圓的耳朵聳動，小熊心中產生了一些疑惑。

「他就交給你們了，教他一些事情吧。」亞力克突然丟下這麼一句話，頭也不回的走了。

「阿咧......？」小熊才剛回過神就發現，亞力克已經不見了蹤影。

只剩下圍著自己調笑著的大公熊們......壓力好大阿......

看著領著自己前進的背影，小熊仍然不懂。

那個叔叔剛剛，「*太可惜了*」這句話是什麼意思呢......？

====※====
幸好大家都滿好的......

小熊獨自一熊走在路上，天色已經暗了。

比起身體，小熊心中更加疲勞。叔叔們對了他做了一系列的訓練，比如打獵、埋伏、護衛等等的訓練，但是自己卻沒有一個做得好的......雖然叔叔們都沒有責怪自己，但是小熊還是對自己有期許的啊......

回想起來，某種程度上自己也滿受歡迎的樣子......休息的時候幾乎所有熊都圍在自己身邊，不時有熊會拉拉他的耳朵，捏捏他的身體，然後都說自己好可愛什麼的。

可是人家想要變得又強壯又帥氣啊啊！

「唉──」真是忍不住要嘆口氣呢。

「什麼事情要嘆氣啊？」一個熟悉的聲音讓小熊立刻提起精神，抬起頭時眼前映入的是那有溫度的藍色雙眼。

「亞瑟！」小熊興奮的跑道黑熊面前，對方勾起淺淺的笑。

「之前你都去哪裡了，害我從奈特奶奶那裡出來的時候都沒找到你。」

「這個嘛，只是去處理一點事情而已。」亞瑟簡單的帶過，「今天在這裡過得還好嗎？」

「嗯，亞力克帶我去森林南部學了一些東西，不過小熊做得都不是很理想呢......」

「哦，這樣阿。」亞瑟抬頭看了一下逐漸昏暗的天空，「對了，小熊還沒有休息的地方吧，暫時跟我住可以嗎？」

「好啊，謝謝你，亞瑟。」小熊不假思索的答應著。

「不客氣。」湛藍色的眼裡盈滿了笑意。



跟臨時搭建的地下巢穴不同，亞瑟住的地方是一處天然形成的石穴。

亞瑟準備了不少食物給小熊食用，自己則是在一旁看著。

「小熊不太吃肉類呢？」亞瑟觀察了一陣子問道。

「嗯，我不太喜歡血的味道。」小熊看向放在一旁的粉色肉塊，「而且被抓到的獸也會失去生命不是嗎......」

亞瑟用一種很感興趣的眼神看著小熊，「小熊真是善良呢。」他笑著說。

「古利茲也這麼說過呢。」小熊嚼著脆脆的青葉，「小熊這樣很奇怪嗎？」

「不會呀，我覺得很好。」亞瑟微笑著，「很單純，討人喜歡。」

「......」小熊有些不好意思的看著亞瑟，繼續埋頭進食著。



「睡覺的地方有點小，能跟我擠一下嗎？」吃飽喝足之後，小熊走進洞穴深處看見正在整理睡榻的亞瑟。

「嗯，沒關係。」小熊點點頭，「亞瑟能讓小熊住就很好了。」

對方笑了笑，繼續處理著手邊的工作。

小熊看了看四周，這空間的確是只給一隻熊住的大小。

「亞力克沒有跟你一起住嗎？」

「亞力克阿，」對方沒有回頭，「通常成熊不會跟其他熊共用巢穴的，都是成年熊了嘛。」

整理完畢，亞瑟扭扭脖子活動了筋骨，「而且那傢伙個性比較奇怪一點，所以沒有住在森林裡。」

「這樣喔......但是亞力克感覺不是壞熊，只是冷淡了點而已。」

「好啦，不說了。該睡覺了。」亞瑟走到睡榻旁，舉起熊掌做出一個請的手勢。

小熊笑了一下，走到了裡頭的位置趴下。

等小熊確定好位置之後，亞瑟才把剩下的位置佔走。

「我還怕你不習慣洞穴呢。還舒服嗎？」發現小熊已經快要睡著，亞瑟小聲的說。

「不會......小熊以前也是睡洞穴的......很舒服......ZZZzzz......」

「呵呵，好好睡吧。」看著小熊毫無防備的睡臉，亞瑟露出了掩藏不住的笑容。

湛藍的雙眼中，隱藏著更多未知的東西。

====※====
當日稍早──

「喂，我說。」

趴伏在石穴上頭的斑斕巨獸打著哈欠，居高臨下的看著下方的獸，長長的尾巴左右晃動著。

「你怎麼吃這麼久啊，又沒多少。」

灰色的眼不耐的瞪向對方，張大嘴把剩下的肉塊吞吃下肚。

「我細嚼慢嚥不行嗎？」

抬掌抹去嘴邊的血跡，灰熊抬頭看向上方的獵豹：「你到底來幹嘛的。」

「這個嘛──」他站起身，輕盈的落在灰熊面前，沒發出一點聲響。

「當然是來找你的囉。」笑嘻嘻的露出一排森白的利齒，距離對方的臉只有僅僅幾公分。

當然是給他巴下去。

熊掌一揮卻落了空，對方輕鬆的往後跳了開來。

「少噁心了，派德。」右掌隱隱作痛，讓他的臉色更加猙獰，「你到底想幹嘛？」

「真是的，你還是一樣暴躁呢。」金黃色獵豹聳聳肩，「就不能對你的哥哥好點嗎？」

「哪有這麼令人噁心的哥哥。」古利茲忍不住白眼。

「是是，我這個令人噁心的哥哥可是為了我們可愛的小弟遠道而來呢。」

灰熊立刻瞪圓了眼睛，一步逼近到了獵豹眼前：「你說什麼？你找到凱瑞了？在哪裡？快告訴我！」

「冷靜點，大個兒。」派德舉起雙掌舉在胸前，「凱瑞也是我的弟弟，我都不緊張了你緊張什麼。」

「該死的，你明明滿腦子只有我好嗎？」灰熊忍不住爆出怒吼。

「欸──是這樣說沒錯啦，但是誰叫你是個弟控呢。所以我為了你也只好努力的找呀。」派德張開雙臂做出沒辦法的樣子。

「唉......跟你理論只會讓我腦細胞一直死而已。所以，關於凱瑞的消息是？」

「啊啊，」獵豹仍然笑嘻嘻的，「不太妙呢。」

在灰熊暴怒以前，對方伸出掌抵住了他的胸口，「所以你才需要我呀，小古古。」

綠色的眸子變得陰險起來，笑得令人不寒而慄。

「你知道我想要什麼。」粉色的舌頭舔過嘴唇，獵豹的眼神變得危險起來。



「......你真的可以適可而止了。」無奈的嘆了口氣，古利茲有氣無力的推著躺在自己肚子上磨蹭的大貓。

「再一下下就好，再一下下──」獵豹兩眼瞇成了月彎兒，死命的往灰熊懷裡蹭。

為甚麼我的哥哥會這麼的不正常啊啊──？



小時候雙親為了保護年幼的兄弟倆而命喪爪下，在逃跑的過程中兩人終究是脫力而倒下。

醒來的時候卻是在陌生的地方，眼前是一個沒有見過，身上佈滿了美麗斑紋的母獸。

──和一隻救了他們倆的小獸。

也許是因為對方的父親也是死於非命，他的母親拗不過自己孩子的哀求與自己的惻隱之心，就這麼收養了這兩個可憐的外族孩子。

母豹將他們視如己出，三兄弟感情也很融洽。尤其是派德，從一開始就特別黏古利茲，一點都沒有身為大哥的自覺；而古利茲則是相當成熟，而且很照顧自己唯一的弟弟；凱瑞很乖巧聽話，特別喜歡跟兩位哥哥在一起。

都是很可愛的孩子呢──

想到這裡總是覺得，當初決定收養他們真是太好了。

但是和樂的生活才過了一年，母豹便染上惡疾，留下了兄弟三人。

派德一直不願意離開母親，勸說無效的古利茲便帶著凱瑞尋找其他的族人。

他並不是冷血無情，只是他必須要保護好弟弟。

「我會去找你的。」派德當時是這麼說的。

於是古利茲帶著凱瑞，來到了小森林──



「啊啊──你到底夠了沒啊！」沒想到只是一個大意，他整隻豹都巴上來了。

「不夠啦──古古的身體最棒了──」蹭蹭蹭蹭蹭。

「走開了啦！變態！」灰熊一怒，一下子把獵豹推倒在地上。

「嗚嗚......古古都這樣欺負我。」斑斕巨獸舉起他那有著賁張肌肉的左爪跌坐在地，半掩著面假哭著。

看到這副模樣，古利茲真的忍不住了。

龐大的身軀壓上了對方，彼此的臉近得甚至能聽見對方的呼吸聲。

......雖然派德聽到的是古利茲憤怒的哼氣聲。

「給你最後一次機會，凱瑞在哪裡？」左掌死死的扣住脖子，右掌上的爪子閃著銳利的光芒。

「唔......！別......別這樣......」青綠的眼眸顯露出驚慌，臉色也因為呼吸困難而漲紅。

哼，敬酒不吃吃罰酒。

「別這樣......我會興奮的......」獵豹害羞的別過頭。

「......我放棄了。」灰熊舉在半空中的爪子垂了下來，退到一旁把自己的臉埋進熊掌裡，對自己的愚蠢感到十分挫折。

明明知道這個傢伙沒大腦還要跟他耗......

「好啦，古古真不能開玩笑。」獵豹爬起來拍拍他下垂的肩膀，「走吧！」

「去哪裡......？」灰熊有氣無力的說著。

「找我們可愛的弟弟呀！」派德向古利茲俏皮地眨了一下眼。

====※====
小熊輕輕的打著呼嚕，突然被一陣搖晃弄醒。

「唔......？亞瑟？」小熊揉著眼睛，定睛一看才發現眼前的並不是亞瑟。

「咦，亞力克？」感覺到冰冷的氣息，小熊立刻驚覺到對方的真正身分。

「起來，跟我走。」亞力克低聲催促著，不時回頭看向洞穴外頭。

「怎麼回事......」小熊充滿疑惑，但是黑熊卻摀住了他的嘴巴，「安靜，等等你就自然的跟在我後面就好。」

小熊雖然充滿疑問，但是還是乖乖的照做了。

一走出洞，亞力克立刻帶著小熊轉進了一旁的樹叢。

「看。」黑熊指了指前方。

順著手指的方向看過去，那個背影是亞瑟！他正在和訓練自己的叔叔們講著些什麼。

「你應該能聽到些什麼吧，試試看。」

小熊閉上眼睛專注的聽著，但是距離還是太遠，只能聽到一些零碎的話語。

「......我沒有時間......今天，對，......交給你們了。」這是亞瑟的聲音。隨後睜開眼只看見那些叔叔似乎很尊敬──或是敬畏──的向亞瑟行禮之後離開了。

「走吧，一樣跟好我。」黑熊說著，帶著小熊從另一條路繞到了南部訓練場。

「唷！又見到你啦，亞力克！」同樣的熊叔叔打著招呼，也衝著小熊笑笑，「早安啊，小傢伙。」

熊叔叔靠了過來，「亞力克真是麻煩你了，以後小熊自己會過來的。」對方伸出熊掌就要拉過小熊。

「他，以後歸我管。」亞力克擋在了小熊身前。

熊叔叔伸出的熊掌在半空中頓了頓，默默的收了回去。

他轉頭跟其他熊低聲討論著，仍然被小熊靈敏的耳朵捕捉到。

「怎麼辦？亞瑟他說......」

「這樣我們會完蛋的......！」

「對手可是亞力克欸，怎麼可能硬來？」

「但是......」

細碎的話語讓內容不再清楚，於是小熊便沒有再聽下去。

「喂，你們有什麼意見嗎？」亞力克低沉而宏亮的聲音著實讓他們嚇了一跳。

「啊，沒有......」熊叔叔轉向小熊，堆起滿面笑容，「小傢伙，運氣真好，亞力克可是很厲害的熊呢！要好好學習啊！」

隨後他們便各自帶著僵硬的笑容離開了。

「亞力克......」

黑熊緩緩將視線轉移到小棕熊哭喪著的臉上。

「我怎麼了......有種，好奇怪的感覺。亞瑟他......？」

「有我在。」黑熊淡淡的回應，卻讓小熊心中舒坦了不少。

小熊似乎看見了，亞力克冷漠的外表下，藏著熱烈跳動的真心。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

劇情發展越來越有趣(黑暗(?

期待下一篇~

小說更新慢沒關係的ww畢竟現實比較重要些

加油

----------


## 曜狼

直接從頭看到最新章，整體很平穩、輕快，然後我喜歡溫馨的小說ˊ w ˋ
一開始看到會說話的魚我還想了一下，不過隔兩秒我才意識到在意這個的自己滿蠢的XDD

然後後面看到...
什麼？原來小古他哥是...！？而且還是個M（AWA
而且感覺小森林裡有一些不為人知的秘密，這麼快就要將小熊純真的心染黑，有點捨不得qwq
小熊還是保持不愛吃魚、到哪都開心笑著才好>w<

很期待之後發展OWO

----------


## Kemo熊

> 劇情發展越來越有趣(黑暗(?
> 
> 期待下一篇~
> 
> 小說更新慢沒關係的ww畢竟現實比較重要些
> 
> 加油


小熊不喜歡讓別人等我，所以對自己要求很高((但是還是拖阿

還在考慮黑的程度，畢竟是公開的作品，有的獸喜歡很黑的有的獸不喜歡((?

最後謝謝蒼狼的回復>W</♥




> 直接從頭看到最新章，整體很平穩、輕快，然後我喜歡溫馨的小說ˊ w ˋ
> 一開始看到會說話的魚我還想了一下，不過隔兩秒我才意識到在意這個的自己滿蠢的XDD
> 
> 然後後面看到...
> 什麼？原來小古他哥是...！？而且還是個M（AWA
> 而且感覺小森林裡有一些不為人知的秘密，這麼快就要將小熊純真的心染黑，有點捨不得qwq
> 小熊還是保持不愛吃魚、到哪都開心笑著才好>w<
> 
> 很期待之後發展OWO


希望不會讓曜狼失望QWQ

預計黑的部分佔了不少篇幅，也許會造成心裡難受((有這麼厲害就好

然後古古跟派德就......((?

總歸來說都是弟控，只是派德比較不單純一點www

小熊的話......越來越貼近現在用爪子敲鍵盤的小熊了呢(´・ω・`)

單純快樂的時光總是只能在回憶中去懷念了呢......

謝謝曜狼的回覆(っ´ω`c)

----------


## Kemo熊

大家好唷(っ´ω`c)~♥
好久不見了呢((又在拖了
這次是真的不應該，小熊是真的忘記要更新了QWQ
回過神的時候才發現已經7天(8天?)了......
真是對不起((磕頭

另外很感謝大家的支持與欣賞，觀看數已經快要達到*20000*了！好開心(*´∀`)~♥
這根本比過去17年來關注小熊的人數還要多太多啦((慘

以後也請多多指教！(´▽`ʃ♡ƪ)

────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第七章 疑惑*

「現在開始我會嚴格的訓練你，知道嗎？」

小熊看著面前比自己大上三倍的黑熊，堅定的點點頭。



比起之前熊叔叔半教學半休息的模式，亞力克是絕對的嚴格。

他並不會責備，而是用那能讓獸全身血液凍結的目光淡淡一瞥，然後默默的移開目光。

這讓小熊心裏很難受，但是他心裡知道亞力克是為了他好，所以更加的努力練習。

在好不容易能夠喘口氣的時間，「他」出現了。



「喂，亞力克。你也太誇張了點。」一樣溫暖沉穩的聲音從頭上傳來，卻在小熊心底鑿開了萬丈深淵──一陣惡寒湧上全身。

「小熊可不是一般的熊，這種訓練強度你是想累死他？」亞瑟蹲下身子，一掌輕輕搭上小熊的肩膀，「你還好嗎？很累吧？」

小熊看見那雙清澈的湛藍色眼睛，有股衝動好想就這麼抱住眼前的熊。但是他逼自己回到現實，強迫自己想起先前才發現的真相。

小熊向後挪動了身子，直到另一雙有力的龐大熊掌落在他的雙肩。

「咦......」亞瑟似乎有點錯愕，抬頭看向面前的弟弟。

「他現在是歸我管的。」亞力克冷冷的說。

「你......」亞瑟站直身子，抬起頭時卻是滿面笑容。「真是太好了，看來你跟小熊已經很熟了嘛。這樣我就不用擔心了。」

亞瑟似乎鬆了口氣，對著小熊露出歉意的笑：「小熊啊，我是來跟你說聲抱歉的。」

「因為我明天要帶狩獵隊出去，所以之後幾天都沒辦法顧著你，還在煩惱要找誰幫忙呢。」

亞瑟笑瞇瞇的看著冷眼瞪著他的亞力克，語氣輕鬆得讓人起疑：「那麼就交給你囉，亞力克。」

「......」

「那過幾天再見囉，小熊。」亞瑟和善的揮揮掌，「要是他敢欺負你，等我回來就跟我說，我幫你扁他。」

小熊猶疑的看著亞瑟，伸出熊掌揮了揮，隨後便避開了目光。



當天晚上，小熊來到了亞力克的住處。

距離小森林不遠處，大約100公尺左右的一個隱密的山洞。雖然條件不如亞瑟的巢穴這麼好，但是想起自己曾經傻傻的跟對方同床共宿就感到無比心寒。

「亞力克......」小熊有點勉強的吃著亞力克醃製的臘肉，對著從下午之後便沒有再說過一個字的黑熊試探的開口：「亞瑟......真的是壞熊嗎？」

「他是你的哥哥，所以如果是壞熊的話亞力克應該早就知道了吧......」

「......」亞力克默默的看著小熊，深深的吸了一口氣之後，沉重的吐了出來。

「他，將會是這裡下一任的村長。」

黑熊半垂著眼，緩緩的說著。

「他已經控制了這裡將近八成的熊，扣掉待產暫居的母熊跟未成年的幼熊。」

「待在這裡並不安全，所以我才打算能讓你越快獨立越好。」亞力克看著自己的熊掌，慢慢握起。

「他外出是一個機會，這樣就有足夠的時間能夠訓練你。只不過......」

「只不過......？」小熊的臉色凝重，皺著眉整理著混亂的事實。

「古利茲。」黑熊開口：「他會成為你的犧牲品。」

====※====
「餒，古古。」佈滿黑色圓形斑紋的長尾悠閒的擺動著，派德回過頭來叫道。

「我說過不要這樣叫我。」灰熊的鼻頭皺了一下。

「你走得好慢欸，為什麼不讓我給你靠著呢。」獵豹轉過身來，一邊倒退著走一邊歪頭問著。

「你還敢問......」古利茲白了對方一眼。



剛起程的時後身體狀況實在是不太好，派德這傢伙見狀立刻折了回來說要讓他撐著走。

「算你還有良心啊。」多了一份力量支撐的確好走多了，這傢伙良心發現了啊。

「不忍心看古古這麼辛苦嘛。」對方笑嘻嘻的，老老實實的撐著灰熊。

「......謝謝。」

就這麼走了一段路。古利茲不時將眼光瞟向一旁的獵豹：怪了，怎麼會這麼安分？

「嗯？怎麼了？」對方發現了灰熊的目光，露出燦爛的笑容。

「唔，沒什麼。」古利茲立刻將視線轉回前方，默默的開始反省了起來。

我是不是對他太有成見了.....？

好像自從分開以後就沒有給他好臉色看......？

派德他也只是寂寞吧......一直以來都是他獨自在闖蕩，其實他想要回憶過去玩在一起的時光也不為過啊？

我是不是應該對他好一點？讓他撒撒嬌也沒關係的吧......

「咦......！」古利茲的身子微微震了一下，一股奇怪的感覺從後腿傳來。

有個東西，慢慢的沿著他的腿，一直一直往上方移動......！

「派德────！」灰熊怒吼一聲，嚇得獵豹往一旁跳了2公尺遠。

「怎、怎麼了阿？幹嘛突然這麼大聲，耳朵快聾了。」

灰熊立刻坐下，抬起後腳檢查了幾遍，什麼都沒發現。

是自己太敏感了嗎......

「抱歉......沒什麼，可能是我搞錯了。」抬起頭時才發現一臉像偷腥的貓一樣笑著的派德。

「古古好壞哦，突然這麼開放我會很害羞的。」

灰熊這才驚覺自己現在抬著自己一邊後腳的姿勢，在這隻不知羞恥又各種腦補的獵豹面前是什麼樣子。

「你──！」古利茲漲紅著臉衝像偷笑著的獵豹，卻被對方伸掌擋下。

「好了啦，雖然我不知道古古想暗示什麼，但是現在還是繼續走比較重要吧？」派德吃吃的笑著，又回到先前走路的姿勢。

「......」



走沒多久，那詭異的感覺又來了。

一種毛茸茸的感覺從小腿處出現，像一條蛇一樣緩緩的往上爬著，慢慢的來到了膝蓋、大腿.......

「唔......」剛剛那樣實在太丟臉了，所以灰熊默默的忍耐著。

但是那東西似乎知道他的隱忍，變本加厲的開始游移起來，搔癢與羞恥的感覺從腿內側傳來，發著抖的後腿讓他停下腳步。

「咦？古古怎麼了嗎？」派德關心的問著。而那個「東西」也不見了。

「剛剛，一直有東西......在我的大腿那邊動。」古利茲滿面通紅，覺得很丟臉的說著。

「欸？是嗎，我看看......」

「不准你看！想也知道你有何居心！」灰熊怒吼著，用熊掌摀著臉。

「啊！我好像看到了！」派德驚呼起來。

「什麼！那到底是什麼？趕快弄掉它！」

「它現在好像已經要──」那個物體快速的往目標突進──

「戳到──啊啊啊！」派德發出痛呼，被踩在巨大熊掌下面的，是那條先前在後面晃悠晃悠的尾巴。



「你。給我滾到前面去帶路。」這是古利茲當時說的最後一句話。



「所以，你說凱瑞在這個地區的貓科集團裡面？」

找到一處樹陰落腳，灰熊靠著樹幹休息著。

「嗯，他們帶頭的是一隻黑色美洲豹，跟我關係還不錯。」派德分開剛剛抓來的獵物，將一半拋給了古利茲。

「是哦，我還滿懷疑你所謂的『關係』是建立在什麼基礎上。」

「幹嘛這樣。」派德跑到灰熊身邊用臉頰磨蹭著對方，「我只喜歡古古的。」

「嘔，我快吃不下了。可以趕快去吃你的東西然後上路嗎，我快擔心死凱瑞了。」三兩下把食物處理掉，古利茲站起身子活動了一下。

「別急啦，先見見我的朋友們。」派德向前走到一處空曠的地方，仰起頭發出一陣特殊的低鳴聲。

「嗯，我相信他們馬上就會來了。」派德輕跳著回到灰熊身邊，非常自動的伸出兩爪抱住：「這樣我們還有一些時間可以相處的說。」

「我說你這頭蠢豹......給我適可──」

話還沒說完，就被獵豹一掌堵住。

「噓，看來有些『朋友』要來打擾我們的快樂時光了呢。」

一陣沉重的腳步聲逐漸逼近。

====※====
已經過了三天了，古利茲還是沒有來到小森林。

「啊！」一個分心，沒有完整擋下亞力克揮來的熊掌，小熊向一側飛出後翻滾了幾圈才停下。

「別分心，一次受傷往往都很致命。」對方提醒著，來到棕熊身邊查看。

「我沒事......」小熊按著立刻腫起的臉頰，用微笑向黑熊道謝。

「......古利茲不會這麼容易死的。」亞力克淡淡的說。

「我們兩個跟他打從來沒贏過。」

「為什麼要打架？」小熊問到。

「因為亞瑟常對他的弟弟......開玩笑。」

小熊理解亞力克的停頓，一定沒有開玩笑這麼簡單。

「古利茲是隻聰明的熊，但是只要對他的弟弟不利，他就會變成非常可怕的熊。」

所以古利茲才會因為自己而重傷嗎......小熊在心裡想著。

「他已經因為我受傷了，所以我才會一隻熊來。」

黑熊沉默了幾秒，「還好是這樣。不然亞瑟早就行動了。」

「古利茲......」覺得充滿了罪惡感，小熊低下頭，肩頭微微顫抖著。

「有我在。」亞力克伸出一隻熊掌搭著小熊的肩，目光卻是看向遙遠的地方。



「你知道該做什麼吧？」

「......是。」

「很好，這樣才乖。」

「記住，最大的摧毀就是給予龐大的希望之後再給予絕對的絕望。剩下的，我再來處理就好。」

「......我會的。」

對方滿意的笑著，望著那離去的背影，冰藍的眼緩緩垂了下來，沒入黑暗之中。



「呼......」突然從夢中驚醒，發現自己全身都是冷汗。

不......那並不是夢。自己心裡很清楚。

「......」目光慢慢轉向身旁熟睡的身影，靠著山壁，他又再一次的思考著......

----------


## Kemo熊

啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊───((意義不明
小熊這次真的完蛋了(´;ω;`)
這幾天過著超級糜爛的生活啊啊啊───
日子都過到不知道星期幾了阿───ヾ(;ﾟ;Д;ﾟ;)ﾉﾞ
拖稿拖得太可怕啦(;´༎ຶД༎ຶ`)
不好好更新一下實在是不行了呢......

經過徹底反省之後，小熊回去看過了前面的章節，總覺得劇情上有點脫線(´・ω・`)
小熊一時衝動似乎把焦點放在了古古x豹豹的組合上了((<--請自重
主線還是注重點吧(ﾟ∀。)
一定是因為小熊太低調結果上次更新也沒有什麼獸迴響或是觀賞呢......・゜・(PД`q｡)・゜・
依然感謝眾獸的關注與支持((鞠躬

────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第八章 潰堤*

獵豹壓低了前肢，從喉嚨深處發出敵意的低吼。

伴隨著陣陣的沉重腳步，一群如山般高大的熊出現在獵豹面前。

一、二、三......這麼大費周章，五隻？

回頭瞥了身後的灰熊一眼，*「真不愧是我的古古──」*這樣想著，忍不住露出幸福又驕傲的表情向著對方表達著。

「喂！面前有五頭熊你還不給我正經一點！」古利茲怒氣沖沖的吼著，身體的疼痛又讓他收了聲。

傷口疼痛是不要緊，但是右前掌的骨頭已經斷了，連走路都有困難，又怎麼戰鬥？

「別亂動呀古古，我會保護你的，放心吧！」派德眨眨眼，轉回眾熊面前時的表情卻立刻陰沉下來。「應該不用我說吧，誰敢動他，我一定會*殺光你們*。」

「好窩心的宣言呀，我都快哭了。」一名藍眼的黑熊從熊群中走出，嘴角帶著嘲諷的笑容。

「小豹子，話說大了到時候可是很麻煩的呢。」對方像是突然想起什麼似的，甩甩腦袋之後換上一副溫和的笑臉，「啊，抱歉，我們只是要後面那隻可憐的熊而已，所以請你還是讓開吧。」

「欸，古古。」派德又回過頭，伸出一隻指頭指著方才說話的黑熊，「你認識這個笑起來很噁心的大叔嗎？」

「呃......算吧。」話說你能不能專心一點啊，派德......

「噢。這樣啊。」獵豹拋給了對方一個燦爛的笑容，「那我更應該把他做掉了。」

「偽善者什麼的最討厭了。」



那傢伙是......亞瑟。

過了這麼多年還是一樣，令人作嘔。

沒想到不止幼熊，現在連成熊都是他掌下的玩物......

但是他怎麼會突然來到這裡呢......？

「派德！注意點！」

兩頭熊沖了出來，從動作來看一隻應該是打算用身體衝撞派德，而另一隻則是想用掌揮開他，派德那傢伙還在看著這邊，搞什麼啊！

這群熊的身體十分壯碩，已經是很巨大的類型了，要是被任何攻擊擊中都很致命！

「遵命！我會注意的！」派德還在往這裡比出大前指啊啊啊！

就在對方打算用身體衝撞過來的時候，派德迅速且輕盈的原地跳起，後腿踏上熊背當做跳板，如鷹一般從空中衝向後方才正要舉起前掌的熊，從對方肋旁拉出四道血痕後落地。

「嗄！好痛！」對方痛呼一聲，用前掌捂著傷處轉向後方，迎接他的卻是獵豹正面迎來的血噴大口──由於站立的姿勢而讓這突如其來的衝急將他撲倒，在還沒搞清楚狀況以前就已經被咬斷了喉嚨。

「契夫！不！」方才衝過頭的熊一轉頭就發現自己的伙伴被殺死，眼紅的怒吼著又向著獵豹衝來。

「派德！小心後面！」注意到亞瑟身旁的兩隻熊有動靜，古利茲立刻出聲警告。

那兩隻熊似乎打算配合派德眼前的那隻一起包夾他，是打算偷襲嗎！

獵豹一聽見警告立刻向一旁閃開面前的衝撞攻擊，正要轉頭的時候才發現兩熊的身子卻從他的兩側擦過。

「不對，他們兩個是想──！」望著他們直直衝向古利茲的背影，派德咬緊了牙撒腿狂奔，以自己天生的速度優勢一定能趕得上！

其中一隻黑熊似乎早有準備，就在獵豹全速追上他們的瞬間突然止住腳步，一個扭轉就是揮掌。派德雖然沒想到對方會出這一招，但還是反射的跳躍起來，卻被對方上勾的攻擊直接命中胸口，再順勢摔向地面。

「咳啊！」獵豹痛苦的扭曲了臉，一口鮮血就這麼吐了出來。但是在他還沒從地上爬起之前，後來居上的怒熊已經衝了過來，又是一個挑掌把他拋出了兩公尺遠，重摔在堅硬的石塊上。

「派德！」古利茲吼道，掙扎著想要起身，卻被眼前的熊壓制在了樹幹上。

「呃啊──」痛──一隻腳掌死死的壓在他的斷肢上，同時又被掐住了喉頭，幾乎無法呼吸。

「那隻小豹子活不成了，被亞瑟大人授予『破壞者』和『毀滅者』的兄弟倆打到，不死也半條命了。」對方刻意加重施加的力道，殘忍的看著灰熊發出痛苦的哀嚎聲，「真棒的哀嚎啊......讓我好興奮啊。要不是亞瑟大人要親自收拾你，我早就下手了。」對方喘著粗氣，伸出舌頭舔著嘴唇的樣子十分駭人，如此病態的眼神也只有亞瑟才教得出來。

灰熊吃力的移動目光，看著獵豹宛如斷線的木偶般攤在鮮血淌流而下的石塊上，而兩隻巨熊又緩緩的朝著派德逼近，一股憤怒從他的心中燃起──

派德有危險──我不能就這麼看著他死──

「該死的──」古利茲奮力的掙扎著，壓著他的黑熊立刻往他的傷肢上施力，劇烈的疼痛卻沒有讓他退縮，「你這有病的給我滾一邊去啊！」古利茲雙眼充滿血絲，一個起身狠狠的用額頭撞向對方的鼻子，一下讓對方痛得鬆開了熊掌，隨後奮力的一記揮掌直中臉部，黑熊立刻就昏死了過去。

「欸，古利茲殺過來了！」

「怎麼會，他不是幾乎都要廢了嗎！」

伴隨著一聲仰天怒吼，灰熊已經來到了他們面前。

「毀滅者──」他重重的揮向左邊的熊。

「破壞者──」他狠狠的揍向右邊的熊。

「這種狗屁稱號──」左邊的熊的胸口被用力搥了一記。

「自願成為奴僕──」右邊的熊的肚子被奮力踢了一下。

「到底有沒有身為熊的尊嚴啊啊啊──！」

一個撞擊，兩隻熊都被打翻在地，痛苦呻吟著。

「亞瑟！」燃燒著怒火的雙眼瞪向在一旁悠閒看著的黑熊，對方舉起雙掌，輕笑著搖搖頭。

「看來你還是不比當年差嘛，古利茲。」亞瑟瞇起眼，緩緩的轉過身子背對著灰熊，「看來我們的遊戲時間已經結束了，那我就失陪了，哼哼。」

瞪著對方離去的背影，古利茲才正想前去查看派德的狀況，周遭的草叢卻騷動起來。

====※====
「亞力克，你怎麼好像心不在焉的樣子？」

沉思中的黑熊彷彿驚醒一般，冰藍的雙眼聚焦在一旁的小臉上。

「......沒什麼。你先休息吧。」他默默的走進了森林的陰影中，留下了有些困惑的棕熊。



時間已經不太夠了，雖然還不是很滿意，但是應該也可以了。

「唔......」他表情因痛苦而扭曲，一掌握在了心臟的位置。

我到底該怎麼做......

我該不該遵循命令......

還是該聽從自己的心？

聽從那個，自己早已拋棄的心......

「亞、亞瑟？」不遠處傳來了小熊的聲音，黑熊立刻抬起頭來。

怎麼會這麼快......！



「啊，這不是亞力克嗎。怎麼放小熊一個人呢。」亞瑟看起來一點事情都沒有的樣子，依然是掛著一貫的輕鬆笑容。

「......」小熊像看到救星一般來到了亞力克身旁待著，黑熊淡淡的看了他一眼。

「亞力克呀，你沒忘記我們的約定吧？我忙完回來的時候？」

小熊疑惑的看著身旁的高大黑熊，對方的表情雖然沒有太大變化，但是表明了「很難看」。

「不然就今天晚上吧，我有點累了想先休息一下呢。」亞瑟打了個哈欠。

「晚上見，兩位。」

小熊非常確定亞瑟臨走前看向自己的眼神絕對改變了，令他惡寒的眼神。

「亞力克......亞瑟是什麼意思？」

「......先回去吧，我慢慢跟你說。」

黑熊的語氣，非常冷漠。



「我先前教過你的，你都記熟了嗎？」

「記熟了。」

「很好。」

兩熊在洞穴裡面對面坐著，沉默了一陣子。

「所以......亞力克打算要跟我說什麼呢？」

「......我必須要給亞瑟一件東西。一個能夠讓他安分點的東西。」

「咦......那是？」

黑熊深吸了一口氣，就像他要說很多話的時候會做的一樣。

他稍稍靠近了小熊一點，「你。」

「啊哩？什、什麼意思？」小熊顯得非常錯愕。

「我必須聽從命令......」他垂下眼簾，「只有給他想要的東西，才能安撫他一陣子，不然整個小森林都會陷入災難。」

「亞力克......難道你......」棕熊不可置信的瞪大了眼睛，身體不斷的顫抖著。

「我說過，這裡八成的熊都被掌控了吧......你在這裡並不安全。一點也不。」

「而我能做的就是守護這個地方、這個家鄉不被破壞。」

亞力克別開了頭，默默的看著洞口外。

「我知道你現在可能不再相信我了，沒關係。但是請你最後再相信我一次。一次就好。」那雙冰藍色的眼睛直視著小熊飽含著錯愕、不解、憤怒的栗眼，亞力克輕輕的搭住小熊顫抖的雙肩，在他半圓的耳朵旁說著。

然後，溫柔的抱住了他。

這份強壯、厚實、安全的感覺，小熊體會過。

古利茲──這是他腦海中出現的第一個名字。

有記憶以來就已經沒有親人的他，最親密的獸就是古利茲。

「要堅強，好嗎？」

即便是已經成長的自己，即便是已經變得堅強獨立的自己，即便現在眼前的熊並不是古利茲。

他的心和淚水一起，潰堤。



夜晚──

「哈囉──我來囉。」如同他所說的，亞瑟出現在亞力克的巢穴外。

今天的夜晚特別奇怪，本來就不是很亮的下弦月被濃厚的雲物遮掩，變得更加的黯淡。

兩隻黑熊在這樣的夜幕底下，只有近乎相同的藍色雙眼能夠辨認。

「那麼，我預定好的小傢伙呢？親愛的弟弟。」

「睡了，就在裡面。」

「太好了，介意我用你的地方嗎？」

「......」

「你也知道我只是問好玩的，反正你也只能讓我用了嘛，『*我的*』弟弟。」

在暗夜中默默的看著對方走入巢穴深處，他深深的嘆了一口氣。

「這是為了我們好......對不起了。」他挪動腳步走入巢穴，將預備好的石塊阻擋住入口。

今晚，在裡頭發出的聲響，不會被任何獸聽見。

----------


## 虎熊的幸福理論

哇！!
劇情越來越緊張了呢
好期待接下來的部分呀!!!!!

----------


## Kemo熊

大家好(´・ω・`)
這次的獸展是小熊第一次參加的活動，感覺超興奮>W<b
也有些狀況所以沒買到喜歡的東西QWQ
不過是有買到想要的小說啦~(不過三本有兩本都是肉的=A=)
咳。也因為已經很久沒看小說了，這次又能再次體會到閱讀的樂趣，也讓小熊意識到了自己敘事能力的不足。
這部【熊熊傳】寫到後來小熊也覺得不是很滿意，這點小熊會好好反省的((面壁
小熊深切體會到自己寫作的不成熟，沒有讓各位能夠享受到更好的故事是小熊的過錯，這點小熊真的很不好意思。
感謝各位一直以來的支持與觀賞，小熊也會繼續將【熊熊傳】完成，並且準備下一部更加完善並且做好架構的作品。
請大家期待，謝謝你們((鞠躬

還有虎爺實在太棒了啊啊啊啊───正在存錢準備敗下去啊啊啊───((炸
大家喜歡「家有大貓」的話也請一定要盡力支持唷>W<~~~

────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第九章 贖罪*

亞瑟靜靜的踏入巢穴深處，陰暗的洞穴將他漆黑的身體完全融入。

有一個嬌小的物體躺在乾草上頭，散發著小熊那份獨特的氣味。

──令人興奮。深藍的眼流露出侵略的眼神，赤裸裸的慾望全寫在臉上。

「可愛的小熊──」龐大的身軀撲了上去──

「咦。」

只是乾草。就是乾草而已？

乾草捆一受到重壓立刻散開，變成厚厚的一層乾草舖。

「亞瑟。」與他相似的身影出現在洞窟轉角，冰藍的雙眼複雜的看著對方。

「你這傢伙！」亞瑟憤怒的爬了起來，衝上前拽住黑熊的胸口大吼著，「他呢！你敢玩我啊？」

「......他已經離開了。」

毫不留情的一掌如風一般揮來，亞力克被重重的打翻在地上。

「沒用的東西！你竟然敢不聽我的命令！」亞瑟失控地吼道，與平時的模樣完全不同。

亞力克努力的從眩暈中恢復，默默的站了起來，注視著眼前的黑熊。

「滾開！」

亞瑟狠狠的撞開對方，來到了被巨石擋住的入口。但是那顆巨石不管如何使力都無法移動，讓他惱火的踢了一腳。

「我已經把它卡死了，一隻熊的力量是推不開的。」

轉過頭，亞力克依然是默默的站在不遠處，注視著。

「我真的是厭惡了你那副要死不活的嘴臉了！」亞瑟掄起了拳頭，一下就將亞力克擊向了一旁的牆壁。「本來不是很聽話的嗎？不是很乖順的嗎？誰准你這樣到處盯著我的？」

亞力克沉默的承受著如雨點般的攻擊，只有稍微舉起手掌阻擋，卻沒有明顯的反擊。

「呼......呼......」發洩過後，暴怒的黑熊似乎也因為體力的消耗而停了下來，微微喘著氣。

深色的石壁上沾上了噴濺出的點點鮮血，較大的印子甚至正順著重力往下，畫出道道暗紅的軌跡。

「哥......」亞力克發出微弱的聲音，鼻吻與嘴側都滲出血液。

亞瑟征了一下，視線停在了對方被自己無情摧殘後的臉上。

「好久......沒有喊你哥了......我很抱歉......」

亞瑟瞪大著眼，「你什麼意思。」

「我......沒有辦法阻止你......才讓你變成這樣。」

一陣血氣湧了上來，亞力克側過身子咳了幾下，手掌上染上了鮮血。

「我一直以為......順著你會讓你好過一些......但是我錯了。」瘀血腫脹的眼仍然能看得見光芒，亞力克努力的睜開雙眼看向亞瑟。

「也許你手上有著他們的把柄，但是他們也不是傻子......」

「他們已經計畫好要殺了你，自己來取代你的位置。」

「......」黑熊的臉色沉了下來，不發一語。

「我只想......守護我們從小長大的這個地方，還有......」亞力克吃力的扶著岩壁站起，勉強的露出微笑，「守護我最愛的哥哥。」

「你......」亞瑟表情十分複雜，佇在原地看著亞力克。

「明天他們就會行動，而我也沒有辦法能阻止他們......」

「如果你願意的話......請准許我陪你一起承擔罪過吧？」

亞力克身子一晃，突然的暈眩讓他失去平衡，但是在倒下之前立刻有雙臂膀支撐住他。

「亞力克......」一顆水珠落在了黑熊臉側。

「為什麼......你要這個樣子？」亞瑟咬緊了牙關，面部也顫抖著，「為什麼不恨我？不恨我視你為玩物、不斷地犯下罪行的我，不配被稱為兄長的我......？」

「很簡單啊......因為爸媽已經不在了。」亞力克抱住了亞瑟，「我是你唯一的親人了，怎麼可以丟下你不管。」

「而且你會變成這樣也是我的責任，所以我也是罪人。」

「一起去找村長吧。」

夜，深了。



在夜色中努力辨別著方向，小熊喘吁吁的回到了原本與古利茲分開的地方。

「果然不在了......」

地上有灘乾涸的血液，似乎是不久前才有的。

「難道古利茲是吃過什麼東西之後才離開的？」

附近的石塊上殘留著淡淡的味道，跟古利茲的味道混在一起。

有其他動物曾經在這裡，但是沒有並打鬥的痕跡。所以古利茲也許沒事？而且還有友善的獸在身邊。

想到這裡，小熊稍稍鬆了口氣。

「亞力克不知道怎麼樣了......」

亞力克說他會處理好後面的事情，要自己趕快離開。

「你聽說過『樂園』嗎？據說那是一個所有獸都能平等和樂相處的地方。」

「我記得以前聽說過『樂園』是在西南側的某個深山裡，是一片適合所有動物居住的地方。」

「只要肯花時間就一定能找到。」

亞力克是這麼說的。

但是必須要先找到古利茲才行，可是又要從何找起──

「啊......」

無聲無息的一下重擊，一道黑影在棕熊癱倒的身子後出現，銀白的利齒揚起成邪惡的笑容。

「運氣真好呢，嘻嘻。」

====※====
「派德！派德！」

......似乎有誰在呼喚著自己。

「派德......睜開眼睛吧。」

眼前好模糊，那是誰呢？

「醒醒吧，派德......」

雙眼慢慢抓到焦距，啊，果然是他，那總是能觸動自己心弦的大熊。

「古古......」自己正在對方溫暖有力的臂彎裡，太幸福了。

「派德！你終於醒過來了嗎？」

對方溫柔的笑著，散發出的無限魅力薰得頭好暈呀，不過感覺還是太棒了。

「古古......啾──」好愛古古──

*「啪！」*

臉頰被肥厚的大掌拍了一下，有控制力道，只有一點麻麻的感覺。

但是也足夠拍醒他了。

「別睜著眼睛做夢。」灰熊皺著眉頭，一臉不爽的樣子。雖然就跟平時看到自己會做出的表情一樣，但是還是被獵豹捕捉到眼角來不及擦乾淨的淚痕。

「有古古在也是好夢呀──啊啊！」尖銳的刺痛從身體內傳來，巨大的獵豹痛得像小貓般捲曲起身子。

「嘖。」灰熊抓緊了懷中痛苦的獵豹，移動的腳步慢了下來。「撐著點，就快到了。」

「嗚......」等待獵豹的表情舒展開來，灰熊才緩緩的邁開腳步前進。

派德默默地看著凝視著前方趕路的古利茲，在他的眼裡，古利茲真的好耀眼。

而且甚至還為了自己急得哭了，心裡真是說不出的高興。

但是都怪自己太不小心了，看著古古難過，自己也很愧疚呢......

好疼......試著移動自己的腳，方才的刺痛又蔓延全身。並不是不能動，只是真的很痛，應該不會癱瘓吧......？

如果癱瘓的話能給古古一直照顧也不是不好，但是這樣只是給古古添麻煩而已......

各種矛盾的心情充斥著派德，不知不覺竟然哭了。

「欸，怎麼了？」查覺到派德的異狀，古利茲又立刻停了下來。「我又弄痛你了？」

「沒事......只是好高興，古古這樣關心我。」抬前腳會引起疼痛，派德索性側頭直接把鼻涕眼淚都擦到灰熊胸口的柔軟厚毛上。

「......」古利茲沒針對獵豹的行為做出表示，只是抬頭看看前方，又低頭對他低聲說著：「沒事就別哭了，其他獸還看著呢。你不要臉我要臉啊。」

「哎唷，他們沒關係啦......」派德用臉拱了拱，十足的撒嬌意味。

「你就不能等等嗎，就說快到了。」灰熊抬頭看向前方等待著的四隻金錢豹，他們的臉上都寫著「*快閃瞎我的豹眼了*」的表情。

古利茲尷尬的紅了臉，只好低頭討好懷中撒嬌模式的大貓：「你聽話點，等你的傷好一些了我再陪你好嗎？」

「真的嗎！」大貓的眼睛立刻亮了起來，「我可以做任何想和古古做的事情嗎？」

過於興奮又牽動到了傷處，派德立刻又縮了起來。

「哎，好啦好啦。你不要再亂動了！」灰熊焦急地低聲吼道，臉上寫滿了擔憂。

「好......」派德乖巧的把頭靠在古利茲的胸口，有些虛弱地微笑著。

「不好意思，請繼續帶路吧。」前方的金錢豹點點頭，繼續往集團地前進。



沒過多久，走出森林後出現了一片諾大的空地，空氣也變得較為乾燥炙熱，彷彿兩個不同的世界。

不遠處就有一處由許多岩石與枯木組成的領域，想必就是貓科的聚集地了。

「直接這樣闖進去沒問題嗎？」古利茲自言自語道。

「沒問題的唷......記得我說過我也算是小有地位的啦。」派德的雙眼瞇起，似乎昏昏欲睡的樣子。

「喂，你別睡啊。要是起不來了怎麼辦？」古利茲小心翼翼的輕晃著獵豹，碧綠的眼不太高興的瞥向他：「我沒事，只是需要休息一下。」

「待會帕特就會來接應了吧......」獵豹慢慢地闔上雙眼，輕輕的打起呼嚕。

「帕特......？」

還沒弄清楚，面前就來了一群豹。

「派德！」帶頭的黑豹像火箭般衝了過來，身上有著特殊的白色紋路。

「派德！你怎麼會傷成這樣！」對方完全無視掉四隻金錢豹與眼前的古利茲，臉上滿是驚慌的檢查著獵豹的傷。

「你！」紫水晶般的怒目瞪向了古利茲，「快把他帶進來！」

「......」看著對方轉身跑回集團領域內，灰熊心中有點火氣，但是也沒時間發火了。

──派德的安危才是當務之急。



把派德帶到洞穴裡之後就被趕了出來，受到如此待遇的古利茲一肚子火，在洞口等了幾分鐘才看見那隻黑豹走出來。

「喂，你是帕特？」灰熊的語氣應該滿糟的，從對方的表情就看得出來。

「正是，你想要怎樣？」對方沒好氣的說著。

......這傢伙超令人火大的阿。

「這個嘛，我是不知道你們這些貓怎麼教的。」古利茲瞇起眼瞪著對方：「但是對於客人似乎態度應該要好一些？」

「......」對方沉默的凝視著灰熊幾秒，「來人，幫他安排休息的地方。」隨後轉身離去。

先前帶頭的其中兩隻金錢豹走了過來，領著古利茲離開。



「......我可以問一些問題嗎？」兩隻金錢豹熟練的處理著灰熊身上的傷，骨折的右掌也用兩片木板夾起，再用植物跟動物毛髮搓成的繩子固定住。

「請說。」雌性說著，混合著草藥敷在古利茲的傷口上。

「那隻自以為是的黑豹是誰？」想到就令人生氣啊啊！

「我們這裡的首領，里奧帕特。」雄性金錢豹答道。

「看起來很年輕，真沒想到。」

「是很年輕沒錯，才三歲而已。但是首領的戰鬥技術跟領導能力都是數一數二的。」

「那......派德跟他是？」看那小子的反應這麼大，古利茲早就心裏有底了。

「是*伴侶*唷。」雌性溫柔的微笑著。

「這樣啊......」心裏的感覺很奇怪，是意外會有獸喜歡派德嗎......

「不過我們看得出來，您才是派德先生的選擇。」

「咦咦！你、你們是不是誤會什麼了！」古利茲急忙澄清：「我跟他只是關係上的兄弟而已，不是你們想的那樣。」

兩豹笑而不語。

「呃......那這裡有沒有其他熊呢？」

當然是指凱瑞了。

「有哦。是派德先生來了以後一直保護著才讓他待在這裡的。」

「......可以帶我去看看嗎？」

「當然沒問題了，古利茲先生。」他們恭敬的笑著。

凱瑞......終於找到你了嗎......

----------


## Kemo熊

好久不見了大家(´・ω・`)
小熊知道拖得比之前都長......但是因為某些因素小熊這幾天實在是沒有辦法靜心來更新呢(´;ω;`)
如果有什麼感想或建議的話也請不要吝嗇盡量回覆唷~小熊到下次更新一定會回的｡ﾟ(ﾟ´ω`ﾟ)ﾟ｡
嗯，那就先這樣。



家有大貓啦！還不趕快去砸錢一下！(／‵Д′)／~ ╧╧
https://www.flyingv.cc/projects/13155
────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第十章 相聚*

「唔......」頭昏啊。

到底發生什麼事情了？

小熊緩緩地睜開眼睛，一個陌生的面孔就在眼前，幽幽的紫色雙眸就直盯著他看。

「哇啊！」小熊嚇得跳了起來，一屁股坐在了地上。

「嘿，你終於醒了！我還在想是不是下手太重了。」對方湊了過來，上下打量著棕熊。

「呃......你是誰？」對方晃著長長的黑色尾巴，富饒興致戳弄著小熊的身體。

「我叫布萊克，現在是你的主人哦！」黑豹單純的笑著，但是嘴上說著的卻是奇怪的話。

「主、主人？」沒聽錯吧？

對方看起來跟自己年紀差不多吧......這到底是......

「嗯！」布萊克看起來很開心，「這樣就跟哥哥一樣有我自己的玩具了！」

「咦──」這隻黑豹是怎麼回事......

「呃，布萊克，我覺得你好像搞錯什麼了耶......」

「沒有啊，貝爾。」黑豹睜著紫水晶般的眼睛，笑嘻嘻的。

「貝爾？」

對方用力的點點頭，「你的名字，我取的。」

好吧，這真的越來越詭異了。

「那個，我叫做小熊。還有，我也不是你的玩具什麼的......」

布萊克歪著腦袋，好像正在思考著小熊說的話。

「......你理解了？」棕熊試探的問。

「啊！」黑豹的雙眼亮了起來，「我肚子餓了，去找東西給我吃吧？」

這......

「快點嘛──」布萊克突然巴了上來，貼著小熊的肚皮撒嬌起來。

「咦咦咦──好、好啦！別這樣......」

聽見棕熊答應了，黑豹才滿意的放開小熊，咧著嘴笑著。

這真是太莫名其妙了......



「那、布萊克，你想吃什麼？」

兩獸在森林裡走著，小熊抬起頭嗅著空氣中的味道。

「唔......想吃山豬。」

山豬......！

當時遇見古利茲的情景立刻冒了出來，不自覺得打了個冷顫。

「呃、小熊不會抓呢。」

「那疣豬！」

不管那是什麼，反正自己還是不會抓。

「沒辦法......」

「吼......」布萊克看起來很失望的樣子，竟然讓小熊有一種自責感。

附近有溪流呢，也許能抓魚給他吃？

「再往前走一點吧？小熊抓魚給你吃好不好？」

黑豹雖然露出疑惑的表情，但是還是點點頭。



好一陣子沒有抓魚了，小熊總覺得有點生疏。

布萊克像隻貓一樣坐在岸邊，睜著圓圓的眼睛看著，似乎滿是期待。

好吧......屏住氣......

一抹灰影掠過，棕熊伸長了爪子迅速的切入水面，揚起少許水花，但卻精準的刺中了目標。

亞力克教的方法真有效呢！

「啪啪啪」的聲音從岸上傳來，布萊克伸起前腳鼓掌著。

小熊不好意思地笑笑，把剛剛抓到的魚帶了回來。

「貝爾好厲害！我果然沒抓錯！」

「是小熊啦......唉。」棕熊有點無奈的嘆著氣，開始處理掌上的魚。

先找到了魚的要害位置，小熊在心裡默默的道歉著，一根爪子便刺入了它的心臟。

然後是將魚的頭尾去掉，腹部劃開，小心的把魚的內臟掏乾淨，要是不小心弄破了膽囊就會變得很腥。

考慮到布萊克可能是第一次吃魚，小熊還特地把魚鱗跟鰭刺清了乾淨，兩片完整漂亮的魚肉就攤在了熊掌中。

「嗯，久等了。」小熊將魚片遞到布萊克面前。

「感覺好好吃的樣子！」布萊克開心的說著。

本來以為對方會接下來吃，沒想到布萊克竟然就直接抱起棕熊的雙臂開始享用起魚肉來。

似乎是很喜歡的樣子，兩片魚肉很快就被吃光了，甚至還意猶未盡的舔著熊掌上殘餘的血液。

「布萊克......其實你可以自己拿著吃的嘛......」貓科動物特有的粗糙舌頭在肉墊上滑過，引起棕熊的全身顫慄。

「貝爾都拿著了，直接吃比較方便嘛。」布萊克露出傻呼呼的笑容。

「就說我不叫貝爾了......」

「貝爾肚子不餓嗎？」對方似乎完全沒在聽，自顧自的問著。

「我還好，路上有看到樹果再──啊啊！」布萊克突然撲了上來，把棕熊壓倒在地。

「可是我還餓呢......」黑豹舔舔嘴唇，露出一副不符合年齡的邪惡笑容。

柔軟的豹掌在棕熊的胸腹間遊走，力道拿捏得如此恰當宛如在按摩一般。

「布萊克......你怎麼......」小熊的臉漲紅了，從未有這種被人如此大膽接觸的經驗，讓他有種被侵犯的感覺。

「噓，我可是主人唷。」不安份的豹掌緩緩游移著，眼看就要來到不該觸碰的區域──



「布萊克大人！」一個陌生的叫喚打斷了黑豹的動作，一個影子迅速的來到兩獸身邊。

「唉，被找到了。」布萊克賭氣的鼓起腮幫子，放開了身下的棕熊。

「布萊克大人，您知道為了找您在下花了多少時間嗎？更不用說擔心了！」說話的是個較年長的雪豹，對方專注到甚至連一旁的小熊都沒注意到。

「唉唷，好了啦。」布萊克躲到棕熊身後，兩掌搭在小熊肩頭，順勢將自己的腦袋放在小熊頭上。「這是貝爾，是我抓到的玩具唷！」

「呃......你好。還有我叫做小熊。」小熊不太確定臉上的紅暈消了沒有，他故作鎮定的拉起微笑。

對方打量了棕熊一陣，隨後恭敬的低頭行禮：「布萊克大人這陣子承蒙您照顧了。」

「咦，沒有啦，也才剛遇到他沒多久......」不過對方似乎不怎麼在意，目光來到了棕熊頭頂上方。

「那麼請布萊克大人隨在下回去吧。」雪豹青藍色的眼中並沒有流露出讓對方說不的意思。

「好啦，但是貝爾也要跟著我回去唷。」黑豹笑瞇瞇的環著小熊的脖子，整隻豹的重量都壓在棕熊身上。

「......如果這是您的意思。」雪豹淡淡地看了棕熊一眼。

好吧，看來自己是沒有什麼發言的餘地了。小熊無奈的想著。

====※====
啊啊......還是全身痠痛......

試著睜開酸澀的雙眼，碧綠色的眼有氣無力的環視了一周，最後停在了一旁的黑色身影上。

帕特呀......想著真有點對不起他呢。

原本自己只是想藉著他的權力來保護凱瑞，沒想到帕特對自己用情這麼深。

「帕特......」派德輕聲叫喚。

「派德！」黑豹如閃電一般衝了過來，「你怎麼樣？哪裡不舒服？」

「沒事啦，別這麼緊張。」派德靠近對方，伸出舌頭舔了一下對方的臉頰。

「我怎麼能不緊張......自己隨便跑出去，然後帶著滿身傷回來......」帕特垂下腦袋，甩甩頭不讓派德看見自己的淚水。

「呵......」派德苦笑了一下，「帕特，我有點渴，能帶水來給我喝嗎？」

黑豹點點頭，立刻轉身跑出洞窟。

「真是的......這樣的好男人哪裡找啊。」派德試著移動身子，嗯，骨頭沒事。

可能有些瘀傷或是撞傷了吧，還是好痛。

「喂！不要亂動啊！」黑豹叼著弧形木片跟布條組合而成的「提碗」，一面迅速卻又不將水灑出的趕到獵豹身邊。

「你知道我不喜歡趴太久。」派德忍著疼痛笑道。

「就再休息一陣子，好吧？乖乖趴著。」帕特小心翼翼的撐起派德的身體，將他安置到石板上。

「水拿來了，喝點吧。」黑豹將提碗推到獵豹面前。

派德腦筋一轉，勾起壞壞的笑容。

「我不能亂動呀。你怎麼不餵我呢？」修長的尾優閒的晃著，派德微笑著觀察對方的反應。

「餵你......？這個、不是，怎麼餵？」黑豹紅起臉，顯得有些不知所措。

「哼哼，自己想囉。我好渴呀。」

黑豹在提碗與派德的微笑間交替看著，隨後低下了腦袋。

「我能想到的就只有這個了......」

帕特將嘴伸進清水含了一口，小心的將派德環住，用嘴將水分傳遞給獵豹。

「可惡，你每次都這樣逗我。」才做完一次，黑豹的臉已經熱得快燒起來了。

「哈哈。」

唉，是呀。這樣的好男人哪裡找呢。



另一方面──

「凱瑞！」

當看見那在熟悉不過的身影時，古利茲忍不住大喊。

「嗯......？哥哥！」小灰熊驚喜的跳了起來，連忙放下手中的東西跑了過來，直直的撲向古利茲懷裡。

「終於找到你了！你過得還好吧？哥哥對不起你......」古利茲感動得快要不能控制自己，用力地抱著懷中的弟弟，生怕他突然消失了一般。

「嗯！我也好想你......本來被黑豹抓來這裡的時候很害怕，但是派德大哥很快就來了。有他在，我都沒有受到傷害。」

凱瑞注意到古利茲身上的傷痕，心疼的撫摸著一道道結痂的傷口：「哥哥為了找我，吃了很多苦頭吧......」

「沒事沒事。」古利茲笑著摸摸凱瑞的頭頂，「凱瑞好像成熟不少呢......」

古利茲不知道，自己這句話的語氣到底該是欣慰還是失落。

「是嗎？雖然身體沒有長大多少，可是在這邊不太能自由活動，而且也要照顧自己的關係吧。」凱瑞黑溜溜的雙眼中已經沒有過去的稚嫩，反而透出了一種睿智的光采。

「比格凱斯這裡其實還滿厲害的，有很多東西都是一般地方看不到的。」

比格凱斯......啊，好像是這個貓科集團的名字吧。

「因為派德大哥的關係，我雖然經常只能待在這裡，但是不會無聊，也學了很多東西呢！」凱瑞開心的笑著，拉著古利茲到他剛剛坐的地方。

「哥哥你看，這三個木雕是派德大哥之前和我一起做的哦。」

古利茲和凱瑞一起坐了下來，看著在地面上立著的三個小木雕：

大小大約都是一個熊掌長，正前方這個單腳站著，撒開四肢的就是派德了吧。

「......派德幹嘛做出這麼奇怪的動作？」

凱瑞笑了幾聲，「派德大哥說要擺姿勢讓我做做看，不過這樣是真的滿有難度的。」

「我懂，跟那傢伙扯上不難都變難了。」古利茲搖搖頭，把木雕放回原處。

而其中這個比較嬌小的很明顯就是凱瑞了，不但做工細緻，表情、動作也刻劃的十分生動。看著看著竟讓古利茲想起小熊。

「你確定這個是派德做的？」古利茲不敢置信的拿起『凱瑞』，小心得像是真熊一般。

「是呀，當時就是他教我的。」

這還真是意料之外，沒想到派德那個感覺沒神經的傢伙竟然有這種手藝。

「派德大哥還很會料理呢，他怕我吃粗食會生病，不但處理得很乾淨，而且還會調味，弄得很好吃呢。」

「......」怎麼有種被完全比下去的感覺。

「好啦，那我的呢？」找了半天都沒找到呢。

「咦，就在那裏呀。」凱瑞指向一個......東西？

「......」這也差太多了吧。

古利茲看著手上拿著的木雕──如果還可以稱作是木雕的話──忍不住嘴角抽蓄。

這根本亂刻的吧！為什麼我看不出來是我啊！等等，為什麼我少了一隻腳啊啊！

「呃......派德大哥說他那時候狀況不太好，但是後來一直都沒時間刻......」

「嗯......」很明顯是故意的啊！

「不過，」凱瑞從身後拿出了另一個木雕：「雖然派德大哥要我不要幫他再刻一個哥哥的，但是我還是做了一個。」

古利茲接過那個一直被凱瑞握在掌心，還留有餘溫的漂亮藝品，心中的激動可是筆墨無法形容的。

「謝謝你，凱瑞。」古利茲一手將弟弟抱過，「你是世界上最棒的弟弟了。」

「欸嘿嘿......」

雖然現在心中盈滿了幸福，但是仍然還是有一股隱憂揮之不去。

小熊......現在還好嗎？

----------


## Kemo熊

｡:.ﾟヽ(*´∀`)ﾉﾟ.:｡
(意義不明)

小熊真是有強迫症呢(´・ω・`)
明明有些事情要做但是手機遊戲的體力不打完就是沒辦法放手啊啊
整個就是物盡其用的概念((?

正在過著最後一個當廢熊的暑假(つд⊂)
大學以後就要好好打工什麼的了呢_(:3 」∠ )_
【熊熊傳】也已經快要進入尾聲((?
雖然感覺好像潦草了點，但是小熊的熊生也才17年(前天18惹 欸嘿)而已呀_(┐「ε:)_
而且常常失控越寫越偏還是早點結束吧((炸
而且章節標題感覺都跟內文沒什麼關係啊啊，所以直接無視就好了吧((?

嗯。這次就不打廣告了。

家有大貓啦！◢▆▅▄▃(ﾒ ﾟ皿ﾟ)ﾒ▃▄▅▇◣
────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第十一章 真心*

一點也不好！

「布萊克，拜託你可不可以自己走呢？」

小黑豹喜孜孜的趴在棕熊背上，瞇著眼睛享受著溫暖的陽光。

「到了再叫我，呼嚕......」

自己到底是怎麼跟這隻黑豹扯上關係的......會不會是自己太好了？

仗著自己年紀比較大點，也許可以威嚇看看這隻煩人的小黑豹？

「......唔。」

感覺到前方頭來的冰冷目光，小熊連忙抬起頭確認。

在前頭帶路的雪豹甚至沒有回過頭來，但是散發出的氣勢已經完勝了棕熊。

嗚嗚，古利茲到底在哪裡......

「停。」

雪豹沒預警的低聲命令道。

「嗯......怎麼了嗎？」駝著呼呼大睡的小黑豹，小熊小心地靠近雪豹問。

「有麻煩的傢伙在。」

「那我應該怎麼辦？帶著布萊克逃跑嗎？」

對方搖頭。

「沒事跑到離比格凱斯這麼遠的地方幹什麼？」雪豹像是對著空氣說著。

「反正閒著沒事，總比看著你們這些壞脾氣的長腳貓好吧？」對方的語氣不急不緩，帶著一份慵懶的氣息。

「老首領當初肯收留你就很不錯了，最好注意點你的態度。」雪豹不太有變化的表情出現了憤怒，腳下的土壤被伸出的利爪嵌入。

「虧你們還叫那個地方比格凱斯，連兩代首領都是豹族，就只會照顧自己人不是嗎。」

小熊仍然還沒找到聲音傳來的方向，似乎在高處，但卻彷彿一直在變換著。

「這也是首領證明過實力得來的，再怎麼樣也輪不到你這種好吃懶做的來說。」

「我只是覺得反正你們都厭惡我，我何必這麼辛苦呢？」對方的語氣中有著輕浮的味道。

雪豹不屑的呿了一口，「抱歉了，我可沒像你這麼閒，先走了。」

「慢點啊，我還沒無聊到沒事找你拌嘴呢。」

一個黑影從樹上跳出，四足著地的落在三獸面前。

「這位棕熊弟弟留下。」對方舉起一指，白色的爪子指向錯愕的棕熊。



「咦......咦咦咦───！」

小熊慌張的左右察看，然後訝異的指著自己，露出疑惑的表情。

「就這樣？」雪豹挑起眉毛問。

不要真的考慮啊喂！

「就這樣。」斑斕大虎勾起笑容，將伸出的指頭收回。

突然感覺到背上的重量消失，棕熊回頭一看才發現布萊克已經被轉移到雪豹身上。

「拿去吧，我還要送布萊克大人回去。」

等、等一下啊啊啊！

沒想到豹的速度竟然可以這麼快......看著消失在眼前的身影以及揚起的陣陣沙塵，棕熊連邁開步伐的想法都沒了。

小熊完全不敢相信自己就這麼被賣了......還是莫名其妙的就被丟給一隻老虎！

看著面前不斷逼近自己的可怕巨獸，小熊真的害怕得不知所措。

「嗚嗚......不要吃我......」

對方伸出的虎掌停在半空中，金色的眼看著眼前縮成一團，不斷發抖的棕熊。

「我雖然看起來肉很多但是一點都不好吃啊......為什麼會變成這樣......」

似乎是沒有料到會有這麼大的反應，巨虎稍微停頓了下，但抬起的虎掌還是揮了下去──



「咚」的一聲，厚厚的虎掌落在棕熊發抖的肩頭，有著黑色花紋的虎臉停在小熊面前。

「對不起哦，我嚇到你了嗎？」

對方似乎是怕露出牙齒會有反效果，因此彆扭的拉起微笑，看起來有些可笑。

「唔......你沒有要吃我？」小熊看著有點想笑，但是又還是很害怕，不過已經好多了。

「沒有，我又還不餓。」

「所以等等餓了就會......」棕熊發起抖起來。

對方愣了一下，「我不是那個意思......抱歉，我不太會說話。」

大老虎就地坐下，抬起一隻前腳搔搔自己的後腦。

「我只是不想在那討厭的豹子前面出醜而已。」

他撇撇嘴，「那傢伙心眼小得很，我還是第一次看見他肯讓其他獸碰他的小黑豹。」

「咦？」

老虎看棕熊一臉疑惑，稍稍皺了眉頭：「你都沒發現嗎？那傢伙臉都黑成那個樣子了。」

這麼一說好像也是......一路上小熊總是感受到莫名的寒意。

「要是你就這麼跟著他們回去，不被抓到機會整死才怪。」

對方又露出刻意掩飾牙齒的奇怪笑容，「我就是因為受不了他們才跑出來的。」

「這樣啊......」棕熊似乎有點混亂，「那，我應該謝謝你囉？」

「嘿嘿，不客氣。」

嗯......似乎不是壞獸呢。雖然給人感覺有點可怕，但是其實滿友善的？也不會像亞瑟那樣友好得過了頭。

亞瑟......亞力克不知道有沒有成功呢。

怎麼辦，有好多事情跟好多認識的獸都好令人擔心。

「呃，熊？你怎麼了嗎，發呆了一陣子。」老虎彎下身子，將頭湊了過來。

「啊，沒什麼，只是在想些事情。」棕熊下意識的稍稍拉開距離，他仍然還是不太習慣跟陌生獸靠得太近。

「嗯......我是不是應該自我介紹一下？」對方抬起爪子搔搔臉頰，「我啊，沒有名字。就叫我阿虎吧。今年三歲多了。」

「我、我叫小熊......一歲多。」

「咦，所以我剛剛其實也沒叫錯嘛？就直接叫你熊了？」

「嗯......可以吧。」

......

糟糕，有點尷尬啊。

「呃，熊啊。你有打算去哪裡嗎？」

「其實我在找一隻熊，叫做古利茲。」

想到古利茲，小熊的心不免沉重起來。

「他那時候為了救我，受了滿嚴重的傷，結果我到了約定好的地方之後他也一直沒來......」

「唔，不是我想亂說，他有沒有可能已經......？」

棕熊的表情一變，突然提高了音量。

「不會的！」他站了起來。

停頓了一下，小熊又坐回地面，低下頭說了聲對不起。

「我有回去他原本待的地方，但是沒有看到他。只有他吃過東西留下來的骨頭。」

「嗯......也許他有其他獸幫助了？」

「希望是這樣吧，所以我現在就想找到他在哪裡。可是毫無頭緒......」

阿虎歪頭想了一下，然後握起拳頭敲了一下另一掌的掌心。

「你這麼一說，我有次在樹上休息的時候似乎有看到哦。」

一番話讓小熊又燃起了希望。

「好像是我剛離開比格凱斯不久，有隻熊抱著受傷的派德，跟著派德的手下一起往那裏去了呢。」

「派德......是誰呢？」

「唯一一個比較不討人厭的豹吧。」阿虎笑了一下。

「那我們要去比格凱斯那裏了？」

「也只能去了吧。畢竟熊你應該也想確認看看是不是你要找的熊吧？」

「嗯......謝謝你，阿虎。」

「不用客氣，走吧！」

====※====
「那，我就先去休息了哦。」

經過派德各種軟硬兼施的說服之後，帕特才戀戀不捨的離開派德休息的洞窟。

「呼......帕特呀。」獵豹小聲的嘆息著。

隨後派德翻下休息的平台，腳掌下的肉墊讓落地寂靜無聲。

其實身上的傷並沒有什麼大礙，除了還有些疼痛之外，行走已經沒有問題。

「該去看看我可愛的弟弟們了。」派德輕笑著，在黑夜中迅速而不被發現的移動著。



「欸──還真是溫馨吶。」讓安排好守門的兩個手下離開，一大一小的灰熊兄弟倆就這麼甜蜜蜜的窩在一起。

「凱瑞睡得這麼香，還真是好久沒看到了呢。」獵豹輕手輕腳的將臉湊近小熊熟睡的臉龐，溫柔的磨蹭了一下。

「你說是吧，古古？」派德笑道。

在他走進來的瞬間就已經醒過來的灰熊，灰色的眸子看向凱瑞的眼神十分溫柔。

「是啊。」

「我知道你一定會跟凱瑞一起睡這裡的，雖然這個『牢房』已經不像牢房了啦。」

「......派德。」古利茲低聲叫喚。

「嗯？」

「謝謝你，照顧凱瑞。」

「沒什麼啦，凱瑞也是我親愛的小弟呀。」派德無聲的繞到古利茲身後，「不過，與其聽你跟我說謝謝，我有更想要的報答方式唷？」

「唉......我可以不要選擇你的方式嗎？」古利茲嘆了口氣，翻過身來張開雙臂。

派德就側躺在古利茲面前，察覺灰熊的默許，開心地鑽進他朝思暮想的懷抱裡撒嬌。

「古古，我要啾一個。」黏膩的嗓音引起灰熊一陣惡寒。

「你不要得寸進尺。」古利茲低聲警告。

「不管，我就是喜歡得寸進尺，我還要得尺進里。」獵豹一下子撲了上來，而古利茲怕會吵醒身旁的凱瑞而不敢有太大動作。

「唔──」突如其來的吻蘊含著派德許多時日來的思念，不過也給灰熊帶來不少的驚嚇。

「派德......你這傢伙......」灰熊想要發火，但是為了什麼他也說不出來。

因為這樣做不好？因為自己一直放縱他？還是自己一直不肯承認......？

他，確實對派德有感覺。

他從小時候就已經了解派德大膽的追求行動，只是自己不斷不斷的隱藏自己的真實想法。

分開的日子，難受也是真實的。只不過一直用對凱瑞的思念來壓過自己對派德的「不正確思念」。

「古古......果然生氣了？」被粗暴的推開，獵豹的臉上難掩失落的情緒。

自己到底什麼時候才能夠正視自己？

「古古......有想過我的感受嗎？」

古利茲的心中「*喀噔*」一聲。

「有想過在媽媽走了之後，獨自一人是多麼寂寞的......三隻獸睡在一起是多麼幸福的事情......？」

「我知道。我知道我這樣很煩......但是我真的、好想你。」

「我知道我們是兄弟，也知道凱瑞還小。但是......我只是希望你能夠接受我。」

「哪怕是這麼一次......回應我，好嗎？」

派德的聲音漸漸變小，在黑暗中慢慢消逝。

古利茲看不見他，但是就如同聲音一般，派德彷彿也要消失在黑暗中。

他正在離開......

古利茲握緊了拳頭，忍不住低咒了一聲。

「啊......！」正準備離開的獵豹被突如其來的衝擊撞得失去平衡，但是立刻被穩穩的接住。

「古古......？」

「派德，你......真的很討人厭。」

古利茲似乎有些猶豫，呼出的熱氣沉重地灑在獵豹耳邊。

「老是把我......耍得團團轉的。」

當派德正想要說些什麼，卻已經發不出聲音了。

因為他的雙唇已經被古利茲堵上，灰熊很狠的回吻了一記。

「我現在只能這樣回應你......我們還有凱瑞，所以......」

灰熊扎實的抱住獵豹微微顫抖的身軀，「再等等我，好吧？」

「唔......」派德忍不住了。忍不住哽噎起來。

「嗯，沒問題。古古......」

獵豹心中無限滿足，幸福地抱住面前的灰熊。

「啊。差點忘了。」

派德放開灰熊，「我本來是要來跟你說，大概後天就可以開始行動了。」

「不過呢，」獵豹轉過身，回頭笑著。「今天我太幸福了，所以想回去睡覺，作個好夢。就明天再說吧！」

「唉，你永遠都是這個樣子。」古利茲無奈的搖搖頭。

「那晚安囉，記得也幫我啾一下凱瑞。」

「我才不會做這種夜襲的事情！」

「嘻嘻。」



望著古利茲目送派德離開的背影，烏溜溜的眼睛正瞇著。

兩位哥哥都這麼擔心自己，但是他們大可以不用擔心的嘛......

如果他們能在一起，我們三個不是就不用分開了嗎？

支持你們唷，古利茲哥哥、派德大哥。

凱瑞偷偷笑著，翻過身在古利茲溫暖的懷裡，作著三兄弟一起生活的夢。

----------


## 虎熊的幸福理論

故事快結束了  真的好捨不得喔~
另外  恭喜小K滿18嘍

----------


## Kemo熊

嘿嘿嘿(*ﾟ∀ﾟ*)  ((啥
各位過得還好嘛？不知不覺又到了周更的日子((?
【熊熊傳】已經即將邁入尾聲，對於一直觀賞到這裡的各位真的是十分感謝(´;ω;`)
小熊知道這根本就是亂寫+腦補出來的集合體，很多地方是小熊的疏忽造成故事的不足。
許多應急而被拿出來的角色就這麼被忘掉實在很對不起他們。
因此，小熊打算添加外章，算是給各個角色一些交代。

小熊不曉得能不能加快些進度，因為這個月底小熊就要開始上課了......
而且一周一章似乎有點太悠閒了ww
預計這個月底前就會把【熊熊傳】完成(加外章部分)，然後就是小廢熊要開始繁忙的時刻了ˊAˋ

可能會花些時間構思下一部作品的腳本跟架構，也許到時候會再附上插圖(´⊙ω⊙`)
不過那也要看小熊上課有沒有認真了啦((抓頭

謝謝一直陪伴著小熊的各位((鞠躬
────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第十二章 抉擇*

我該怎麼辦呢。

此時我的身體跟思緒似乎分開了。身體依然無聲地回到了洞窟，但是思緒卻還在遙遠的地方遊蕩。

好幸福。

一掌按在胸口，內部傳來熾熱且加速的跳動。

沐浴在幸福中的同時，又有著同樣強烈的酸楚湧上。

「帕特......我該拿你怎麼辦呢？」

自己很清楚將會選擇的獸不會是他，但是又怎麼能夠說走就走？

我又怎麼能就這麼背棄掉他給的一切？

四肢變得無力，隨著一聲沉重的嘆息，我爬上平台，緩緩的闔上眼。



那是一個普通的日子。

我不喜歡整個嘴巴都是血的味道，所以進食之後都會來到溪邊，喝點水、梳洗一番。

「沒見過你，哪裡來的？」

突然出現的低沉嗓音，讓我的心裡小小的驚動了一下。

我並沒有讓外表產生太大變化，故作鎮定的抬起頭，瞥向聲音傳來的身後。

是一隻黑豹。對方的體型修長結實，每一寸肌肉都蘊含著無窮的力量；烏亮的黑毛無一雜色，通體的黑中竟透出異樣的紫。

如同那雙眼睛一般。

令我驚訝的是，他竟然能將氣息隱藏得這麼好，我還以為自己已經夠敏銳了呢。

「我也沒見過你，哪裡來的？」我故意用調侃的語氣回問，雖然我並沒有一定的把握能夠戰勝他。

對方「哼」了一聲，像是不屑。

「這裡是比格凱斯的獵場，你已經侵犯了我們的地盤。」

是沒錯，我早就發現這裡有其他大貓的痕跡在。

「所以──？」

對方冷冷的瞪著我，那雙紫水晶的眼彷彿閃耀著幽光。

「離開，不然你就沒機會離開了。」

我苦笑了一下，「好吧，我有錯在先，那就不打擾了。」

我微笑著走過他的身旁，尾巴刻意的掠過對方的臉側。

「再見囉，希望下一次見到你不是在執勤中呢。」

「我不介意私下交個朋友呢。」我微微挑高眉頭。

我可是很有興趣知道......



為什麼你的身上會有*凱瑞的味道*呢。

====※====
平靜的湖面被侵擾，漣漪一圈圈地打向岸邊。

一個金黃色的身影悠哉的漂浮其中，優雅的打著水花。像在嬉戲、又像消遣。

獵豹悠游著，細長的眼半瞇著，似乎很放鬆。

但是他早已捕捉到那道黑影，以及那對深邃的紫瞳。

*「果然來了呢。」*派德在心中竊笑著。

於是他在水中多翻騰了一陣，若無其事的靠向岸邊。

獵豹打了個哈欠，在和熙的暖陽下展開了身子，粉色的舌頭輕慢地滑過金黃色的獸毛，將毛髮整理得整齊濕亮。

似乎聽見了吞嚥口水的聲音。獵豹笑了。

整理完前身的毛髮之後，派德翻過身子正趴著，兩腳交叉在前方：「來都來了，不出來打聲招呼嗎？」

對方隱匿身形的草叢稍稍動了一下，在陰影下露出的是陰沉的臉。

「真是不好意思，我又侵入了你們的領地了嗎？」

「......沒有。」對方低聲說道。

「那黑豹先生有何貴幹呢？自從我開始在這裡放鬆的時候，您一天都沒有缺席呢。」

對方一瞬間瞪大了眼，驚愕的表情十分可愛。

「你......我只是到處都發現你的氣味跟痕跡，所以來確定你不會再闖入我們的地盤而已！」

「哦，原來如此。」派德了解的點點頭，「您還真是細心呢，為了確保我不會再闖進去，所以每天都會來這裡看著我洗澡、理毛、曬太陽，一直到我離開呢。」

「......」對方惡狠狠的瞪著我，但是卻掩飾不了臉上可疑的暗紅。

「吶，反正都已經被發現了，一起曬曬太陽吧？」

「......什麼？」

派德輕嘆了一口氣：「我說，你沒在值勤吧？陪我一個下午行嗎？一隻獸很寂寞的。」

對方似乎開始緊張起來，外表上是個硬漢，但是卻意外的單純呢。

派德側過身子躺下，在地上大大的伸了個懶腰，一隻腳掌軟趴趴的揮動著：「來嘛。」

「......」對方猶豫了幾秒，隨後邁開腳步來到派德身邊坐下，還是直挺挺的正坐。

「這樣不是好多了嗎，我叫派德，你呢？」獵豹勾起淺淺的笑容，看得某黑豹坐立難安。

「......里奧帕特。」



*上鉤了呢，這小笨豹。*



於是，兩豹在這裡見面的頻率越來越頻繁，帕特也開始為派德準備一些美味但是難以取得的食物做為禮物，他們的關係也變得越來越親密。

「......派德。」

一天，兩隻剛剛上岸的大貓正享受著陽光的洗禮。

「嗯──？」帶著幾分慵懶，派德不知道是有意無意的發出有些黏膩的聲線。

帕特仰躺著，側過頭來看著派德。

派德第一次看見他的臉這麼紅潤。

「我......想帶你回去。讓你正式成為比格凱特的一份子。」

「怎麼突然想呢？」

黑豹緩緩翻身，一隻腳掌搭在了派德的腳掌上。

「我......擔心你。」對方垂下眼簾，紫瞳中充滿不安：「我發現只要你不在身邊，我就好不安......」

「我希望你能待在我的身邊，所以......跟我回去吧？」

派德「噗哧」一聲笑了起來，笑得某黑豹抗議：「喂！我很認真的！」

「呵，告白就告白嘛，扭扭捏捏的。」派德輕輕的打了對方的肩膀：「虧你當時還一副兇樣，現在跟小貓似的。」

「現在不一樣了嘛......」帕特紅著臉，頭起頭直視著派德金色的雙眸：「那，你願意嗎？」

「願意什麼──？」獵豹故意問道。

「待在我......呃，加入比格凱斯。」帕特確定自己腦袋已經過熱了。

「你想去哪，我就跟。」獵豹緩緩的說著。



*這樣就只剩下找到古利茲了。*

====※====
「唔......」揉揉有些模糊的眼睛，竟然作了這種夢吶。

不意外的，第一個映入眼簾的是那熟悉的身影，以及準備好的早餐。

帕特似乎還沒發現自己醒來了，正趴在地上擺弄著剛吃乾淨的骨頭。

比起過去青澀的他，當上首領之後整個氣質都變了呢。

派德喜歡看他坐在首領的石階上，處理著領地裡的事物時的表情。

果斷、剛毅，更不用說經過訓練之後更加完美壯碩的身體......呃，想太多了。

快想，想想該怎麼辦才好。以帕特排外的個性，古古沒辦法在這裡待太久。

因為有自己在，所以過去在帕特還沒對凱瑞做什麼以前，就已經將凱瑞安置好了。

或者說帕特對自己比較有興趣。

這是這裡一個很奇怪的傳統，似乎要培養首領掌控事物的能力，會要求繼承人去活捉一個獵物，然後讓其服從他......

呃，不知到帕特當時怎麼想的，誘拐幼熊不太好吧。

不過以他的個性，應該只是被逼著交差吧。畢竟小凱瑞乖乖的，但是又夠聰明。

「派德？你醒了？」

黑豹湊到了面前，露出了牙齒笑著。

「嗯──早安。」

「身體狀況還好嗎？哪裡痛？」帕特溫柔的撫過獵豹的腰身跟背脊，不時施以巧力按捏著。

「唔唔......不會痛啦，別按了，我快睡著了。」獵豹就地伸了懶腰，起身時趁機往黑豹臉上舔了一下。

「嘿！你老是偷襲我。」對方笑罵著，但是看起來開心得不得了。

「啊你不是爽爽的。喜歡又愛嫌。」派德吐了吐舌頭，從平台上跳了下來。

「我想出去走走，一直休息身體都怪怪的。」

「不準跑出去哦！我有些事情要處理，要離開領地。」

「不會啦，只是走走而已。」派德想起放在平台前方準備好的食物，又從出口折了回來。

「差點忘記了，謝謝你的愛心唷，帕特寶貝──」

「哇，好麻，不要電我了。」對方哈哈大笑，「那我先去忙了，要吃飽才能出來哦。」

「好的好的。」派德坐了下來，開始享用著面前的食物。

默默地咀嚼著食物的同時，一個計畫在他的心中悄悄形成──該是*抉擇*的時候了。



另一方面──

「咦，阿虎一路上都在摘什麼呢？」

跟在阿虎後頭的小熊觀察了好一陣子，忍不住問道。

「啊，沒什麼。只是一些香草而已。」說著又順手摘了一小撮植物葉子下來，放入胸前背著的小袋裡。

「香草？還有阿虎身上背著的東西感覺好酷哦，那是什麼？」

「我啊，閒著沒事。但是對吃的東西滿講究的呢。」阿虎停下了腳步，「生食雖然很方便啦，但是熟食更美味呢。」

阿虎說著打開袋子，拿出裡面裝的小袋子：「如果用香料調味的話就更棒了。」

小熊湊近一看，袋子裡裝的是一種黃褐色的粉末，似乎有種很特殊的香味。

「哈──哈啾──」棕熊甩著頭打噴嚏，一不小心吸得太用力把粉末吸進鼻腔的樣子。

「哇啊......鼻子裡的味道好奇怪......」小熊又連打了幾個噴嚏才比較舒服一些。

「哈哈，小心點。香料就是香草乾燥後磨成粉末狀，用在食物上調理的一種素材。」

阿虎將香料袋放回大袋子：「我身上背的叫做袋子，可以拿來裝東西。」

「其實就是牛或羊的胃啦，洗乾淨之後把口封起來就可以用了。外面的皮革是我自己加的，比原本的樣子好看。」

「哦......」小熊似懂非懂的點點頭，「比格凱特感覺是很厲害的地方呢！」

「某程度上算是吧。」阿虎撇撇嘴。「還有段路呢，繼續走吧。」



一陣子的沉默之後，阿虎突然開口：「不管有沒有找到那隻熊，小熊你接下來打算要做什麼呢？」

「這個嘛......」小熊歪著腦袋想了想，「如果有找到古利茲，就跟著古利茲吧。如果不是的話......我想去尋找『樂園』。」

「『樂園』嗎。我也有聽說過，但是總覺得不太可能。」

阿虎舉起一隻腳掌說著：「這個世界是很現實的，弱肉強食。會有這麼和平的地方存在嗎？」

「......不然，我也沒地方可去了......」這句話像是說給自己聽的，但是還是被前面的阿虎給聽見了。

「......抱歉，我不是故意的。」

尷尬的沉默吶......

阿虎悄悄地看了後方低著頭跟著自己的棕熊幾眼，看來他的過去也不好受呢......

「啊，快要到了，比格凱特。」阿虎指向前方，平原上散佈著大小不一的石塊以及枯木，迎面吹來的風帶著乾乾的感覺。

「咦？」阿虎瞇起眼睛，聲音突然變得低沉起來，「好像出了什麼事了，大的那種。」


────────────────────────────
嗨嗨各位~~~
這裡是小熊(ゝ∀･)

這邊關於派德的「抉擇」，小熊有想到兩種走向，只是有點猶豫要寫哪個好呢......
不管哪個走向，都會有對應的外章出現~~
小熊絕對不是想要看回覆才這樣搞得www
只是如果有在看的各位不知道會比較想要看哪一種呢~
下次更新大概在4~7日之間唷，希望大家能給小熊建議嘿(ゝ∀･)

*1.與古利茲和凱瑞三兄弟一起生活/外章：傷痛(派德篇)*

*2.留下陪伴帕特共度餘生/外章：錯過(古利茲篇)*

----------


## Kemo熊

大家好(´・ω・`)
果然還是沒有回應呢(´;ω;`)
不過也是啦，小說這種東西就是要作者自己想自己寫，讓讀者期待的。
怎麼可以問讀者想看什麼劇情呢(當然互動式小說除外)
而且小熊竟然拖得比預計的時間還要晚啊......((跪
都是這三天學五十音學得太認真了(´⊙ω⊙`)

來點題外話。
花了整整三天才會寫平假名51個字......小熊的學習力是不是有點低落啊啊──
不過在巢裡當廢熊也快癱了，結果心血來潮一學竟然就上癮了呢((?
每次暑假都是覺得好長好無聊然後開學之後就是上課好煩好無聊，小熊真的好渣(`・ω・´)>
不管什麼樣的狀態都不能持續太久呢( ˘•ω•˘ )

小熊是不是早該在第一章打上同性愛情節的警告呢......嘛，已經太晚了wwwwww
*此章節有些許刺(腦)激(補)內容，請斟酌觀賞唷((心*
────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第十三章 從今以後*

──比格凱斯，牢房

一大一小的身影比肩而坐，小灰熊從眼睛睜開之後便吱吱喳喳地說個不停，大灰熊只是聽著，嘴角始終勾著寵溺的微笑。

些許聲響從入口處傳進，古利茲立刻警戒地抬起頭。

「這麼緊張啊？」

聽見這熟悉的慵懶聲線，灰熊才放下了戒備，揚起了淺淺的笑。

「派德大哥！」凱瑞一看到金黃身影出現在轉角處，立刻興奮地爬了起來，撒開四足撲了上去。

「凱瑞乖，大哥幫你們帶了些早餐來。」派德伸出右掌抱了一下弟弟，將嘴上叼著的食物籃遞給他。「凱瑞先拿去吃吧，大哥跟古古聊聊。」

凱瑞眨著烏溜溜的眼睛，乖巧地點點頭，抱著籃子到房間別處開始享用起來。

看著凱瑞大快朵頤的模樣，派德不自覺的微笑起來。然後他緩緩的將視線轉移到面前的古利茲臉上。

「難得看見你有大哥的樣子。」對方調侃道。

「我一直都是大哥好嗎，」派德滿不在乎的搖搖頭，來到古利茲身旁坐下。「等等吃飽了就差不多可以落跑了，帕特有事帶隊出門了。路上的守衛都是我安排的獸。」

「知道了。」灰熊回應道。但是之後兩獸卻沒有其他對話，安靜到只聽見凱瑞啃食果實發出的清脆聲響。

古利茲悄悄的瞥了身旁的派德一眼，「嘿，怎麼了？你怪怪的。」

獵豹稍稍抬起低垂的腦袋，勉強的笑著說沒事。

「你的傷還在痛？我跟凱瑞可以等你身體恢復了再走啊。」

「沒事了，只是皮肉傷而已。」派德搖搖頭，從鼻腔裡呼出了一口沉重的氣息。

「那就代表有更嚴重的事情了，因為你距離我不到三十公分，竟然還沒有任何動作。」

獵豹轉過頭去無奈的笑了一下，「講得我好像什麼變態獸一樣。」

「你不是嗎？」

「對，我是。」派德聳了一下肩膀，「只是今天沒什麼心情。」

「......」古利茲雙手抱在胸前，仔細打量著有些出神的派德。

「原來如此。是*那小子*吧。」

古利茲的語氣十分肯定，讓派德抬起頭看向他。

古利茲是第一次看見，派德那雙銳利精明的碧綠雙眸也有如此徬徨無助的時候。

「古古......」派德無力地靠在灰熊厚實的臂膀上，「我......不知道該怎麼辦。」

「我起初只是在利用帕特，只為了找到你和保護凱瑞。」

獵豹的眼簾低垂，掩蓋了眼中應有的光芒。

「我一直都很愛你，但是終於走到這一步的時候，我卻迷惘了。」

「帕特他真的是一個優秀的首領，也是強悍的戰士。但是很少有獸知道，為了接下首領這個位置，他經歷過多少的孤獨跟煎熬。」

派德伸掌環住灰熊的手臂，似乎在尋求一種安全感。

「沒有獸知道他的內心是多麼地單純，多麼地想要被其他獸關愛，有多麼地寂寞......直到我與他相遇的那一天。」

「我一眼就看穿了他隱藏在兇猛外表下的脆弱，因為我在他眼中看到了自己。」

「......」古利茲感覺到似乎有溫熱的液體掉落在他的手臂上，但他並沒有做出反應。

「也許你會覺得我很糟糕，好像這一切都只是在玩弄你。但是......」派德的聲音中聽得出極力壓抑的哽噎，似乎是不想讓背後的凱瑞聽見，「我真的很愛你，可是我卻也愛著帕特。」

「不管是誰......我都不想分開......」派德已經無法再說話，只是低著頭，任由淚水滑落。

古利茲輕輕的嘆了一口氣。

「派德。」灰熊用另一隻手抬起派德的臉，讓對方看向自己：「好好地聽我說，好嗎？」

古利茲溫柔地拭去獵豹頰上的淚水，灰色的雙眸熠熠生輝。

「不管你做出怎麼樣的選擇，我都會支持你。」古利茲薇笑著，「只要做出你認為對的決定，就會獲得你想要的幸福。」

派德吸吸鼻子，默默地看著古利茲許久，脆弱的模樣惹人心疼。

「謝謝你，古古......」派德伸掌從側邊抱住了灰熊，把自己的臉埋在對方胸口來回摩娑著。

「沒什麼，因為我們是兄弟嘛。」古利茲輕輕地撓著派德的耳後，讓他發出舒服的低嗚聲。

「古古......」古利茲聽見叫喚，微微低頭看向派德。

「你現在可以撲倒我嗎？我被你弄得渾身發癢了。」對方的雙眼放出撩人的視線，粉色的舌探出，輕慢地滑過嘴唇。

......看來是恢復了。

「不，謝了。」灰熊粗魯的放開派德往一旁丟，然後轉身走到後面去加入凱瑞的進食。

「嗚......」獵豹委屈的摸著摔疼的下巴，但不久後卻如釋重負的笑了。

*真的，謝謝你。*



一切都準備就緒之後，古利茲一行獸才正要起身，洞穴外就傳來吵鬧的聲響。

「嗯？怎麼回事？」古利茲皺起眉頭。

「不知道......」派德也一臉疑惑，走向入口察看。

「喔*糟*了。」派德的表情變得很古怪。

「大麻煩來了......帕特的弟弟回來了。」

派德的臉都塌了下來，就外頭傳來的騷動來看，真的麻煩大了。

====※====
「大事情？會有危險嗎？」

小熊看見阿虎露出這麼可怕的表情，不禁也緊張起來。

「危險嘛......倒是還好，不過會鬧好一陣子。」阿虎勾起神秘的微笑：「快走吧，不然就趕不上了呢。」

「咦咦──等等我啊──」阿虎竟然就這麼跑了起來，小熊也驚慌失措地追了上去。



約莫跑了幾百公尺，在森林外圍才跟上前頭的阿虎。

「走這邊。」小熊大氣都還沒喘過一個就被阿虎拉走，避開了主要開拓過的道路，反而鑽進了許多巨石與枯枝遮掩的小徑。

「嘻嘻，果然呢。有好戲可看了。」阿虎挖開一個被枯枝塞住的小洞，竟然是在一個巨大洞窟的入口旁邊！

洞口不大，阿虎的頭就已經遮住了，但是小熊仍然能聽到外頭吵雜的混亂概況。

「可惡！你快點給我下來！每次都騎在我上面做什麼！」一聲低沉的怒吼爆出，附帶著許多粗重的喘息聲以及不斷震動地面的凌亂聲響。

「不要啦！你才每次都這樣，好不容易在一起了讓我騎一下又不會怎麼樣！」這是一個比較年輕的聲音，可是怎麼有點耳熟呢......

先不說這個了，小熊的臉正發燙著。

剛剛聽到的內容好奇怪......怎麼好像之前在小森林的時候，熊叔叔們休息時間常常提到的用詞呢......

想到那些叔叔們看向自己的奇怪眼神，小熊也本能地意識到了什麼......關於這種的話題。

不是吧，在這種公開的地方還......？

「哈哈，欸，熊。快看快看，不然就要錯過好戲了。」阿虎似乎很興奮，他的臉也紅紅的......

「唔，阿虎......原來你也是這樣的獸......」小熊慢慢的退後著，用一種看變態的眼神看著阿虎。

「欸？熊？你怎麼在退後呢？」阿虎微笑著接近，但在此時顯得非常怪異，「你後面已經沒有路可以走了唷──」



「啊啊啊啊啊────」

一群大貓圍成一個圈，每隻頭上似乎都掛著冷汗。

他們都嘗試著進入內部，但是眼下的「戰局」並沒有任何空隙能夠讓他們介入──

中央有兩隻獸正劇烈交纏著──

「啊啊！你到底有完沒完！在不下來我要動粗了！」體型較大的豹怒吼一聲，但是壓在他上方的豹卻依然固執的纏著他。

似乎是以自己較弱勢的體型去征服比自己優勢體型的對手讓他很有成就感，在上面的小型豹不斷調整位置，不讓下面的大型豹有辦法反抗。

大型豹體力再好，遇到這種不斷被消耗體力的狀況也是十分棘手，他的喘息變得沉重起來──只能來硬的了！

周遭的大貓們都瞪大了眼，吞口水的聲音清楚可聞。

有些大貓甚至覺得大型豹的手段太過激烈，用腳掌遮住雙眼不敢繼續看下去。

「啊啊啊──！你......竟然來這招！」小型豹的表情難受起來，但是反而更激起他的鬥志。

他使勁扣住大型豹的脖子，讓自己的身體跟對方貼得更緊。

「唔呃......」大型豹的動作慢了下來，這個傢伙真的太難搞了，他真的不行了......

小型豹眼看自己已經取勝，得意的從趴倒在地的大型豹身上跳了下來，清理著身上的痕跡。

沒想到大型豹原本緊閉的雙眼精光一現，立刻起身翻倒了小型豹，將對方死死的壓在了身下。

「哼，想贏過我，你還早得很。」小型豹的力氣比不過對方，幾次掙扎無效之後，只得用一雙淚眼賭氣著瞪向對方。

「最討厭哥哥了──！」



「咦咦咦──！」小熊忍不住驚呼。

「原來他們是兄弟？」他問身旁的阿虎，對方點點頭。

「完全看不出來耶......如果不說還以為是父子，體型差這麼多。」

小熊從洞口退了回來，「不過剛剛那樣真的好危險吶，這樣上上下下的......」

阿虎笑了起來，「可是很有趣對吧？熊想必是第一次看吧。」

棕熊別過頭，不讓對方看見他紅潤的臉頰：「這種事情又不是經常看得到......」

「哈哈，就當熊長知識囉。」

小熊沒好氣的瞄了對方一眼，本來就是的嘛。

兄弟應該要相親相愛的，但是到這種程度也太......

而且以*布萊克*的個性，做哥哥的怎麼就不讓一點呢。

要是小熊也有哥哥可以讓自己騎在背上玩多好啊。

那個哥哥也太粗暴了點，布萊克抱著他的脖子之後哥哥竟然上下上下的甩欸，要是甩出去摔傷了怎麼辦啊！

雖然布萊克是有點惱人沒錯......

「哦！熊，來看一下，看看是不是你要找的獸。」

小熊好奇的湊過去洞口，順著阿虎指出的方向察看。

「咦咦！那是──！」

====※====
「古利茲！現在！」派德低聲說道，趁著他們黑豹兄弟倆的糾纏結束，眾大貓上前關心的時候，帶著兩熊從一旁的小路偷偷往森林的方向移動。

他真的沒想到帕特竟然會折回來，但是還好是因為布萊克纏著他才沒有讓計畫泡湯了。

應該是布萊克被找到了，然後回來的路上剛好遇見了準備出門的帕特吧。

嗯，然後必要的戲碼就上演了。

「我先到前面幫你們處理路徑，等等你們就一路上山，他們走這種上坡比較慢。然後到山頂那邊過一個倒下的巨木，等到都過去了我就會把橋弄掉。」一進入森林線的範圍，派德就向兩熊說明著。

古利茲點點頭，派德就先行到前頭去處理了。

「啊！」凱瑞痛呼一聲，一根裸露的樹根絆倒了他。

「凱瑞！」古利茲立刻返回檢查弟弟的傷勢，但是他發現了他們的位置已經被比格凱斯附近的巡邏的大貓察覺，帕特正帶著大貓追過來！

「可惡！」古利茲將凱瑞抬起來放到背上，四足著地的開始奔跑起來。

當他一路跑過幾個特定的點，派德就在一旁觸動布置好的障礙物，盡可能的拖慢後方追趕的大貓們。

「哥哥！應該是那棵樹了吧！」凱瑞指向前方的懸崖，一棵粗大的樹木的一頭正好倒在對岸一個凹槽中。

「嗯！抓穩了，凱瑞！」後方的大貓速度還是很快，幾乎已經要趕到山頂了！

古利茲迅速的跑過樹木到達對岸，回頭時才發現派德還正在從另一頭的草叢中跑出。

「派德！快呀！」

「快追到他們了！快點！」

他的前腳都已經踏上了樹木，這個瞬間，他遲疑了。

獵豹看看後方追來的大貓，又看看對岸呼喊著的兄弟們。



此時在派德的心中是寧靜的。

「我現在只能這樣回應你......」

「不管你做出怎麼樣的選擇，我都會支持你。」

「因為我們是兄弟嘛。」

「再等等我，好吧？」

這是他所思念的身影。

「我......擔心你。」

「我希望你能待在我的身邊。」

「我怎麼能不緊張......自己隨便跑出去，然後帶著滿身傷回來......」

「你願意嗎？」

這是他所思念的身影。

是啊......這就是最後了。

再見了。還有......

*對不起。*



「啪嚓」一聲，樹木下方不穩的土基被鬆動，承受不住樹木的重量而開始崩落。

派德咬著下唇，努力的忍著不讓淚水再湧出眼眶。

直到──

「派德！」一個熟悉的懷抱抱住了他。

────────────────────────────

小熊絕對不是故意賣關子！！！！！
只是小熊的體力已經到極限了。･ﾟ･(つд`ﾟ)･ﾟ･
而且篇幅也......4100多字，嗯，夠了。(´⊙ω⊙`)

所以就期待吧ε=ε=ヾ(;ﾟдﾟ)/
(光速逃離海量投擲物攻擊範圍)

----------


## 卡斯特

比起這個，應該要在開頭處寫個未戴墨鏡著勿入（？
眼球爆炸（#


小K的小說還是很好看呢！而且越來越閃
能定時更新又保持好小說品質真的很強呢！

總之小說加油～也期待下一章～
嗚啊啊加洋蔥賣關子什麼的我超期待的！！！（#

----------


## Kemo熊

> 比起這個，應該要在開頭處寫個未戴墨鏡著勿入（？
> 眼球爆炸（#
> 
> 
> 小K的小說還是很好看呢！而且越來越閃
> 能定時更新又保持好小說品質真的很強呢！
> 
> 總之小說加油～也期待下一章～
> 嗚啊啊加洋蔥賣關子什麼的我超期待的！！！（#


感謝卡滋的回覆！
有跟其他獸互動的感覺實在太棒了((?
小熊超級高興有獸喜歡小熊的作品｡:.ﾟヽ(*´∀`)ﾉﾟ.:｡

今後會盡快趕進度的(?)，因為要上英語營什麼的......

也請繼續支持欣賞！一起迎向熊熊傳的終焉結局吧！

----------


## Kemo熊

小熊真的沒有太多時間休息了(´;ω;`)
在開始上課之前要把這部作品結束啊啊啊啊───
品質請各位不要太擔心，小熊只是會燃燒生命而已((?
==默默望向急速下滑的體力條==
那廢話就不多說了，請各位好好欣賞吧！(ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ

*※※※*特別感謝：*弦月*以及*卡斯特*送給小熊的生日蛋糕！小熊一邊流著感激以及體脂上升的淚水開心地吃完了！敲好ㄔㄨ的！啾咪(ó㉨ò)！

────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】第十四章 變化*

「啊......」

獵豹發出了輕微的嘆息，緩緩側過頭，揚起微笑。

「派德......！你怎麼又跑出來了！別再站在這裡了，很危險！」黑豹憤怒的斥責了幾句，粗魯的拉著獵豹退開懸崖。

「抱歉......」派德有些無力地將頭埋進帕特的胸口，不發一語。

「讓那*兩隻熊*，跑掉了呢。」派德露出歉意的苦笑，令黑豹皺起眉頭。

「說什麼蠢話！帶著傷還追什麼追！」帕特氣得咬牙切齒，高高抬起的豹掌卻是溫柔的撫過獵豹肩頭與背上留下的傷疤。

「那兩隻熊跑了又怎樣！跟你比起來他們算不了什麼！」帕特怒吼著，但是動作卻輕柔無比，執起派德的前掌就往回走。「走！回去了！」

被拉著前進的派德彷彿失了魂，在失去光彩的雙眼中，一幕幕景象彷彿快速的跳轉著。

「算不了......什麼嗎......」

====※====
「派德！」眼看著土石崩落，巨木枝幹跌入了深谷，派德就在眼前割斷了能使道路斷絕的藤蔓。

古利茲本能地想衝上前，要不是凱瑞拚命地拉住他，灰熊很有可能就直接摔得粉身碎骨。

「該死！」一記重拳重重地砸在地面，力道之大讓堅硬的地面都留下深深的痕跡。

「派德......為什麼你要這麼做......」

凱瑞咬住下唇，站在跪倒在地的古利茲身旁，嬌小的身軀也微微在顫抖。

*「幫我照顧好古古。」*

這是在比格薩斯內看見帕特與他的弟弟纏鬥之餘，派德悄悄在凱瑞耳邊說的話。

凱瑞不笨，當下他立刻就意識到現在這個局面了。

他也理解大哥這麼做一定有著他的理由，情勢迫使他*必須*做出抉擇。

甚至也是因為控制不住瞬間湧上的淚水，才導致他出走時不小心絆倒的情況產生。

凱瑞其實都知道，這次分離，將不會再相見。

前方這道深谷下方，其實延伸出了十分廣大的豁溝，硬生生地將地塊分成了兩邊。就算真的繞過豁溝，他們也絕對不可能會受到比格凱斯的歡迎。

凱瑞努力嚥下卡在喉頭中的哽咽，在身側扶著哥哥站起。

「哥哥......我們該走了。」灰眸對上聰慧的黑眼，頓時讓古利茲稍稍恢復過來。

灰熊急忙擦去淚水，拍拍身上沾上的土塵，花了幾秒調整了狀態。

「......你說得對。也許他們還會再找其他路追過來。」古利茲拉起凱瑞的小熊掌，不忘低頭確認弟弟的狀態：「剛剛跌倒摔得狀況還好嗎？能不能走？」

凱瑞點點頭表示沒問題，繼續跟隨古利茲的腳步往前邁進。

哥哥以為自己不理解他跟大哥的情感，但是他錯了。

他什麼都知道。所以他完全能夠理解與承受兄長心中那份撕裂般的痛楚。

那份再也無法觸及的愛。

那已經不會再有的重逢。

====※====
「嘖，沒想到鬧得這麼大呀。」

比格凱斯外圍，阿虎站在一塊巨石上瞇著眼看著。

「古利茲呢？現在什麼情況了？」小熊在底部喊著。

「看來是跨過去了呢，」阿虎靈巧地從巨石上跳下，幾次翻蹬後回到了地面。「只是他們已經越線了，基本上很難再回來了。」

「咦......」

「看到遠處那個一路從山腳延伸過來的大裂縫了嗎？這條裂縫把大地切開了，分成了兩個世界。」

「差別嘛......」阿虎抬起腳指敲了敲自己的下巴，「傳言是這樣的，靠近裂縫的區塊都還沒什麼變化。但是要是到了更遠點的地方，就會遇上一種非常強大的全新物種。」

「那種生物本身很脆弱，但是他們卻能夠迅速地佔據他們想要的地盤，而且數量非常龐大。」

「我們還不知道那些到底是什麼，但是基本上到了另一邊的獸都沒有再回來了。」阿虎話音剛落，長長地舒了口氣。

「嘛，」阿虎立刻笑了起來，「我是不怎麼相信的啦，瞧你那一愣一愣的樣子。」

這時某熊才意識到自己已經被耍了，一時還沒反應過來。

「阿虎！我是真的很擔心古利茲！」棕熊有些生氣，不太高興的抗議著。

「說真的，應該很難再見到了吧。」阿虎露出不知道該說是無奈還是失落的表情說著。

「怎麼這樣......」

好奇怪。

心裡總有股莫名難受的感覺。

好難受......

「嘿。」虎掌輕輕的落在棕熊頭頂，安慰似地摩擦著，「起碼，你不是一隻獸的，還有我在的嘛。」

棕熊抬起視線，眼前的阿虎露出了大大的笑容，自然地露出了森白的利齒。

但是並不如想像中那麼可怕，反倒有股暖流經過了小熊的心中。

「......嗯。還有你在。」

小熊在心中默默祈禱著。總是有種預感，一定*還會再相見*的。

「熊。」棕熊回過神，阿虎的臉龐出現在左側，「我們就去尋找『樂園』吧！既然是那麼神奇的地方，也許你想找的獸也會往那裏去哦？」

「有可能嘛......？」

「不是可不可能的問題，而是做與不做的問題唷！走吧！」阿虎邁開腳步前進，似乎完全不感到煩惱的樣子。

「欸欸──你知道往哪裡走嗎，怎麼就直接先走了啦──！」

小熊連忙跟了上去，不知怎麼地，有一種好像只要和阿虎一起，事情就會慢慢變好的感覺。



*三條路，六隻獸。

在不同的道路上，最終還是會走向同一個地方。*



====※====
三年後──

溪水潺潺，一道深色身影佇立在其中。

每個動作都熟練無比，寂靜的山谷中只有一瞬間響起的水波盪漾聲響，以及再度回覆到平靜的流水聲。

身上不再是未退盡的淺褐色，經過歲月的洗禮，換上了成熟的深褐色毛髮，被河水打濕而顯得更加深沉。

啪擦──

「呼。」棕熊輕輕呼出一口氣，長時間保持的姿勢才放了下來。「這樣就三十隻了吧？」他向河邊的橘色巨獸確認。

巨獸悠閒的擺動著鞭子般的長尾，深橘色毛髮上佈滿條狀斑紋，一雙橢圓半耳靈動地動了兩下，「沒錯唷，真不愧是熊熊。」

棕熊上了岸，大概地將浸濕的毛髮甩乾，來到了巨獸身邊。

巨獸之所以巨大不是因為骨架，而是肉肉的身體顯得其巨大。

「虎哥哥，就說不要邊烤邊吃了嘛。」

棕熊無奈的笑笑，從營火上救下幾隻還沒被啃過的金黃大魚。



自從開始尋找「樂園」也已經過了三年的時間，雖然聽到了很多關於「樂園」的傳聞，但始終都還是沒有找到。

看著身旁的大貓吃得津津有味的模樣，棕熊想著好像也是自己把阿虎養胖的。

......魚真的是如此上癮的東西嗎？

自己吃的時候是沒什麼感覺，美味是美味，但是不至於吃成這樣吧......

現在的小熊，不，大熊已經不太在意宛如虛幻的「樂園」是否存在，重點是現在他們還擁有彼此。

但是，某股不祥的預感卻一直縈繞在他的心頭──或者說古怪的預感吧？

似乎有什麼事情就要發生。

「虎哥哥，我一直覺得有點怪怪的。」棕熊忍不住開口。

「唔？什麼怪怪的？我沒處理乾淨嗎？」阿虎舔著嘴巴問道。

「不是......」棕熊拿著魚在兩獸之間指著，「還記得以前嗎？我們似乎比較常用四足著地？」

「什麼時候......」棕熊微微皺眉，「虎哥哥你也可以這樣坐著了？」

沒錯，他們兩個是「坐」在兩塊石頭上，吃著烤魚。

「我是熊所以這樣坐還沒什麼問題，但是你是老虎，應該是蹲坐吧？」

這個問題一直困擾著他，不知道什麼時候開始，他們的體型跟行為都漸漸的改變了。

「姆──不知道呢，想說學你試試看，不知道什麼時候就可以這樣坐了。」阿虎進食的動作都沒停過，手裡的大魚一隻換著一隻，「也沒什麼不好吧？比較方便不是嗎？」

「是沒什麼關係......可是總覺得哪裡很奇怪。」棕熊抬頭看向有些混濁的天空，似乎往某個方向集結著。

「好奇怪......」



一記閃雷落下，強光照亮了洞窟內部。

碧綠色的眸子「簌」地睜開，無聲地站起身子，前腳剛抬，一個東西便拉住了他。

「怎麼了？」低沉磁性的嗓音有些睡意，但是他很快就清醒。

「沒什麼，想起來走走。」獵豹輕巧地移動到洞窟一旁，伸出一根爪子往一塊圓形的黑色小台邊緣一劃，一些細小的火花冒出，立刻引燃了檯子中央放置的細碎乾草末枝，洞窟內變得稍稍明亮起來。

「你最近常常這樣呢，怎麼了嗎？」黑色身影隨著他來到一處向外的開口，明顯有加工過做出的窗台邊。

「不知道......一直有很奇怪的感覺。」黑豹從後方環住了獵豹的身子，親暱地在頸子處摩蹭。

「怎麼樣的感覺呢？」黑豹的動作沒有停下，微微伸出粉色的舌頭舔著獵豹頸側，紫水晶般的眼似乎染上了深沉的意圖。

「帕特，拜託。」派德輕緩而堅定的阻擋對方的動作，「現在沒有那種心情。」

被拒絕的黑豹顯得有點落寞，輕聲說了句抱歉之後，在頰上舔了一下。

「是我的錯覺嗎......」望著窗外慢慢明朗的天空，為什麼......

深沉的雲，往那裡聚集了？



「哥，你也發現了吧？」灰熊站直身子，抬頭嗅聞空中的氣味。

「啊啊。」另一隻體型壯碩的灰熊從洞穴內走出，身上幾乎轉黑的毛色看得出其年長。

「都往那裏去了呢。」

不失銳利的灰眸微微瞇起，「凱瑞，你也有同樣的感覺嗎？」

年輕的灰熊看向自己的兄長，無聲的點點頭。

「有什麼就要發生，而我們......」



「*被召喚了。*」

----------


## 虎熊的幸福理論

欸欸!?
最後面是某種超展開嗎？
好好奇接下來的發展呢~

----------


## Kemo熊

欸嘿(ゝ∀･) ((?
堪稱最快的一次更新(因為後天就已經算開學惹)
不知道大家會不會覺得有點潦草呢？
其實寫到這裡跟原本小熊所預想的腳本大相逕庭呢。
但都已經寫到最後了，希望能夠當作一個合理的解釋吧((?

*結束，只是另一個開始*

※此章篇幅較長，請耐心閱讀w

────────────────────────────

*【熊熊傳】終章 「樂園」*

不約而同的有種感覺。

彷彿有個聲音在腦海裡不斷的輕聲催促著。

*到這裡來吧。*



「布萊克在村子裡嗎？」獵豹望向窗外沉思了一陣子，突然打破了沉默。

「沒有吧，那小子昨天就出去了。」黑豹一直坐在派德身後，他喜歡派德認真的側臉。

「嗯......」派德皺了皺眉，「如果我說我要出門，你一定也會跟來吧？」

帕特一下子跳到了獵豹身邊，「那還用說，我怎麼會讓你跑掉呢。」

黑豹喜孜孜的抱住自己的愛侶晃著，派德微笑著安撫著。

「所以我們必須先去把布萊克找出來，讓他幫忙看一下家。」

「欸──你要指望那個小鬼？」帕特驚訝的睜大眼睛，派德怎麼會講出這種話。

「當然不。」派德笑了一下，「但是銀可以。只要讓布萊克安份的待在位子上就好。」

「也是......也只有銀有辦法管得住他。」黑豹點點頭。

派德起身蹭了蹭黑豹，長尾挑逗地掠過對方的身體：「就好像只有我制得住你囉。」

黑豹的雙眼亮起，歡喜地撲了上去。

在太陽還沒完全升起以前，他們都還有一些放鬆的時間。



漆黑的身影在樹林間迅速穿越，連枝葉摩擦的聲響都幾乎沒有出現。

聽見近處傳來水波濺躍的聲響，他幾乎快壓抑不住激動的情緒，差點就要曝露了行蹤。

這一刻可是等了好久才有的機會呀......

來到了預定的「觀景」地點，他屏住氣息，目光牢牢的釘在了水中那銀白色的身影──

咦？

一下子被陰影覆蓋，眼前對上的卻是一對跟自己如出一轍的紫眸。

「好阿你小子，昨天就跑得不見影子原來是在這裡做這種下流的事情？」

帕特捏著布萊克的脖子拉了起來，也讓在水源處的獸注意到了這邊。

「啊啊！你幹嘛啦！快放開我啦！」被抓包的黑豹漲紅了臉，比抓包更讓他難堪的事情是「他」竟然走過來了！

「啊，帕特大人。」對方認出黑豹身分，立刻恭敬的低下頭。「請問發生什麼事情了？布萊克大人犯錯了嗎？」

「是呀，而且你還有權力處罰他呢。」帕特瞇起眼睛，陰險的對著弟弟露出笑容：「誰叫他是個想偷窺你的變態獸呢。」

「您說的是真的嗎？在下真的可以處罰布萊克大人？」

「我說你有權力了。」黑豹點點頭。

「那......」對方思索了一陣。「請放開布萊克大人吧。」

布萊克的眼睛立刻亮了起來，喜悅的神情全寫在臉上。

「欸......」帕特無奈的嘆了口氣，「你就是這樣寵他，他才會這麼沒長進。」

帕特隨意的把弟弟放下，「不過這樣正好，我就不用分頭去找你們兩個了。」

「派德有重要的事情要拜託你們，趕快回來吧。」黑豹說完便逕自離開，留下似乎有些尷尬的兩獸。

「呃......謝謝你阿，銀。」

叫做銀的雪豹，笑而不語。




「虎哥哥，那些雲好像一直往某個方向聚集的樣子？」

阿虎抹抹嘴邊的油漬，抬頭看了看棕熊指出的方向。

「咦，那邊的話......比格凱斯吧？」

胖老虎抬起腳掌抓抓耳朵，「好奇怪呢，為什麼會往那邊去呢。」

棕熊的眉頭微微皺起，「總覺得有股感覺，要我們趕快到那裏去的樣子。」

令人渾身不自在，心頭上彷彿有許多螞蟻正在爬著，快要受不了。

「難怪我的耳朵好癢呢，原來不是小熊在想我哦。」阿虎笑嘻嘻的說著，甩了甩腦袋。

「你哦......」棕熊無奈的笑了一下，「那，現在就動身嗎？」

熊才剛轉過頭，只見一個龐大的身軀才剛躺好在地上。

「現在還這麼早欸......當然先來睡一下了......ZZZZzzzz......」

「......唉。」棕熊搖搖頭，也只好倚在阿虎的身邊睡下。

突然，一個白色光點無聲的出現在兩獸身邊，開始不斷地環繞著......



「哥，我在想，會不會跟我們以前發現的那些『東西』有關？」

古利茲兄弟倆開始移動，他們心中也大概有個底。

「可能吧，那些『東西』不太像是自然形成的。一定是某種我們不知道的生物待過，所以這裡才會這麼的奇怪。」

他們所處的地區十分地寧靜，因為這裡除了他們兩個以外，就沒有其他的動物存在。

只有幾個地方有著巨大的池子，被某種比石頭還堅硬的東西圍起，不時發出固定頻率的聲響。裡頭有著滿滿的可食魚類，定期的不斷產生著。

他們也嘗試過與那些魚類對話，但是那些魚彷彿只是沒有靈魂的空殼，只會漫無目的的悠游著。就算夥伴在眼前被吞食，幾秒之間就會忘得彷彿什麼也沒發生過一般。

他們所處的森林其實只佔了一小部分。往同一個方向一直走大約半個小時就能夠走出來。隨後就是剛剛提到的巨大池子，以及被某種高卻薄的網子圍住的地區。

在那裡已經聞不到任何生物的氣味，但是很明顯的有著什麼東西曾經在這裡生活過的痕跡。

「那樣的怪物，不想再見到第二次了。」大灰熊搖搖頭，試著不去想起可怕的回憶。

「我是覺得如果再多調查幾次應該能發現其他蛛絲馬跡的。」凱瑞說道。

「我說過不可以了！太危險了！」古利茲給了弟弟一個責備的眼神。

「是是......我知道哥你擔心我。」凱瑞稍稍緩下腳步，古利茲也停了下來。

「但是我也已經不是小熊了，況且哥也有點年紀了，真的遇到危險的話我自己一個還比較好應對呢。」

「......凱瑞。」古利茲輕輕嘆了口氣，「你是我唯一的弟弟，也是我現在僅有的親人了。所以我真的希望能夠盡我所能的讓你不受傷害。」

「我懂，真的。」凱瑞露出笑容，「不過，我並不是哥哥僅有的親人哦。」

精明的黑目帶著笑意，凱瑞輕輕晃動頭部指向前方。

「到那裡之後，想必也有可能見到大哥吧。」

灰眸深處似乎升起光芒，腦海中一浮現那道金色身影，古利茲的嘴角便微微上揚。

好想念。真的好想。

「哥哥也很想念派德大哥吧。」凱瑞的微笑出現在大灰熊身旁，讓他的心中充滿力量。

「是呀......」灰熊抬起頭，堅定的光芒自眼眸深處閃耀。「走吧，讓我們三兄弟團聚。」

====※====
銀帶著布萊克回到了比格凱斯，不浪費時間地直接來到了首領內室。

「我們要去調查一下裂谷山那裡的狀況，所以希望布萊克能幫忙代理一下管理村子的職務。」

「欸......可是──」

布萊克的話還沒說完，銀已經向派德接下了這份任務。

「那就拜託你們了。」派德勾起微笑，和帕特一起走出了內室。

「呃呃......」



五分鐘後，布萊克已經整隻豹癱在座位上，宛如一灘爛泥似的。

「請您注意儀態。」銀在一旁提醒道。

「可是真的很無聊阿──」布萊克大聲的抱怨著。

這時，有隻大貓跑了進來，銀便前去協助解決對方的難題。

「唔......好機會！」趁著銀分心的時候，布萊克偷偷地跳下位置，一晃眼就溜了出去。

「剛剛派德說他們要去裂谷山......啊，我知道了！一定是太無聊才跑出去約會了吧，看來我也應該跟去看一看，說不定會看到什麼有趣的畫面......」

布萊克猥瑣的笑笑，悄悄地跑出了村子，走向了通往裂谷山的路。


「果然......」回到內室的銀一看到空空如也的座位，立刻反應到布萊克會去哪裡。

但是這樣擅離職守行嗎......但是放著他亂跑難保不會出什麼差錯。

趁還沒走遠趕快把他抓回來吧。銀想著，立刻快步跑了出去。



「呼嚕──」

被打呼聲吵醒的棕熊揉揉有些痠澀的雙眼，突然發現有些不太對勁。

「欸，虎哥哥，快起來。」他伸掌搖搖一旁打呼著的阿虎，花了點時間才終於把他喚醒。

「啊......？怎麼了？」剛被吵醒的阿虎還有些懵懵的，還沒發現周遭的奇怪狀況。

「我們......在哪裡啊？」棕熊環顧四周，面前的景象彷彿被罩上一層白紗，雖然看得見樹林土地什麼的，但是卻有些模糊又霧白霧白的。

「不對......」不是東西被罩上白紗，而是他們被困在一個奇怪的東西裡面！

他們被困在一個圓形的半透明球體中，距離地面還浮起了兩公尺左右。抬頭一看，巨大的烏雲從四面八方聚集在他們的頭頂上方，而中心點卻是一個巨大的黑洞，烏雲沿著黑洞不斷聚集旋轉著。

「唔，這不知道是什麼，雖然軟呼呼的像小熊的肚皮可是爪子也弄不破。」阿虎伸出爪子不斷的戳刺著球體外殼，可是卻完全沒有任何作用。

「這到底是怎麼回事.....」試過許多方法之後，棕熊跟老虎背靠著背休息著。突然間熊的餘光似乎注意到了什麼。

「虎哥哥，下面那裡......是裂谷嗎？」從高處往下看的裂谷像是大地張開了巨大的嘴巴，深不見底。

「咦，真的是耶。」阿虎看了看之後大約過了五秒，「那我們不就......在裂谷山頂？」

可是裂谷山頂不就是個懸崖嗎！

「原本是懸崖的地方，變成平地了？」從球體看下去，距離兩公尺的「地面」是白色的，一種不真實的純白。

「總不可能還在作夢吧。」阿虎說著伸出虎掌捏捏棕熊的臉頰，引來一陣抗議。「幹嘛捏我啦！為什麼不捏你自己？」

阿虎笑嘻嘻的說：「因為想捏小熊的臉呀，嘿嘿。」

「現在不是開玩笑的時候啦！」

棕熊一臉被打敗的表情。突然間，他豎直了耳朵，似乎聽見了什麼。

「虎哥哥......有腳步聲！好像有獸往這裡來了。」



同一時間──

古利茲與凱瑞、派德與帕特、偷偷跟來的布萊克以及隨後追上的銀，都到達了裂谷山頂。

「懸崖......變成平地了？」派德抵達的時候很是驚訝，但是更讓他驚訝的是，幾公尺外出現的獸影。

而對方似乎還沒注意到他們。



「哥，這個地面......」凱瑞伸出爪子試探的觸碰，發出清脆的聲響，「嗯，跟魚池的材質很像。又硬又冷。」

「所以果然跟那些奇怪的東西有關嗎......」古利茲抬起頭，先發現了上方飄浮的球體。

「咦，那顆白球裡面好像有什麼。」古利茲瞇起眼睛，似乎有兩隻動物......

「啊！」身旁的凱瑞驚呼一聲，嚇得古利茲心臟都差點跳出來。「哥、哥！快看前面！是派德大哥！」

灰眸一下子睜大了，那道身影......即便過了三年，他的樣子還是沒變！



「這是怎麼搞的？」隨後跟上的帕特也是對面前的狀況發出疑問，但是他很快的發現派德的目光牢牢的鎖在了對面的灰熊。

「派德......」黑豹輕輕拍了拍獵豹，「你怎麼哭了？」

「啊，我還沒發現呢......」派德抹抹臉，「帕特，很抱歉。我一直沒有跟你說實話。」

獵豹勉強的笑了笑，「他們兩個，其實是我的兄弟、我的親人。」

「是我......幫助他們逃走的。」

帕特愣了愣，在派德與兩隻灰熊間看了幾次。

「都是這麼久以前的事了，現在我們要先搞清楚到底是怎麼一回事。」

派德凝視帕特許久，感激地點點頭。



「那個是！古利茲！絕對是他沒錯！」棕熊興奮的喊著，但是外面的獸好像聽不見。

「啊啊，派德也來了呢。」阿虎也發現了另一邊的派德。

「可是我們還是被困在這裡，什麼都不能做......」

突然，上頭盤繞許久的烏雲開始加快旋轉的速度，隨著速度的增長，烏雲中開始出現一些電光，每次電光聚集都會擴大黑洞的範圍。隨後一陣劇烈的閃光之後中央的黑洞放大了到了極限，好像能將整座山都吞入其中的大小。霎那間一道劇烈的強烈光束衝了出來，讓裂谷山頂一瞬間宛如變成了第二個太陽，在地面上的所有生物都看見了。

......

......

......

直到無法直視的強光散去，八隻獸才發現自己已經不在裂谷山頂。

他們像是在一個巨大的蛋的內部，他們的面前有著一個圓型螺旋狀的儀器放在中央，而整個空間都是白色的。

但是此時他們最關心的並不是周遭的環境，現在他們之間沒有任何阻隔，一道金色的影子閃光般衝向了灰熊兄弟倆。

「古古！凱瑞！」派德忍不住撲向了分離了三年的弟弟們，無法控制的淚水早就已經洩洪。

「派德！」　「派德大哥！」

古利茲和凱瑞當然也沒忍著，數不盡的思念早已不能用言語形容，只能以淚水流淌。

在不遠處看著的棕熊有些躊躇，似乎有點不知道該不該上前。

「找熊找這麼久了，就去呀。」阿虎推了一下棕熊的背，大方的笑著。

熊點點頭，沒想到才剛鼓起勇氣走上前去，立刻就被灰熊拉進了擁抱大圈圈裡。歡笑混合著淚水，棕熊竟也不知不覺的哭了。

帕特和阿虎剛好站在一起，遙望著抱成一團的熊豹一行，臉上還是很明顯的有些吃味。

「嗯，好酸的味道。」兩獸聞聲轉過頭，布萊克誇張的皺著鼻子，好像吃了檸檬一般。

「可以扁他嗎？」

「我先。」

「噫噫──！」黑豹見苗頭不對，一下子躲到了銀的身後。

銀則是向帕特低頭致歉，「很抱歉沒有看好布萊克大人，給您添麻煩了。」

「沒關係，讓我揍他就可以了。」黑豹殘忍的扯開微笑，指節按得喀吱作響。



*嚓！*

突如其來的陌生聲響讓在場的獸都安靜下來，一齊看向了中央地面上的螺旋狀圓盤。

圓盤突然開始緩緩升起、展開，古利茲立刻本能的將棕熊和凱瑞移到身後，帕特與阿虎也壓低了姿態警戒；銀則是默默的把剛剛九死一生的布萊克拖到後面。

「咻呼」一聲，展開的圓盤從八個方位網中新射出淡藍色光束，聚焦之後顯現出了一個影像。

那個生物身上除了頭頂與下顎周遭之外並沒有什麼毛髮，大部分的身體也被層層白色的布料掩蓋，前肢跟下肢差不多長，但是卻是兩足站立，讓當場的獸們第一個想到猿猴一類。

「*你們好。*」那個生物開口，「*我是人類。歡迎來到『樂園號』。*」

====※====
「*請你們不必害怕，你們之所以聚集在這裡，代表我們當初所投下『進化』基因已經奏效了。*」

自稱人類的生物似乎並不是很真實，有時候形象會出現些許晃動與雜訊。

「*如果我們當初預計的時間正確，那麼我們人類應該已經滅絕了兩百年左右。*」

兩百年？眾獸面面相觑，那已經是......他們可以存活的好幾倍時間了。

「*我們很遺憾的發現，人類已經將地球毒害到讓人類無法生存的程度，而且因為在宇宙中漂流太久，人類甚至已經脆弱到不適合回到陸地上生存。*」人類的表情似乎有些複雜，「*但是我們發現，原始動物的適應力比人類好上太多太多，所以我們就嘗試著將人類與動物結合，創造出『新人類』。*」

「*但是我們後來實驗的結果並不理想，人類的基因已經變得太過脆弱，根本無法與動物基因組合，我們也曾經一度陷入絕望。*」

「*經過無數次失敗之後，我就想，也許問題不是出在基因的組合與否，而是還是需要仰賴時間的演化吧？*」人類吸了一口氣，稍作停頓之後才繼續說：「*我並不認為將人類已經虛弱無比的基因強加在動物身上是一種好的選擇，於是我決定保留人類之所以是人類的關鍵──人性與智慧留給你們。*」

「*因此，在我的『進化』排序組的自行演化下，動物也將變得不只是動物。你們將會更貼近於高度演化的人類。*」

「*你們的情感會變得更豐富、複雜，你們的溝通能力也會提升，跨種族的交流也會變得頻繁，一切的一切都是為了讓你們變得更加的貼近『人』。*」

人類說到這裡的時候又再次停頓，似乎是有些哀傷的模樣。

「*人類已經稱霸這個星球太久，事實也證明了人類並不是真正能在地球上共存的種族。但是，總是還是有點私心，想在往後的世界裡留下一些人類的痕跡吧......*」

「*而你們就是新人類的見證者，經歷了這麼多才來到這裡的你們，將不會忘掉所有的一切，能夠帶著些許的記憶，前往新世界去體驗不同的生命。*」

在他說完這句話的同時，圍繞著人類的儀器四周出現了八個小小的檯子，上面各有著一個圓形的按鈕。

「*這個按鈕會帶你們的意識前往到更遙遠的未來，與未來已經成為新人類的你連結，你們將不會再是野獸，而是『新人類』──獸人。*」

人類的畫面開始變得模糊，「*為了不影響這個時代，所以這艘船在這則訊息結束不久後就會離開，並在外太空自毀。所以不管你要做出什麼樣的選擇，都不要太晚了。*」人類開始分崩離析，似乎是中央的儀器已經耗盡了能源，「*要做*出......*真正*想要的......*選*擇......」

====※====
「......」眾獸都不發一語，可能是過於驚訝，也可能是一時還沒辦法處理這麼多莫名其妙的資訊。

「呃......所以，」先開口的是布萊克，「我們按了這個東西之後，我們就會......到別的地方？」

「那個人類是這樣說的沒錯。」帕特答道，他繞著八個小檯走，最後在一個紫色的按鈕前停下。

「上面有我的圖案呢。」他仔細的看著，也發現一旁有個金色的按鈕，上面的圖案明顯是派德。

「好神奇呀......好像他都已經知道我們會來了。」凱瑞似乎非常的感興趣，仔細的看著有著自己圖案的淺灰色按鈕。

「這些東西......跟當時我們看到的很像呢。難道這些都是所謂的人類製作出來的？」古利茲彷彿自言自語般的說著。

「不過看來我們也只能照他說的做了吧，我也沒看到哪裡有出口。」派德來到自己的按鈕前，注意到了在隔壁的銀色按鈕：「嘿，銀。你的在這呢。」

「如果派德大人還有帕特大人都要去，那麼在下也要跟隨您們。」銀來到了按鈕前，轉頭看向在後頭不知所措的布萊克：「您也會來的吧？布萊克大人。」

銀揚起淺淺的微笑，看得某豹心中小豹亂撞。彷彿失了魂般走到銀的身旁，用力的點點頭。「我也要去！」

現在只剩下兩個空位。

「呃......」棕熊心中有些害怕，尤其是那個人類說，只會帶著部分的記憶，那會不會就代表......會忘記虎哥哥？

「小熊？」阿虎發現熊的異樣，伸出虎掌摸摸對方的腦袋：「怎麼了？不管你想不想按，我都會陪你的，所以不用害怕哦。」

「如果不按的話......是不是就代表會死掉了？」

阿虎愣了愣，歪著腦袋想了一下，「嘛，那傢伙是這樣說的。」

「唔唔......」棕熊抿著下唇，突然向前抱住了阿虎。「我們到另一邊還要在一起！說好的了！」

阿虎被這突如其來的舉動怔住，隨後微笑起來。

「好，我答應你。要一直在一起。」

他輕輕摸著小熊的頭頂，在他眼中，小熊永遠都是小熊。



「大家準備好了嗎？」古利茲提高音量。

「到那裡之後不管記不記得對方，都要好好相處啊。」凱瑞也提醒道。

「我絕對不會忘記你的。」帕特看向身旁的派德，一瞬間散發出無限魅力。

「是是，我記清楚了。」派德眨眨眼。

「希望在下能夠記得您們兩位，不管您們是否記得我都還能繼續服務兩位。」銀仍然恭敬的行裡。

「欸......銀你不打算記得我嗎！」布萊克聽起來好像快哭了。

「約好囉，小熊。我會跟你在一起的。」阿虎肉肉的虎掌伸過來，溫柔地拉了一下棕熊的臉頰。

「嗯！那，希望很快就能再見面！」小熊露出了笑容。

八隻獸一聲喝下，同時按下了屬於自己的那個按鈕。

====※====
......

......

......

*噹──噹──噹──*

唔......

學校的廣播可以修一下嗎......

每次都會被嚇醒......

咦？

奇怪......

阿虎、古利茲、凱瑞、派德、帕特、布萊克、銀......

這些名字是什麼？剛剛作夢夢到的嗎？

可是覺得好熟悉......

咦，那麼。



*我是誰啊......？*



*前傳：【熊熊傳】　完*

────────────────────────────
(特別按編輯來小抱怨一下ww)

今天不知道為什麼特別疲勞......

寫終章的時候差點想倒到床上去睡了。･ﾟ･(つд`ﾟ)･ﾟ･

希望大家還喜歡......

好累呀(´;ω;`)

寫了整部小說結果只是個前傳根本wwwwww

其實用個1000字來打人物設定不就好了嘛......

◢▆▅▄▃崩╰(〒皿〒)╯潰▃▄▅▇◣

*♥謝謝你們一直以來的支持♥*

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦哦~這是第一部(應該能這麼說)的終章阿

熊熊的小說，蒼爺我其實挺喜歡的，很有自己的風格~

那麼，就期待第二部啦

----------


## Kemo熊

> 哦哦哦~這是第一部(應該能這麼說)的終章阿
> 
> 熊熊的小說，蒼爺我其實挺喜歡的，很有自己的風格~
> 
> 那麼，就期待第二部啦


謝謝蒼爺的鼓勵(´・ω・`)
小熊還是覺得有些下筆點真的還不是很成熟，整體上也許是還好
但是細看的話還是有許多不太合理或是疏漏的地方呢......

第二部也許要等到開學之後再找時間寫了，開學前的這兩週就已經開始忙了呢(´・ω・`)

----------


## Kemo熊

(ﾟ∀。)(ﾟ∀。)(ﾟ∀。)
又見面惹(ﾟ∀。)
這次應該是最後一次更新了......
然後【熊熊傳】就正式完結啦wwww
這次更新就是之前提到的外章，把一些沒填好的坑給他填一填ww

預計第二部作品將在開學後才會開始著手進行~~雖然也要看大一會不會忙到沒時間....

────────────────────────────

*外章：鮭魚傳*

我是條鮭魚。

我算是比較早出生的，在我離開母親為了產下我們而挖的小沙丘時，大概還有幾十個弟妹還在沉睡中呢。

我從來沒有見過母親，甚至也不知道父親是誰。就算認得出父母，我也不希望看見他們。

因為通常最後的結局都是繁衍後代以後就死去，成為其他腐食者的食物。

我們的命運一直都是這個樣子，出生、成長、生存、迴游、繁殖，然後結束一生。

我就是這樣子想的，如同其他數不盡的鮭魚夥伴一樣。

*原本是這樣的。*



也許我算是運氣比較好的吧？

出生的時候只有我獨魚一隻，又碰上順流海潮帶來了豐沛的浮游物，因此我成長得很快。

為了在這個世界中生存下去，麻木是必要的。

我已經看過無數曾經一起暢游的同伴成為掠食者的營養，而我也沒有什麼感想，這就是現實吧。

不知不覺的，我感受到自己生命的流逝，本能告訴我應該要繁衍下一代了。

於是我開始迴游，不管海途多遠，本能趨使著我不斷的前行。

我真的很幸運，我竟然能夠幾乎無損的回到繁衍的地方。這在我們鮭魚中是極為少見的。

但是我也真的很不幸。我總是看見無數繁衍後力竭而死的同伴屍體，但是卻沒有留下任何一個我能夠留種的沙丘。

於是我走了。

時間在流逝，我的生命也即將走到了盡頭。

幾次迴游都是落空，而這次，也將是我的最後一次了。

我最後一次踏上已經無比熟捻的旅程，不同的是，我已經沒有年輕時的運氣了。

當我回過神，我已經脫離了海面，我覺得無法呼吸。

我不斷的鼓動魚鰓，急於汲取著缺乏海水介質的空氣，但是始終都沒有任何能讓我續命的氧氣進入我的身體裡。

我開始昏厥，身體被大鳥的利爪刺入也感覺不到疼痛，眼前只剩下一片漆黑。



黑暗中，我似乎聽見了某種詭異的哀號，我似乎正在下墜，呼嘯的風聲不斷的迴盪著。

最後，我的身體被一種溫潤、輕柔的觸感包裹，我的意識慢慢的回復了。

這裡的水，沒什麼味道。我已經不在大海了？

我處在一處溪谷中的支流，我曾試著順流而下，但是盡頭卻是一片湖泊。

於是我的世界從廣大無邊的海洋，縮小成了山澗小溪。

日子平靜而無聊，直到一個陌生的嚎叫吸引了我。



*我才發現了生命的真正意義。*



而現在，我的時刻已到，我必須向你道別了。

我只是一條鮭魚，但是你給了我名字。賦予了我生命的意義。

我是鮭魚桑，一條與天敵成為朋友的鮭魚。

謝謝你讓我最後一段魚生充滿意義，我必須要走了。

我不想讓你傷心，不想讓你眼睜睜的看著我在你面前死去。

所以我只好說謊。


「加油，一定要好好的，活下去。」

──給我最愛的小熊。



*【鮭魚傳】　完*

────────────────────────────

*外章：銀雪*

「我很忙，沒空陪你。」

冷冷的丟下這句話，黑豹轉身離開了洞穴。

小黑豹委屈的低著頭，淚水在眼眶中打轉。紫水晶般的雙眼中寫滿了寂寞。

「哥哥......」



哥哥是很厲害的豹，他又高大、又敏捷，村子裡的大貓們都用崇拜的眼神看著哥哥。

可是他總是很忙，忙著訓練、忙著打獵。

而我總是很孤單......

爸爸是這個地方的首領，但是他總是很兇。好像自從媽媽不見了以後，爸爸就變得更可怕了......

每次爸爸都會帶著哥哥出去，然後很晚很晚的時候哥哥才會回來。

他經常累得連眼皮都睜不開，所以有時候甚至連說上一句話的機會都沒有。

村子裡的小豹子也都不跟我玩，看到我的時候都會害怕的逃走，我做錯什麼了嗎？

嗚嗚......



想要被關注的心情，變成了幼稚的舉動。

似乎真的奏效了，但是大家好像變得更不喜歡我了。

沒關係。

沒關係的。

哥哥成為首領之後，總是用冰冷的視線看我，而我也總是用鬼臉回敬他。

內心很清楚，這樣很可悲，但是我......什麼都做不了。

直到有一天，哥哥回來的時候，不是一隻獸了。



「你是布萊克吧？我是派德，今後還請多多指教。」

沒見過的豹，我露出有些厭惡的表情，卻被哥哥狠狠的瞪了一眼。

「沒關係，以後我們會很常見面的唷。」他微笑起來，很好看。

我也發現哥哥望向那隻金色的獵豹時，眼神是多麼的溫柔。

我......果然已經不在哥哥的眼中了吧。



「布萊克，來一下好嗎？」那個叫做派德的獵豹，其實滿好的。

很聰明，而且很照顧我。

我聽見他在叫我，於是我跑了進來。

「給你介紹個新朋友。」他微笑著，向一旁招招手。

走出來的是一隻我從來沒見過的豹，年紀似乎比我大一些，體型也比我大了點。

但是他的毛髮像天上的雲一樣白，整齊而柔順。他看見我，低頭向我行了禮。

「布萊克沒見過這樣的豹吧？」派德輕輕撫摸著那隻豹的頭頂，「他的名字叫做雪。在這裡是很少見的種類。」

「我希望他能陪著你，讓你乖乖的，好嗎？」

我呆呆的點頭，但是其實並沒有注意他說了些什麼。

那雙水藍色的眼睛，真的好美。



不知道是不是種族的關係，原本體形稍微大我一些的雪，莫名其妙的變得像成熟的豹一般高大，讓我好忌妒，所以我才會隨便抓隻熊來故意惹他生氣。

沒想到的是......他真的生氣了。

好一陣子他都沒有說過一句話，只有在我要離開村子的時候才會出現在我身後，一回到村子他就不見蹤影。

我開始擔心他。

我想道歉。

我想......有他陪著我。

我打聽到村子附近的森林裡，似乎有一個景色優美的湖泊。我想帶雪去，然後跟他說對不起。

於是我裝做沒事的離開村子，雪果然也跟了上來。

就這樣沉默的走著，來到了那個地方。

「嗯......雪，你在吧？」我沒有轉頭，只是看著眼前的美麗湖畔，自言自語般的說著。

「是的，布萊克大人。」

「呃......我、那個......」

可惡，快說阿！為什麼我說不出來！

「我對......我對你的名字，有點好奇？」

我。在。幹。嘛。

「......您請問。」他淡淡的回應著。

「呃、為什麼要叫做雪呢？」

他突然出現在我的身側，坐下。

「......我對於小時候的記憶，只剩下這個字。」他半閉著雙眼，似乎在感受著徐徐吹來的微風。

「派德大人從野獸爪下救下我之後，我發了高燒，因此什麼都不記得了。」

「雪......是一種冰冷、潔白的東西。某種程度上來說，很美。」

「......跟你很像呢......」我不小心說出了心裡的想法，連忙摀住了嘴巴。

雪睜開眼睛看向我，輕輕的笑了。

「謝謝您的誇獎。」

我又被那雙美麗的眼眸吸引住，自己現在的樣子一定很拙吧。

「......我想看看雪長什麼樣子，你知道哪裡有嗎？」

他點點頭，「但是要往北方走滿長一段路才行。」

「沒問題的！我想跟你一起去！」

雪看著我，又笑了。



看雪變成了一種我們之間的默契，反正村子的事務我管不著，因此我和雪經常往外跑。

不知不覺已經過去了一年，我們偶爾會在北方住一陣子。

雪的毛色開始出現變化，尤其是當他佇立在雪地中時，他的身體彷彿散發出一種奇異的光芒。

「雪，你知道嗎。」我捧起一團白雪湊到他的面前，「你的毛色已經不像雪了耶。」

他看了看自己的身體，「嗯，似乎不太一樣了。」

「我向當地的居民們問了很久，終於知道這個顏色要怎麼叫了呢！」

雪看著我，似乎有點興趣。

「散發著獨有的光芒，聽說這個顏色只會吸引特別的對象接近呢。」

「那是什麼顏色呢？」

我故做鎮定的微笑著，這次我一定，要說出來。

「銀。我想要叫你這個名字，可以嗎？」

「為什麼呢？」

「呃、因為......」

我的心臟劇烈地跳動著，腦中努力地組織著話語。

「你......一直都是，我覺得特別的獸嘛......」

呃，跟原本想說的不太一樣......！

我慌了，反而越來越結巴。一句話都說不好。

「布萊克，」他伸掌輕輕搭上我的肩頭，「我能理解你的意思。」

水藍色的眼溫柔的注視著我，慢慢的讓我平靜下來。

「那......你接受了？這個名字？」

他點點頭，「我接受。但不只是名字而已。」

咦咦──！

在我還沒反應過來之前，銀悄悄的貼近，柔軟與我相觸。



*【銀雪】　完*

────────────────────────────

*外章：錯過*

「我喜歡你！」

這是他們第一次見面時，他所說的話。



每次睡醒都覺得身上很重，小灰熊揉著眼睛，發現自己身上壓著的原來不是弟弟。

而是哥哥。

「唉唷，派德。你幹嘛每次都要壓著我啦。」

「因為古古的肚子真的好軟──」

「你很重，走開啦！」古利茲伸出熊掌推著派德的臉，頰上的肉都擠成一團。

「我就是喜歡古古嘛！」小獵豹死命的抱著小灰熊的身體不放，這是每天早上都要上演的戲碼。



「伯母早安。」古利茲走出房間，全身的毛都亂糟糟的。

母獵豹正拿著新採來的樹果餵著還是幼獸的凱瑞，看到古利茲狼狽的模樣不禁莞爾。

「派德又跑去弄你啦，真是對不起哦。那孩子真的很喜歡你呢。」

古利茲搖搖頭，「不會啦，也習慣了。」

他來到養母身旁，小心地接過懷中的弟弟，換他來餵食小小灰熊。

「凱瑞讓我來照顧就好了，請伯母去忙吧。不用擔心。」

獵豹溫柔的笑著，「唉，要是派德有古利茲你一半懂事就好了。」

「他也有他好的地方啦。」如果先忽略掉大部分的麻煩之後。



真的說起來，派德除了常常纏著古利茲以外，對小凱瑞也是滿有哥哥的樣子的。

古利茲在幫忙養母打裡住處時偶爾會看到派德陪小凱瑞玩耍的情景，心中總是會有股暖暖的感覺。

派德會拉著凱瑞短短的兩隻前掌讓他學習怎麼用後腳站立，或著做出一些逗趣的姿勢逗小凱瑞開心；有東西吃的時候也會非常細心的檢查過食物無異後才給凱瑞吃。

當然，前提是自己不能被派德發現。不然他馬上又會回到幼稚模式，像是學凱瑞跟自己要零食吃、吵著要自己餵、蹭蹭抱抱、撒嬌，甚至還要古利茲幫他洗澡......

有時候古利茲真的煩不勝煩的時候就會怒斥幾句，但是看到派德露出受傷的小狗眼神時又會心軟，一整個就是惡性循環。

但是這就是家人嘛。



等到稍微長大一些，進入青春期的派德行徑也開始變得大膽起來。常常惹得古利茲氣得跳腳，亦或是羞恥得滿面通紅。

古利茲也不是笨蛋，他一直都感覺得到派德玩笑般的舉止中一直都蘊含著對他的特殊情感。只是他下有凱瑞這個弟弟要照顧，因此他決定忽略掉對方這樣明顯的示愛行為。



*即便自己真的有那麼一點點感覺。*



古利茲也曾經想過，倘若沒有凱瑞這個弟弟，現在的他會不會完全不同？

他是不是就能夠早早接受派德的情感，回應他熱切的期盼？

但是他很快的就會狠狠地在心中責備自己，竟然出現希望凱瑞不存在的這種想法。

灰熊看向身邊熟睡的弟弟，嘴角微微揚起。

他後悔，但也不後悔。

即便現在的他已經錯過太多太多，但是最起碼的，他的確有好好的保護著凱瑞。

對派德那已然錯失的愛，就留給自己最珍惜的弟弟，用生命來守護。



*【錯過】　完*

----------

